#ubuntu+1 2007-04-30
<DeepB> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ToHellWithGA> dudes.  where can one find specs for new releases?  i'd really like to see if the pdiff apt update can be part of gutsy
<ToHellWithGA> i was really impressed with the tiny differential updates to apt releases in etch
<RAOF> https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Also, I think that's been discussed, and there are some differences in the way Debian/Ubuntu works (for example, Debian repos get updated at most once a day)
<ToHellWithGA> ah, i didn't realize the debian stuff was not updated more often
<ToHellWithGA> i was so amped about the tiny overhead involved
<ToHellWithGA> but so very not into the seemingly old versions of everything
<Toma-> are you looking at unstable?
<ToHellWithGA> going from feisty to etch seems to step everything backwards
<Toma-> RAOF: thats for beta testers :>
<ToHellWithGA> Toma-: when i did s/unstable/testing/ or whatever to get the newest debian it was so lame
<ToHellWithGA> about 10MB of difference between the two
<Toma-> yeh testing is like enabling ubuntu-proposed
<ToHellWithGA> i don't recall the exact names of their versions.  stable and testing and unstable or whatever
<ToHellWithGA> i was so let down by it
<ToHellWithGA> i thought to myself, "self, this ubuntu thing is pretty sweet and it is debian-based.  maybe debian is sweet."
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: You want "experimental".  That's where all the *crazy* stuff goes :)
<ToHellWithGA> lol RAOF
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: i can't get that site
<Toma-> Hes a beta tester
<Toma-> *jealous*
<Toma-> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<Toma-> for all us lesser people :D
<RAOF> Oh, I thought that "auto forward non-beta-users" wishlist had been fixed :)
<ToHellWithGA> lol
<ToHellWithGA> i tried to sign in
<ToHellWithGA> then it told me i was fail
<fqh> hi ,evryone
<nomasteryoda> fqh, howdy
<fqh> what is a "return"? It seems not a routine? It will call the "exit"?
<ToHellWithGA> fqh: holla
<ToHellWithGA> dude, we're gonna need some context
<Toma-> RAOF: how do you get a bug changed to a wishlist?
<RAOF> Toma-: Be a part of ubuntu-qa, or ask someone who is.  But it probably will get done by people going through triaging anyway.
<Toma-> ahh ok
<RAOF> Toma-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage?highlight=%28triage%29
<Toma-> Ive never quite understood the difference between blueprints and wishlists
<RAOF> Wishlist bugs are supposed to be easy to implement.
<RAOF> Blueprints are things that need actual work :)
<Toma-> Ahh. Ok. This is a wishlist then :)
<ToHellWithGA> i couldn't find the one i was looking for
<ToHellWithGA> none mentioned the pdiff updates to debian in what i saw :/
<Toma-> omg. damn launchpad!
<Toma-> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/launchpad-voting-system
<Toma-> woohoo!
<starz> eh
<starz> so how can i get gutsy in now ?
<starz> back....
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<spasticteapot> I'm curious if any of the speed tweaks found in various parts of the Ubuntu forums will be applied to 7.10.
<RAOF> Any ones in particular?
<Hobbsee> spasticteapot: depends if they break anything else
<grendel> anyone from ubuntu kernel around?
<grendel> there's a problem with the asm/*.h stubs in linux-libc-dev, I wonder if anyone is aware of that
<RAOF> Yup, known issue
<RAOF> At least, it's known that linux-libc-dev is broken.
<grendel> any fix already available or should I modify/recompile myself?
<grendel> RAOF: it's a very simple issue, actually :)
<RAOF> I think we're just waiting for a kernel rebuild.
<grendel> ah, ok
<grendel> I see the issue is that the backticks didn't work in scripts/Makefile.headersinst, correct?
<RAOF> Heh, no idea
<grendel> FNAME=$(patsubst $(INSTALL_HDR_PATH)/$(_dst)/%,%,$@)                    \
<grendel> STUBDEF=__ASM_STUB_`echo $$FNAME | tr a-z.- A-Z__`;                     \
<grendel> RAOF: those two lines seem to have failed in the makefile
<grendel> RAOF: anyhow, once the kernel is rebuild, will it be available in archive.ubuntu.com?
<grendel> s/rebuild/rebuilt/
<RAOF> Yup, presumably
<grendel> sweet, one last question - any eta? :)
<RAOF> Pfft.  Like I know :)
<grendel> hehe :)
<jussi01> grendel: there never is an eta.... when its fixed, its fixed :P
<grendel> jussi01: eta for rebuild :)
<jussi01> :P
<grendel> jussi01: if it's too long, I'll just rebuild myself - that's why I asked :)
<jussi01> grendel: I was playin with yer...:P
<grendel> jussi01: I'm kinda slow today, bitten by allergy - not very clever because of that :D
<jussi01> ah, sure mate. np's
<jussi01> :D
<grendel> :)
<grendel> thanks guys, have a nice day :)
<humbolto> what is the status of pulseaudio in feisty? is it the default already?
<finalbeta> It's not
<finalbeta> I guess it's fully packaged and usable.
<finalbeta> humbolto: and Feisty is in #ubuntu, this is for the dev version, gusty
<finalbeta> gutsy
<humbolto> anyhow, what about gusty. I presume pulseaudio is not the default in feisty yet, will it be in gusty?
<finalbeta> gutsy has no goal set for it yet.
<finalbeta> But I wouldn't count on it.
<humbolto> do you know anything about it's current reliability?
<humbolto> there is a launchpad blueprint however, but it is not set as a goal yet: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-audio-jumble
<finalbeta> humbolto: Eventually they will change, but I wouldn't count on it this year.
<humbolto> as long as it will be part of the next LTS! The next LTS must rock!
<finalbeta> If they implement all the specs they failed to get ready for Feisty, they will be busy enough for gutsy. (not being negative, just how it looks if you look at launchpad)
<finalbeta> The next LTS will probably be Gutsy +1
<finalbeta> But no official word on that.
<finalbeta> Feisty specs page actually looks much more finished then I remembered it to be. Must just not have been updated.
<humbolto> finalbeta: pulseaudio is too important to not be part of the next LTS. If you happen to have any say in this, help pulseaudio to be accepted into gusty, so there can be some testing before LTS.
<variant> humbolto: yeah, esd sucks
<_eMaX_> ne1 has ubuntu on 2.6.21?
<_eMaX_> is there already a plan for after feisty (ubuntu+1)?
<Amaranth> _eMaX_: gutsy currently has a kernel labeled 2.6.22
<_eMaX_> aha. a little recent, no?
<Xemanth> too long time to June 7t :|
<Xemanth> 7th*
<Toma-> Whats the package name for the kernel on launchpad?
<Toma-> nm!
<thiesen> Anyone knows when kernel 2.6.22 will become available??
<Infecto> uu
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> i try to install fiesty
<Infecto> and installer dont start automaticly
<Infecto> any ideas ?
<bur[n] er> Infecto: try #ubuntu
<omha> hey
<omha> when is the complete kernel with restricted modules expected?
<omha> for 2.6.22 if I may add :)
<ToHellWithGA> 12093 root      25   0  470m 140m 8096 R  100 14.4 454:38.44 Xorg
<ToHellWithGA>  17:02:21 up 2 days,  8:38,  5 users,  load average: 1.13, 1.11, 1.04
<ToHellWithGA> that seems a little high, eh?
<ToHellWithGA> for some reason Xorg is pegging my cpu
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-01
<spasticteapot> I'm curious - why Gnome, and not, say, XFCE?
<spasticteapot> XFCE is ALMOST as feature-rich as KDE or Gnome, and runs on next to nothing.
<stdin> spasticteapot: huh?
<stdin> XUbuntu runs xfce
<spasticteapot> Yes, but why not make Ubuntu XFCE based?
<spasticteapot> Or why not KDE, for that matter?
<stdin> because gnome is the "simple" user friendly interface (apparently)
<spasticteapot> Eh. XFCE is, IMO, even simpler.
<spasticteapot> More importantly, it actually runs on cheap computers.
<spasticteapot> I have a 1ghz Pentium M, and it rarely throttles above 600mhz.
<stdin> xfce isn't as User Friendly and intuitive as Gnome (or KDE), from the new users POV
<spasticteapot> Wha?
<spasticteapot> Everyone I know who has tried XFCE says otherwise.
<stdin> spasticteapot: from the X-Windows users POV gnome/kde is more familiar
<spasticteapot> Windows users and Mac users will find XFCE much easier.
<spasticteapot> Any anyone who knows old-school X-windows will be able to figure it out in no time.
<spasticteapot> The big issue, though, is hardware footprint.
<spasticteapot> Xubuntu, configured with a few tweaks, will run on a 400mhz Celeron with 192mb of RAM.
<stdin> most windows users are (generalisation here) dumb, XP/vista users, and xfce is just too different to them
<spasticteapot> XFCE has a "start menu" and program bar.
<spasticteapot> It's almost exactly the same.
<catid> has anyone gotten reiserfs4 encryption working?
<catid> has anyone done filesystem encryption before?
<binskipy2u> hey guys , anyone here use any OTHER distro and find that just installing beryl in ubuntu , beryl just works "well"
<binskipy2u> and stable?
<binskipy2u> <uses pclinuxos.. but ive heard beryl in ubuntu is more "stable"?
<catid> hrm..  i've found that the latest Beryl with latest Ubuntu and latest kernel sometimes fails to start and must be manually reloaded on login
<catid> it otherwise works well
<catid> if you want to choose a O(1) scheduler to work with it, i've found CFSv7 is better than RSDL for interactivity right now with Beryl
<nzk> Why is Ubuntu so ungodly slow for me?
<nzk> Its fine and I open amarok, and my load average multiplies
<Electricity> "Gusty Gibbon" ?!
<spasticteapot> I don't know.
<spasticteapot> nzk: Amarok loads up all sorts of KDE stuff.
<spasticteapot> If you're not using KDE, it can be a bit of a resource hog.
<spasticteapot> Also, you're probbably wanting to be in #ubuntu.
<nzk> I'm banned.
<nzk> Can I make it faster somehow?
<spasticteapot> ....
<spasticteapot> Banned?
<nzk> Is there a way to make the system monitor in the menu bar show like 467/512 instead of the stupid graph?
<macd> is there any way to use network manager to connect to a wireless network and not drop its wired link while doing so?
<RAOF> macd: Not at the moment, no.
<nzk> spasticteapot, Its a very long story.
<RAOF> macd: But I believe that's a 0.7 feature target, so it'll probably be possible in GG
<macd> yeah its needed, nice to be hard wires while fiddling with wifi connection
<macd> I might see if there is any spec on LP for it
<RAOF> macd: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerToDo
<macd> excellent so thats an upstream todo
<RAOF> Yes, totally.
<RAOF> Also, it seems that most of the things on that todo list are actually done :)
<nzk> Is there any way to bring down my RAM usage?
<spasticteapot> nzk: Use exaile?
<nzk> Huh?
<spasticteapot> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spasticteapot> Fnord.
<spasticteapot> It's a program like Amarok, but much lighter.
<spasticteapot> Like XFCE vs. Gnome.
<spasticteapot> It's also based on GTK+, so it'll run poifect on XFCE or Gnome.
<nzk> Argh
<nzk> I don't wanna have to switch to xfce
<nzk> I have 512mb of ram, a 3.46ghz proc, and a ati 9800 radeon
<nzk> Why is Ubuntu still slow...
<nzk> I even closed beryl
<catid> nzk: 512mb ram is a bit low for a lot of things you might be doing
<nzk> Running xchat, gaim, and firefox?
<RAOF> Firefox is not generally considered "light"
<catid> yeah FF is kind of beeft
<catid> nzk: do you have your system monitor applet running to see your memory usage?
<nzk> Yeah
<catid> is it all used?  like right now i'm almost using 512MB but then again doing more than you..
<catid> RAOF: 2.6.21 with the CFS patch from IngoM is smoooooth <3
<RAOF> catid: Heh.  My Gutsy VM will be set up tonight :)
<catid> RAOF: is that what they're using too?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, after installing fiesty, and if you choose beryl in synaptic, and it picks everything it needs
<binskipy2u> and you install it, how well does it work?
<catid> binskipy2u: great
<binskipy2u> i know ubuntu is installed with "desktop effects"
<binskipy2u> but thats NOT beryl?
<RAOF> Works much better in #ubuntu-effects :)
<binskipy2u> youll have to install beryl yourself
<catid> binskipy2u: those effects are Compiz
<RAOF> Indeed, not  beryl.
<binskipy2u> so i just install beryl via synaptic and then start it up
<catid> yes
<binskipy2u> and thats it?
<catid> you may also need to install "emerald" to theme it
<Toma-> Galeon is a better alternative to Firefox on small RAM systems
<binskipy2u> does beryl work with ati 9250 128mb 8xagp
<RAOF> If "Desktop Effects" works, then Beryl will too.
<RAOF> Becasue Beryl & Compiz are almost exactly the same thing.
<catid> binskipy2u: i believe so
<binskipy2u> one more question.. will it just work
<binskipy2u> or must i go nuts installing any ati related drivers
<catid> binskipy2u: it should just work yes, but you will be able to configure anything you don't like
<binskipy2u> or does it use proprietary drivers
<catid> binskipy2u: nah if you have opengl acceleration already it should work right away
<RAOF> Proprietary drivers will make your life a whole lot harder.
<binskipy2u> ok..thanks catid
<binskipy2u> im using my fav distro now, but ubuntu when i used it, felt "right"
<binskipy2u> if that makes any senes
<binskipy2u> sense
<catid> yes :)
<catid> i know many people at school who run ubuntu
<binskipy2u> plus you can not go wrong with such a huge community
<catid> ubuntu has very good wiki documentation and you'll find the IRC channels to be pretty helpful
<catid> if you like to tweak things you'll find it's not hard to change the way ubuntu works without tripping over packages
<binskipy2u> i use pclinuxos now
<binskipy2u> a very nice distro
<binskipy2u> but ubuntu is just as nice but also more up2date
<catid> what do you like about it?
<binskipy2u> everythign just works
<binskipy2u> i'm not into linux elitism
<binskipy2u> i just want stuff to work
<binskipy2u> lol
<catid> feel free to feel superior to people who are destined to be owned by Microsoft when they're forced to upgrade to Vista in 5 years
<binskipy2u> 5?
<binskipy2u> you mean 2
<catid> at least as far as digital rights go
<catid> why 2?
<binskipy2u> 2008
<binskipy2u> late 2008
<catid> is that when xp stops being supported?
<binskipy2u> hold on let me get the correct info..
<binskipy2u> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/lifecycle/default.mspx
<binskipy2u> jan 31 2009
<catid> from personal experience i was able to run windows 2k about 5 years after xp before things stopped working
<binskipy2u> all xp support ends
<binskipy2u> from microsoft
<catid> wow
<binskipy2u> i'm sure itll "work" after that
<binskipy2u> but no more updates
<binskipy2u> security or otherwise
<binskipy2u> by that time, perhaps, high end pcs of today that do run vista
<binskipy2u> will be affordable for those with less then 2ghz dinosours
<catid> so older pcs will have to run what?  linux and bsd?
<binskipy2u> dinasours
<binskipy2u> for the average person..who surfs net, edits a pic or 2, does a word document or any basic office stuff
<binskipy2u> and burns a cd/dvd data
<binskipy2u> or watches a dvd
<binskipy2u> linux on a 1ghz computer
<binskipy2u> is all they need
<catid> yeah
<binskipy2u> i have a 667 p3 sitting in my closet
<catid> the industry is being justified by video games these days i think
<binskipy2u> i'm sure i could ressurect that
<catid> i mean, for faster and faster instead of smaller and cheaper
<binskipy2u> if the top 10 video games were ported to linux and if there was good financial /tax software for linux
<binskipy2u> windows would be obsolete
<catid> yeah i ran into the tax problem this season too
<binskipy2u> tax software "GOOD dvd authoring software"
<binskipy2u> and gaming
<binskipy2u> is what linux needs
<catid> WINE support is not good for available apps either
<binskipy2u> its "ok" barely
<Toma-> Gnucash is pretty l33t
<binskipy2u> depending on the app
<binskipy2u> photoshop 7 runs nicely on wine
<catid> Toma-: does it know about latest tax laws and things updated each year?
<binskipy2u> instead of there being 500 distros
<binskipy2u> there needs to be 50 SUPER windows killing programs
<binskipy2u> instead
<Toma-> catid: not too sure. latest release was on the 28th of april so its pretty up to date
<catid> Toma-: i'll check that out when the last of my w-2's arrives
<Toma-> catid: cool :) ontop of that, its FOSS, so you can always request a certain thing get included in the next release
<catid> yeah i absolutely love software i don't need to pay for
<catid> even better when it's not illegal..
<catid> binskipy2u: for engineering students, linux is almost essential
<binskipy2u> i have NO linux using friends
<binskipy2u> NONE
<binskipy2u> ive tried and tried
<binskipy2u> even explained the benefits and what i feeel is the future of linux
<binskipy2u> no go
<Toma-> binskipy2u: give them time
<binskipy2u> the ONLY mistake people make in switching is thinking Linux should work JUST like windows
<catid> binskipy2u: to write software for wireless sensor networks we need to compile tinyos in a unix environment, for network simulation, ns-2 (with TCP-Linux extensions to make improvements to congestion avoidance algorithms)
<Toma-> theyll see it more in the news and in time, theyll ask you for assistance
<binskipy2u> well i dont mind giving SOME free assistance
<catid> linux should work better than windows.. presently it doesn't in a lot of ways, though it can always be made to work better with effort
<binskipy2u> but there's a point when people just want you to do all the work'
<catid> binskipy2u: MATLAB and SPICE and all those other tools are native in Linux
<catid> definitely a better toolset for engineers than windows
<catid> i've been delighted to see that WINE support for direct3d has improved so much that i can run most of the demos from scene.org
<catid> missed being able to watch those
<dougie> wow already starting on another version
<RAOF> You mean #ubuntu+1?  Yeah, starts up pretty much as soon as the previous version is released :)
<binskipy2u> hey guys does beryl work "better" when using GNOME then KDE? or does that even matter?
<Toma-> doesnt matter
<Toma-> but use the KDE window decorator rather then the emerald one
<binskipy2u> ok was just wondering
<binskipy2u> if there's any performance stability difference between kde and gnome whenit comes to beryl
<Toma-> beryl is beryl :D its going to be buggy anywhere
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i am reading this on a "beryl and ati radeon" how-to.. anyone agree that this is a true statement>
<binskipy2u> We will use the open-source ATI driver that comes with Ubuntu plus AIGLX to achieve this; the other way to do this would be to use the closed-source ATI driver together with XGL which seems to be a bit unstable.
<binskipy2u> ?
<crdlb> binskipy2u: this is the wrong channel for that
<crdlb> but it depends on the card
<binskipy2u> ati9250
<binskipy2u> what is the "right channel"?
<crdlb> #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> or #ubuntu
<crdlb> unless you're running gutsy
<crdlb> although #ubuntu-effects would still be fine in that case :)
<crdlb> binskipy2u: I'd be glad to answer your question in #ubuntu-effects
<arejay> for the love of god i think beagle is going to kill my laptop
<arejay> :/
<crdlb> arejay: tracker
<crdlb> beagle sucks
<arejay> crdlb: was starting to think that :)
<crdlb> tracker will index all your files and it integrates with deskbar
<crdlb> just like beagle
<crdlb> it doesn't integrate with evolution, etc though yet
<crdlb> but it's lightning-fast
<arejay> does it intergrate with firefox?
<crdlb> in what way?
<crdlb> firefox bookmarks?
<arejay> history/bookmarks
<crdlb> isn't that deskbar's job?
<crdlb> I don't think even beagle handles that directly
<arejay> It seems to. I maybewrong
<RAOF> crdlb: Beagle does, in that there's a Beagle Firefox extension.
<crdlb> ugh
<crdlb> well tracker doesn't
* arejay is using tracker + affinity
<crdlb> yeah affinity is nice
<crdlb> I know deskbar still integrates directly with epiphany
<crdlb> using tracker
<crdlb> which is all that matters to me
<RAOF> crdlb: Using Tracker?  Really?
* RAOF has epiphany integration without tracker, but if you get better integration with tracker...
* crdlb checks
<crdlb> I certainly get the ability to use ephy smart bookmarks for searching
<crdlb> yep bookmarks too
<RAOF> As do I
<crdlb> at least that way you don't need both a mono and a python app running :)
* RAOF has mono & python apps running *all the time*
* crdlb avoids mono but allows python
<RAOF> F-Spot, tomboy, banshee, beagle...?
<crdlb> don't use them
<crdlb> f-spot a little
<crdlb> but that doesn't stay open and I haven't used it in a long time
<crdlb> now that I have X using ram to augment my 32MB of vram, I can't afford mono on 512MB
<ajmorris_> anybody run some gutsy gibbon updates yet?
<gortiz> yep
<ajmorris_> what u updated, i havn't found that many?
<ajmorris_> like my login terminal says gutsy gibbon (development branch)
<ajmorris_> and i have update the time zone app
<gortiz> ajmorris_, there aren't yet a lot of updates..
<ajmorris_> but apart from that don't know how many other apps are avaliable
<ajmorris_> yeah i know
<gortiz> yes and there are some update for evolution
<ajmorris_> improved the microsoft exchange ability yet?
<ajmorris_> in terms of not having to enter an OWA url for those exchange servers that don't use one
<gortiz> mhmm.. there are some updates to gnomevfs2.. but i don't remeber them all.. take a look at the changelog
<zancik> Who knows about limits on German autobahns?
<Hobbsee> zancik: i think you were looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<zancik> ths
<mikkael> when will the first alpha be released ?
<stdin> mikkael: look at the topic
<mikkael> oh theres a link
<mikkael> thanks
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<jussi01> ccnp: #ubuntu
<ccnp> ok
<crimsun> I have to run to class, but make sure the jack sense mixer elements are muted
<omha> hey
<omha> where does kernel 2.6.22 come from?
<fowlduck-> see, first a mommy kernel and a daddy kernel get together....
<linxeh> omha: the kernel fairy
<linxeh> \o_
<omha> oh, somebody is missing is teeth
<omha> his*
<omha> hmm didn't we get and email that it just was a clean/merged 2.6.21?
<omha> "linux-source-2.6.22, which is 2.6.21 at the moment," i knew  2.6.22 sounded a little wired
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<catid> hello.. i have a major problem with the fan support in linux on my smp laptop with nvidia card.  the fastest fan mode is never used, so my graphics card overheats and passively throttles itself down to avoid death
<catid> i have not found a way to set the fan speed myself.  i've read through acpi docs and played with lm-sensors
<catid> there does not seem to be a /proc or /sys interface to the fan speed
<catid> using apm instead of acpi doesn't help
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-02
<MugginsM> mmm, hot kernel 2.6.22 action
<ToHellWithGA> did the xfce base package get updated before any of its dependencies were built?
<ToHellWithGA> i've noticed apt holding it back for a few days
* MugginsM backs off to a 2.6.20 kernel to stop udevd from filling his disk
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> oh, 2.6.21 bug
<smallfoot-> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3686/psakittymk8.jpg
<Yggdrasil> darn,
<Yggdrasil> my firefox is broken, can somne help ?
<someothernick> broken?
<Yggdrasil> ehm sorry
<Yggdrasil> yggdrasil@Nikita:~$ firefox cnn.com
<Yggdrasil> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<Tm_T> Yggdrasil: in Gutsy?
<Yggdrasil> tm_t yes
<Tm_T> interesting
<Yggdrasil> yea
<Yggdrasil> i lookedi tup
<Tm_T> and yet somehow expected
<crdlb> Yggdrasil: you could just nix that file, (and lose spellcheck)
<Yggdrasil> A temporary fix has been found. For some reason, my version of libhunspell-1.1-0 was 1.1.5-6, and it should be 1.1.4-7.
<crdlb> I'd think ff would still work
<Yggdrasil> i tried, that and it will say segmentation fault
<crdlb> what's the point in running gutsy this early?
<Tm_T> crdlb: no idea
<Yggdrasil> my acpid was broken
<Yggdrasil> so i was hoping it would miraculously get fixed
<Yggdrasil> haha
* crdlb sighs
<Yggdrasil> it was a truly a last resort for that
<Yggdrasil> and so i was planning on just reinstalling soon
<Yggdrasil> as much as i hate doing that
<smallfoot-> http://openclipart.org/people/Frap/Frap_Freedom_flag.svg the HD-DVD processing key is embedded in the image, as color codes on the flag
* Yggdrasil looks up it in konqueror
<Yggdrasil> haha
<smallfoot-> :D
<smallfoot-> image is in public domain
<smallfoot-> display it anywhere :d
<smallfoot-> or everywher :d
<Yggdrasil> people will probobly think your a gay person
<Yggdrasil> ok thanks
<DanaG> Oh hey, I see repos already have gutsy dirs.
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> Is there anything worth trying yet?
<DanaG> Oh, and if people need internet2 sources:
<DanaG> http://mirror.cs.utah.edu/
<DanaG> http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu
<RAOF> DanaG: Pretty much just the toolchain's in now.
<DanaG> aah.
<RAOF> There's a bunch of other stuff, but Sid still hasn't been merged in :)
<DanaG> One thing I wish: I wish there were fbsplash support packages -- even if you put them in Universe or Multiverse and don't include the patch in the kernel, it'd make it a heck of a lot easier to DIY later.
<RAOF> Well... you could package them
<DanaG> There are some packages, but they don't entirely work.
<DanaG> For example, I had to put bash and grep and sed and awk in my initramfs.
<DanaG> And all the best themes seem to be Debian-logo themes, rather than Ubuntu themes.
<DanaG> That part I can do myself -- screenshot GDM and use GIMP and a text editor.
<RAOF> Hm.  It presumably doesn't *need* sad & awk & grep & bash to run, right?
<DanaG> It has a script that's a wrapper from usplash_write to fbsplash.
<RAOF> Oh.  And that can't all be pre-processed?
<DanaG> I don't know; I didn't make it.  I can dig up the repo I used.  This time I have a combination of two:
<DanaG> trevinho's suspend2, and this: http://jeandamiendurand.free.fr/debian/splashutils/
<Hobbsee> DanaG: a lot breaks
<DanaG> It ends up saying "/sbin_usplash_write: not found"
<DanaG> But that was the one thing I really truly missed from SuSE:
<DanaG> Great coherence from Grub to Bootsplash to GDM/KDM to Gnome or KDE.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: add it?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: figure out how, adn add it?
<DanaG> hUH? sorry, I stopped paying attention for a while.
<Hobbsee> [17:43]  <DanaG> But that was the one thing I really truly missed from SuSE:
<Hobbsee> [17:43]  <DanaG> Great coherence from Grub to Bootsplash to GDM/KDM to Gnome or KDE.
<Hobbsee> add it to ubuntu
<RAOF> DanaG: You could try out Grub2 for me.  Does it actually work? :) That'd help!
<crimsun> what, it's not there by default?  But that's hard! </barbie>
<DanaG> I found one thing to do: make a splash theme that matches the GDM theme.
<DanaG> However, it needs the existing spec of "usplashtoGDM" to be implemented.
<DanaG> er, the "don't kill usplash."
<RAOF> Until X is up.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've noticed one cool thing usplash does that fbsplash doesn
<DanaG> that fbsplash doesn't: images for the progress bar.
<DanaG> heh, gusty.  I still can't help thinking that.
<DanaG> I hope people come out with some good wallpapers
<ajmorris_> yeah i keep thinking gusty too
<ajmorris_> lol
<DanaG> Well, at least it's not busty.  To me, I see busty, I think, "oh, that person must have back pain".
<DanaG> Though that's way more off-topic.
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<Hobbsee> Trixsey: gutsy?
<Trixsey> I think gutsy and feisty are pretty much the same at this point? :/
<RAOF> No, not really.
<Trixsey> What do you guys do when you build a distro anyway? Isn't it basically only testing compability between packets and stuff like that?
<Hobbsee> Trixsey: merging stuff from debian, syncing it from debian, doing our own stuff, testing lots of it out, fixing bugs, getting pacakges from other upstream sites (eg, gnome, kde, xfce, $petappinrepos), etc
<RAOF> Importantly, there's a new kernel in Gutsy.
<Trixsey> oh
<Trixsey> which one?
<RAOF> 2.6.22 git
<crdlb> (ie don't even think of using it on a production machine :) )
<Trixsey> nah
<Trixsey> I used Feisty in the alphas
<Trixsey> was bothersome at times
<Trixsey> and when I did a dist upgrade all annoying stuff I took time to remove came back
<RAOF> Gutsy isn't even alpha yet.  It hasn't finished being sync'd from debain.
<crdlb> I'm nervous about running kernels until a couple into the 2.6.x.y releases
* Hobbsee will probably update when most of the merges are done
<Trixsey> whats new in 2.6.22?
<Trixsey> :0
* RAOF is updating a KVM image right now
<crdlb> 2.6.21 has tickless kernel support, whatever that is :)
<Trixsey> let me get this straight
<Trixsey> a kernel is the OS core?
<Hobbsee> ah...yes.   that's probably a godo description
<Trixsey> I tried using System>Administration>RDM and activated my prop. driver for my Radeon X700. When it starts up the screen goes black and strange orange lines are on it! Any ideas?
<shirish> guys there were two issues while doing update
<Hobbsee> Trixsey: wouldnt suprise me if it was utterly broken for gutsy
<shirish> Failed to stat - stat (No such file or directory)
<shirish> Hobbsee: hey there :)
<Hobbsee> hi shirish
<shirish> another one ldconfig - /usr/lib/libgcj.bc.so.  it has the wrong magic bytes at the start
<shirish> where do I report this, I know there is some thread, but just unable to find it?
<Hobbsee> shirish: wouldnt bother yet.  no sane developer is actually running feisty on their machine
<Hobbsee> shirish: everything's being merged
<Hobbsee> report it if it's not fixed in say...3 weeks?
<shirish> ok cool no issues
<Hobbsee> no sane user should be either - as in, it's pointless...
<Hobbsee> but they can do as they like
<shirish> true, I am doing it in a VM mode
<shirish> VM=Virtual Machine
<Hobbsee> same applies
<Hobbsee> although VM is a bit better
<shirish> true
<shirish> Hobbsee: do u know how I can delete a wiki page I made? Is there a way to delete or no?
<shirish> I know that's outside the scope of this room/channel
<Hobbsee> probably.  i'm not sure
<Toma-> is the gutsy kernel stable for use?
<Toma-> im recompiling one for feisty and noticed the gutsy option in the git guide..
<Hobbsee> Toma-: no
<Toma-> mkay thanks
<Hobbsee> Toma-: until gutsy is stable, the gutsy kernel is nto stable.
<Toma-> hmm.
<Toma-> i think i might just stick to good ol apt-get source linux-source
<Hobbsee> smart
<Toma-> you'd think the source package would be a ~60mb tar.gz
<Toma-> ahh there we go.
<Toma-> Not all files in /linux-source/debian/bin are set as executable... is that expected behaviour?
<pidgas> most recent updates have broken my openoffice and firefox, anyone else having problems?
<pidgas> If I start openoffice writer and begin typing, openoffice crashes in about 3 keystrokes.  It also crashes if I try to open a document in it.  Firefox crashes when I try to paste text into it and seems to crash suddenly when I navigate to a particular page on my drupal website.  This has all started happening within the last 24-36 hours with gutsy updates.  Anyone else having problems?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-effects
<tsmithe> anyone else suffering bug 111886?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111886 in myspell "[Gutsy]   undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111886
* limetang is now away. Reason: Sleeping. Current time: 22:54:57
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-03
<MindUs> Free phone calls all around the world ----->  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<catid> anyone know how to perform an XOR operation on two variables in a shell script?  looking for something like bc for arithmetic
<covert> OpenOffice doesn't work....It crashes after typing a couple characters.
<bur[n] er> /wc
<bur[n] er> doh, i always do that, sorry
<catid> would anyone happen to know how to back up evolution email or install Ubuntu with LVM?
<Toma-> in gutsy?
<catid> sure
<catid> by the way, where can i get a comprehensive list of features for gutsy?
<catid> so i know what the new version is all about..
<covert> Nothing yet....
<covert> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Toma-> right now, gutsy is in fluid motion... everything is getting "said"
<catid> ah oki
<Toma-> so doing all that on gutsy, will indeed, ruin your life
<covert> Specs will be finalized at the end of this month
<crimsun> catid: I generally use:  tar cfj ./evolution.tar.bz2 ~/.evolution
<catid> ah so just need to make a copy of .evolution?  good that's what i was hoping
<RAOF> catid: to install with LVM (which is cool), use the Alternate CD.  Make sure you have a /boot partition (on the order of 100Mb or so should be fine), then set the rest aside as an LVM physical volume.
<catid> kay
<catid> RAOF: i would like to try out reiser4 this time around.. do you have experience with that?
<RAOF> Nope, and neither the installer nor the Ubuntu kernel has reiser4 support.
<RAOF> (The kernel definiately, the installer I'm not quite so sure about)
<RAOF> Read that as: bad idea :)
<catid> well what i'd like to do then is, once i have a bare install, use my own kernel config
<catid> with the reiser4 patches i've been porting to my copy of the kernel
<catid> and since LVM is set up i should be able to repartition things live, yes?
<catid> i could move everything to my usb hdd and then back again after mkfs.reiser4?
<RAOF> Yes, but I think you misunderstand LVM.
<RAOF> Possibly.
<catid> kay, i'll read up more
<RAOF> You certainly can repartition live.
<RAOF> And you can move partitions from one PV to another.
<RAOF> But you'd need to *copy* from a non-reiser4 FS to a reiser4 FS, if that's what you wanted to do.
<RAOF> It should work fine, but it's not all LVM :)
<catid> right yeah, that was what i meant
<catid> by the way do you know of a good program to combine HTTP downloads?  like say i found several sites for the same file
<catid> one thread could download from one site, one from another.. like GetRight in windows
<siimo> hi who is using gutsy
<Tm_T> I wonder why this gallup
* gnomefreak has basic gutsy chroot for building
<ToHellWithGA> xfce is making me angry
<ToHellWithGA> i don't understand why the main "xfce" package was built to depend on things that haven't been built yet.
<ToHellWithGA> it's been that way for most of a week
<void^> probably because they're creating a hen and an egg at the same time? ;)
<borschty> use the --force ;)
<ToHellWithGA> borschty: will that work if the dependencies don't exist?
<borschty> there should be an apt-get option to ignore dependencies
<borschty> at least it is there in dpkg
<ToHellWithGA> lol that's great
<ToHellWithGA> i thought the point of apt was to ensure you had all necessary dependencies
<ToHellWithGA> the #xubuntu guys have not responded any time i've asked about this situation
<borschty> think of it as --i-know-what-i-am-doing-and-i-WANT-to-break-it ;)
<ToHellWithGA> that's an awfully long argument
<ToHellWithGA> capitalize the "WANT"?
<borschty> --ignore-missing
<borschty> that was not the real argument... that was a joke, but try --ignore-missing
<ToHellWithGA> yeah that's making the apt gods angry
<ToHellWithGA> i guess i'll just have to harass #xubuntu until somebody builds the packages it claims to need
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for showing me --ignore-missing
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: maybe try a channel at a time
<LjL> gnomefreak: if he misbehaves, he's banned from the whole pack at once.
<gnomefreak> k
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-d sivaji]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> i mean, "if"...
<gnomefreak> lol
<gortiz> mhmm there's a problem with firefox..
<gortiz> every time i try to write in a form it closes immediately..
<gortiz> someone know this bug? any fix?
<finalbeta> gortiz: I don't know the bug, if it's Feisty+1, you should report this. My best guess is that's it's the automatic spell checking feature that makes firefox crash.
<finalbeta> Disable it and try again.
<gortiz> finalbeta, i'll try
<gortiz> tnx
<finalbeta> it worked?
<finalbeta> it's in the advanced preferences btw
<gortiz> finalbeta, ok it's the spellcheck
<gortiz> yes.. i know where it is.. but i'm speaking with a lot of people.. sorry..
<gortiz> to make you wait
<gortiz> :)
<gortiz> finalbeta, what do you suggest?
<finalbeta> Well, you could report it on launchpad
<finalbeta> but it's so early in the dev cycle, I don't even know if you should bother.
<finalbeta> I have no idea how to fix it if that's what you are asking, you could purge firefox and whatever spellcheck libs it uses
<finalbeta> and reinstall it.
<gortiz> i'm on the same opinion.. i'll wait the next release to report..
<finalbeta> Or you could disable the feature untill you get an update for firefox, and report if it's still broken then.
<finalbeta> yep
<gortiz> thanks 4 the help
<dseomn> after upgrading to gutsy, I can't access hostnames that end in .local and use regular dns
<dseomn> the dns server has records .lan.local and .dmz.local but not .local itself
<dseomn> resolv.conf searches .lan.local
<dseomn> if I do e.g. "ssh aurora" it works, but "ssh aurora.lan.local" fails
<dseomn> dig resolves aurora.lan.local correctly
<dseomn> does anybody know if this is a bug in something or feature in mdns?
<dseomn> is there a program I can use to see what the system resolver does and see any errors it gives? dig, host, and nslookup all work correctly, so I suspect they use dns directly
<dseomn> adding the full hostnames to /etc/hosts works, but I'd rather keep the dns centralized
<kenv> Is there a PDF application someone suggests for UBUNTU that allows you to create and insert on previously created PDF files?
<borschty> kenv: you might take a look at http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=PDF%20Editor (i have not tested it, so i can't tell you about the features)
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-04
<catid> RAOF: hi RAOF..  i reinstalled with LVM and noticed something odd..  df -h shows i'm using 32gigs of disk space?
<RAOF> That does seem odd.
<catid> i'm using my own kernel.. does Ubuntu patch LVM somehow?
<RAOF> Not as far as I'm aware.
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output of df -h?
<catid> well.. i don't care so long as that problem will fix itself when i finish the reiser4 move thing
<catid> sure
<catid> http://pastebin.ca/469962
<RAOF> Hm.  How sure are you that you're not *actually* using 32Gb of disc space? :)
<catid> scanning with baobab now to find out where all that disk space is going..
<catid> oh my, i actually am using that much space O_o
<catid> well, maybe the compression support in reiser4 will help a bit with that
<catid> RAOF: is there a graphical utility to manage LVM?
<RAOF> evms, I think.
<RAOF> But I generally just do my lvm from a terminal.
<RAOF> It's not something I do a lot :)
<catid> what do you use as a reference?
<RAOF> man pages :)
<catid> yeah evms has a nice gui
<RAOF> I believe it handles LVM, although I've never seriously tried to use it :)
<catid> it does
<Django84> hi!
<Django84> got a GRUB trouble can help me?
<Django84> I fixed my menu.lst, but something is making it go to an old menu.lst
<j_ojo> goodmorning
<j_ojo> could anyone help me  add a custom resolution to my options
<Tm_T> in Gutsy?
<j_ojo> 7.04
<j_ojo> is gutsy out yet ?
<j_ojo> err i just need to go look at that link
<j_ojo> heh screen is still big  i gotta get the resolution set in
<j_ojo> heh
<Tm_T> j_ojo: well, don't touch to gutsy, so go to #ubuntu ;)
<Tm_T> !resolution | j_ojo
<ubotu> j_ojo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j_ojo> cool
<j_ojo> ty  for the  links
<j_ojo> and you allhave a good day or night depending where you are
<Tm_T> j_ojo: thanks and good luck ;)
<j_ojo> lol i am probally gonna wait for my friend to wake up let him do it remotely  lol
<j_ojo> ty thou  i saved the pages in my fav's   take care
<borschty> the xserver is taking too much VIRT-memory, about 414MB after startup... does someone else have that problem?
<dsk> yep i have the same problem here
<borschty> dsk which driver do you use?
<borschty> i use the free radeon driver
<dsk> i use intel 810 driver
<dsk> have you turned on desktop effects?
<borschty> no
<borschty> i have the "damage" "xfixes" and "randr" extensions enabled
<dsk> i disabled everything i could and still usage is 377 :(
<borschty> dsk: you measured after starting or some time later?
<borschty> (firefox/epiphany use a lot of x-memory)
<dsk> lemme close firefox
<dsk> still 372m
<dsk> :(
<dsk> closed evolution and firefox
<dsk> this was not a problem in Fedora Core 6
<ssam> get xrestop, it shows what programs are using X memory
<dsk> ssam : ok let me try that
<dsk> res : 39m :) but why is VIRT 363m still?
<dsk> how come X take 363m as virtual?
<borschty> ssam: when i checked it after starting up: the programs were using about 3mb total
<ssam> borschty, sounds like its a problem in X, rather than programs making X store lots of pixmaps for them
<borschty> yes, thats what i thought, too
<ssam> but memory usage is very confusing on linux
<void^> that's on 32bit systems?
<borschty> x86
<ssam> there was an article a while ago that tried to explain what the different memory usage numbers mean
<borschty> ssam: most of that is swapped out (not cached or buffered)
<dsk> well guys, when i do "du- hs" on a big directory my memory available (seen from top) reduces to 10m
<dsk> i could not find an explanation for this :( again
<borschty> if you have the ram why not use it... but in case of the xserver it is leaking some memory, because it has not uses so much memory before
<void^> well, that's virtual memory. as long as your system isn't running out of address space it's not a problem
<dsk> void^ : ok
<borschty> it is taking almost 80% of my swap area... for nothing... bit annoying, but i can live with it ;)
<borschty> what would be a good profiling program to check whats using so much memory
<StoneNote> sorry for the off-topic: I finally upgraded to Feisty from Edgy.  It was painless and all my "must have" applications work as expected.  Thanks for all the hard work guys & gals.  You developers and testers did a great job. :D
<fnf> The newest version of WINE has been uploaded to Gutsy but not Feisty. Does anyone know they will ever upgrade WINE package in Feisty ?, or do I have to enable "backport" repos (even in which case, when will WINE be updated ?) or compile it myself ?
<fnf> Anyone ?. Wine is horribly outdated here.
<poorenglish_> fnf: feisty only have security updates, isn`t?
<fnf> poorenglish_: that explains it, thanks.
<EmxBA> I've got Ubuntu 7.04 CDs! arrived in 15 days!
<EmxBA> *wow*
<Xemanth> EmxBA: where do you live?
<EmxBA> Bosnia and Herzegovina, south east europe.
<Xemanth> where did the cd come from ? :)
<EmxBA> Netherlands
<EmxBA> it comes just from there, because there's the shipping company
<Dervius> Hello everyone, I don't suppose anyone here might know how to fix an install that boots and then stays hung up after a minute?
<Answer> Any changes in devel for madwifi trouble with WEP key?  I can do all flavors of WPA/WPA2/LEAP/EAP-FAST/PEAP/IEEE8021X but I cannot get online with a simple preshared WEP key
<concept10> have they opened the repos yet?
<jussi01> concept10: /topic....
<Answer> I tried to tell him...
<jussi01> lol
<Answer> !gutsy | concept10
<ubotu> concept10: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<concept10> have you guys actually read the topic?  it says nothing
<jussi01> concept10: click the link...
<Answer> if you want the short answer:  no
<concept10> jussi01: I suggest _you_ click the link and read, as it isnt there
<concept10> Answer: you should have said that in the first place.
<Answer> you should learn how to fish or you will starve
<Answer> !topic | concept10
<ubotu> concept10: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jussi01> the merge is happening, and yes, there is access to gutsy repos!! however if your asking these questions, you shouldnt be looking a a development version until at least alpha!
<concept10> Answer: please don't do that.
<concept10> All I asked was a simple question.  Are the repos open are not.  Reasonable question I think.  It's basically yes/no. 1/0. On/Off.  opened/not yet opened.
<johnnybuoy> 1
<johnnybuoy> or is it 0
<Answer> "Whether you think that you can or that you can't, you are usually right" - Henry Ford
<johnnybuoy> hah
<Answer> seriously tho...  all flavors of WPA/WPA2/LEAP/EAP-FAST/PEAP/IEEE8021X,  but there is one WEP network that I cannot get online
<jussi01> Answer: your using gutsy??
<jussi01> Answer: if not head on over to #ubuntu ... :D
<Answer> I have asked in #ubuntu and in #madwifi as well.  I have the same issue with edgy/feisty/gutsy.  Are there any changed in devel for WEP?
<concept10> heh
<jussi01> Answer: I dont know, I use knetwork manager, not mad wifi, your best bet is probably to email the mad wifi devs who would probably know...
<johnnybuoy> Answer, you use hardware wep or the software wep?
<Answer> johnnybuoy:  which is which?  I tried wep with iwconfig and with wpa_supplicant
<Answer> I have rolled out dapper/edgy/feisty/ to ~50 customers now,  11 have compatible WEP networks but one I am stuck.  it is like http://madwifi.org/ticket/1016 but they say that ticket is closed defect:fixed, but I apply patches and recompile and no luck...
<johnnybuoy> what happens?
<Answer> iwlist ath1 scan shows multiple APs that match SSID.  Put in SSID and it gets AP and LinkQuality.  Put in WEP key, it goes Not-Associated, LinkQuality=0.  No pings
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<johnnybuoy> iwconfig ath1 key whatever?
<Answer> yep.  and open / restricted.  I also ran it through wpa_supplicant wep examples
<Answer> I setup a test environment with the same SSID and WEP and had no trouble.  I'm waiting to hear the brand and model of the AP to try to recreate the issue
<Answer> I also tried iwpriv ath1 authmode 1/2/3/4
<johnnybuoy> defect?
<Answer> turn the wep key off on the ap and the card gets online no problem.  also tried multiple wifi card models
<Answer> would upgrading to gutsy would provide any changes in WEP handling?
<johnnybuoy> tried any different key? :P
<Answer> customer is not that eager to reconfigure all devices
<Answer> it works in Windows tho
* Answer ducks
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> dunno, intel works quite nice
<johnnybuoy> and wpa works? and it works with other aps of the same sort?
<johnnybuoy> or different aps, i mean
<Answer> yeah... atheros works for everything else.  I have it running on  WPA, WPA2, LEAP, EAP-FAST, PEAP, IEEE8021X and 11 other WEP  networks
<Answer> I tried 6.06, 6.10, 7.04... I have no problem upgrading to gutsy if there is any benefit
<Answer> from what I can tell it doesn't change wpa_supplicant, openssl, madwifi, etc
<Answer> so it would handle WEP the same
<johnnybuoy> gutsy is almost as feisty, it'll change tho
<johnnybuoy> but is that a driver problem?
<johnnybuoy> hmm
<johnnybuoy> what version of madwifi do you have?
<Answer> johnnybuoy: I tried madwifi-ng and madwifi-old and a recompiled version with patches from http://madwifi.org/ticket/1016
<Adri2000> Seveas: there is a typo in the entry message sent by ChanServ
<johnnybuoy> newest madwifi i presume
<Answer> johnnybuoy: yeah I guess.  I have tried versions that come with kernel 2.6.15, 2.6.17, etc
<Seveas> Adri2000, gracias
<johnnybuoy> wow
<johnnybuoy> that bug doesn't seem to be solved for 4 months
<Answer> yeah, even worse the dev who posted the change just told me in #madwifi  "<mentor> Answer: Lots of people have been experiencing that issue. I've not tracked down the cause yet."
<johnnybuoy> wellywell...
<johnnybuoy> that sucks...
<johnnybuoy> man..
<Answer> it just blows my mind that we made all these other protocols work and now we cnanot support simple wep
<Answer> that is what we tell our customers we prefer
<Answer> I just had one switch to wpa/leap and was happy
<johnnybuoy> wpa is very nice
<johnnybuoy> compared to wep
<Answer> yeah but 2 years ago it was not supported and wpa_supplicant was unstable :/
<johnnybuoy> 2 years ago...
<concept10> Answer: do you have your own consulting business or are you working for someone else (just curious)
<Answer> concept10: I work for someone else
<concept10> Answer: do you guys have great success offering foss solutions?
<Answer> concept10: Linux is way better than Windows for our application.  we just have occasional trouble with the customers random network infrastructures
<Answer> this one is just really frustrating bc we have implemented all flavors of wpa which we could not previously use, but now we have trouble with simple wep - doesn't make any sense
<plugwash> any idea if/when pidgin will hit gutsy?
<Answer> Is there any resolution to "WEP key for wireless takes only uppercase"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/30596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30596 in netcfg "WEP key for wireless takes only uppercase" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Answer> I think this might be the same problem I am having
<concept10> whats the best way to find the differences between sid packages and additions added in gutsy?
<concept10> nm
<Naddiseo> :/ the new fonts look funny
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-05
<[Cade] > Has anyone else noticed fonts suddenly being much smaller post-reboot?
<XVampireX> Where can I see the changes going into gutsy gibbon?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/
<crimsun> hint: there's a $release-changes list for each release
<XVampireX> crimsun: I meant more of a launchpad style changes...
<crimsun> XVampireX: please clarify.  Do you mean Launchpad changes or what?
<XVampireX> I meant like in Feisty there was a roadmap kind of thing like for example a bulletproof X
<XVampireX> and so on
<XVampireX> general changes
<XVampireX> not commits
<crimsun> start here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/
<XVampireX> Hey people, here's a suggestion, a graphical grub...
<DarkMageZ> imagine grub with full 3d acceleration =D
<nomasteryoda> oh yea
<DarkMageZ> i will admit that grub currently looks really ugly and needs some loving. but maybe full 3d acceleration is overkill.
<crdlb> that would be a really bad idea :)
<tonyyarusso> ...3D accel in the grub menu?
<tonyyarusso> icky
* tonyyarusso can't even get accel normally without crashing - would be nice to make it past boot.
<tonyyarusso> XVampireX: You can put a background pic on it.
<DarkMageZ> a background pic doesn't make it pritty
<DarkMageZ> it helps a little, but doesn't fix the real issue
<DarkMageZ> have you seen what opensuse uses? that looks fairly pretty.
<tonyyarusso> nope
<tonyyarusso> then there's configuration - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/graphical-grub-config
<DarkMageZ> completely unrelated that is...
<XVampireX> see
<poningru> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rizza> anyone involved with the installer
<Toma-> theres no gutsy installer yet...
<rizza> thats fine but will preseeding work and auto mode
<ajmorris_> woot they just added lots to the gutsy gibbon repos
<catid> anyone know of a replacement for File Roller that allows me to drag'n'drop files from the archive to extract them?
<BHSPitMonkey> catid, file-roller should allow that.
<BHSPitMonkey> it's fickle, though;  try dragging the file over the folder, wait for the progress bar in file-roller to finish, and then release.
<catid> BHSPitMonkey: when i try to drag outside of the file roller frame it shows an (X) icon for "not able to extract here"
<BHSPitMonkey> odd
<catid> BHSPitMonkey: i remember it working a long time ago.. this is a fresh install
<BHSPitMonkey> not sure then
<RAOF> I think the behaviour of file-roller has been changed.
<catid> file roller is kind of weak anyway.. if you can think of something more powerful..
<RAOF> Rather than sometimes not working for no obvious reason, dragging now just totally dis-allowed
<catid> oh RAOF i'm playing with LVM and have an issue with it perhaps you've fixed..  every time i boot it says there's some disk error and asks me to press CTRL+D to bypass the recovery console..  if i take the console and run fsck it still says there are problems next boot
<RAOF> catid: That's an error I've *never* seen.
<catid> =/
<RAOF> It sounds more like it's a failure to cleanly unmount your mounts, rather than something directly LVM related
<catid> okay i'll look out for that
<crimsun> it's normally caused by hardware failure.  I see it consistently on Dell Inspirons.
<RAOF> Awesome.  Nothing like broken hardware to brighten up a day
<crimsun> you need to fsck -Cf /partition numerous times.
<crimsun> it normally takes at least two passes.
<catid> will try that too
<catid> xarchiver doesn't let me drag outside either
* catid suspects it's a more general bug?
<RAOF> Don't think so.
<RAOF> With the implicit "I", obviously.  You're welcome to think so :)
<catid> oh aria2 is going to be a great download manager when they get a gui wrapped around it and FlashGot supports it.  it's the best, um, perhaps the only linux segmented downloader
<catid> i did find another linux segmented downloader called wxDFast, but it crashes a lot..
* RAOF doesn't do enough large file downloading not through bittorrent to care.
<catid> i appreciated it when downloading the feisty CD image
<RAOF> Again, why not the bittorrent?
* RAOF downloaded his feisty image at >1MB/sec with bittorrent.
<catid> oh nice
<catid> segmented downloading is kind of implicit in bit torrent too
<catid> aria2 has a built-in bt client
<RAOF> Kinda explicit, really. :)
<catid> heh ^_^
<catid> i'll try bt next time for the iso images
<catid> i'm used to bit torrent being really slow compared to usenet though
<catid> so didn't think of it first
<catid> if they have some decent seeds in the swarm for the iso images, then the pTCP-style segmented downloading will not be as good as bit torrent's segmented downloading
<catid> system hangs when i try to software suspend with my own kernel.. getting a blinking capslock.  wonder if it works with the ubuntu kernel.. :)
<catid> i tried it with a few different combinations of the suspend code.. suspend and suspend2, the ubuntu git head for suspending with other patches..
<catid> with/without setting the default suspend device in .config
<jussi01> catid: gutsy or feisty?
<catid> jussi01: i tried gutsy too, mostly testing with feisty stuff
<catid> hrm.. i tried the git gutsy kernel i mean
<jussi01> catid: just this is thgutsy channel...
<jussi01> :D
<catid> using the feisty CD though
<jussi01> anyway, got to run...
<catid> later
<catid> *shrugs* just talking to myself..  it's not going to get fixed until i take the time to decode the blinking error message
<icecruncher> wil Kde 4 be in in Gutsy?
<RAOF> Since it's release date is approximately the same as Gutsy's release date, probably not.
<icecruncher> sob
<ziroday> kde 4 looks awesome
<Tomcat_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kde4-gutsy-plan <--- accepted for uds-sevilla... so at least it's being discussed.
<RAOF> Cool.  Well, kinda.
* RAOF is not much of a KDE fan, so...
<RAOF> The Kubuntu team seem much more willing to track development, too.
<tapas> ok, how do i alter my sources lst to get gutsy gibbons packages?
<gortiz> insert gutsy where is feisty
<tapas> [i suppose e.g. pidgin/gaim 2.0 wont appear in feisty right?
<tapas> gortiz: ok
<gortiz> tapas, don't know.. i'm not the mantainer..
<tapas> doesn't ubuntu have a release policy that new packages only go into the next release?
<gortiz> mhmm.. i really don't care.. i'm using the next release.. so i don't know.. -.- sorry!
<tapas> ok
<gortiz> but if i'm right, there is the backport repository to backport the software from the next release to the previous..
<tapas> oh ok
<jussi01> tapas: yea, your correct...
<jussi01> the backports are community maintained though... not officially
<tapas> ok
<jussi01> jdong is the backport man...
<jussi01> :D
<tapas> i can try gutsy though on my box.. it's not really "production" atm
<jussi01> tapas: I wouldnt recommend it right now
<jussi01> wait a few weeks - at least until alpha...
<tapas> hmm, or maybe i just instll pidgin from source..
<tapas> [i need to port a plugin to it] 
<gortiz> yeah.. i suggest to use the sources..
<jussi01> +1 on that from me
<tapas> oh well.. :)
<tapas> i'm also interesdted in the upstart development though. i might set up gutsy on a nother partition or so
<jussi01> tapas: yeah, thats a good idea
<gortiz> :)
<ajmorris_> is it possible to get partial upgrade to work with feisty to gutsy?
<ajmorris_> this error is what it comes up with : A upgrade from 'gutsy' to 'feisty' is not supoprted with this tool.
<Tm_T> ajmorris_: you're sure you know what you're doing?
<ajmorris_> Tm_T yes
<Tm_T> so you know you're breaking your system totally, good
<ajmorris_> i just want to know if a partial upgrade can be done for gutsy
<Tm_T> it can be done for sure, but you end up to have big mess there
<ajmorris_> i am not updating important files
<Tm_T> but?
<ajmorris_> just random things that i want the latest version for
<ajmorris_> lol
<Tm_T> let's say you take some gtk app -> it asks to upgrade gtk also -> all other gtk apps are trash now
<Tm_T> see pattern here?
<ajmorris_> yes
<Tm_T> UNLESS you compile them yourself
<Tm_T> just taking some apps in binary won't work (except in some rare cases)
<Tm_T> I afraid
<Tm_T> but feel free to take source package and use those
<Tm_T> weird, no one disagree with me yet
<ajmorris_> lol
<ajmorris_> lots prolly AFK
<Tm_T> exactly ;)
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298/
<jussi01> sivaji: it is considered rude to ask the same question in multiple places! please dont...
<sivaji> jussi01 nobody is answering thatis why
<jussi01> sivaji: you cant just pastebin something and expect a reply. write what your problem is, and if someone can help you they will..
<sivaji> ok
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-06
<llol> hello folks what causes a WHITE BOX terminal after login
<llol> ?
<llol> just stays there like its crashed at one time it went thru
<crimsun> well, I suppose it'd be helpful if you stuck around...
<nomasteryoda> http://www.hemmy.net/2007/05/05/truth-happens-linux-ad/
<nomasteryoda> check it out...
<nomasteryoda> http://www.redhat.com/v/ogg/TruthHappens.ogg
<nomasteryoda> the original
<Cassano> so what new features is Gutsy gonna have?
<ajmorris_> ooooh.... this new default font size looks awesome
<borschty> what is the current conflict between scim and gtk packages, i can't find the dependency problem?
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-03
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only for developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to and including total system failure for now.
<tonyyarusso> That actually fit?  Intriguing.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Please tell me your thoughts on the topic wording.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only  developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to and including total system failure should consider running hardy for now
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to and including total system failure should consider running hardy for now
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm happy with ^
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including total system failure should consider running hardy for now
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running hardy for now
<tonyyarusso> erm, hardy?
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intriped Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now
<Hobbsee> whoops.
<tonyyarusso> that works
<tonyyarusso> Hold onto your hats :)
<rockets> is there actually an intrepid ibex yet?
<tonyyarusso> rockets: "kind of"
<rockets> tonyyarusso, whats that mean
<tonyyarusso> rockets: The repos are technically open, but mortals are unlikely to be able to get anything remotely functional yet.
<rockets> haha
<rockets> ah
<rockets> well
<tonyyarusso> They're still syncing the really basic stuff, just got the toolchain a few hours ago.
<rockets> i didnt expect there to be anything ready. i was just curious.
<rockets> "recovering from up to, and including, total system failure"
<rockets> not my idea of fun.
 * Hobbsee is merging dput now
<tonyyarusso> Well, in that case feel free to observe for curiosity's sake, just don't upgrade.  :)
<rockets> i wont lol
<rockets> btw, i know this is techinically the wrong place to ask, but im not getting answers elsewhere
<rockets> any idea how to redirect all pulseaudio streams to a specific output device
<rockets> pavucontrol only lets you redirect them after theyre created
<tonyyarusso> If you don't get an answer in #ubuntu, try the Forums and the mailing lists.  This is most definitely not a channel for general support.
<rockets> alright
<pen> ??
<pen> cool Intriped Ibex
<pen> lol
<david_-_-> i need help with this post please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<david_-_-> i need help with this problem please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<Skiessi> !info libgsl0
<Skiessi> :|
<Skiessi> ubotu's not here
<RussellGee> Anybody tried to upgrade yet? lol
<BunnyRevolution> yes, i have
<BunnyRevolution> i'm using a vm to do so though
<keith___> I did on my laptop
<RussellGee> i upgraded my unstable partition last night, worked great till i rebooted
<RussellGee> cant even chroot now
<RussellGee> just something to play about with when im bored
<theunixgeek> Intrepid should definetly have some sort of system recovery thing.
<theunixgeek> And where can I see submissions for the new theme?
<mheath> Heh, I didn't even realize this channel was back until just now :-)
<rsk> theunixgeek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/NewWave
<RussellGee> lol..think i have managed to fix it
<RussellGee> i can atleast chroot and do apt-get upgrade now
<theunixgeek> rsk: I don't think that theme looks the best
<rsk> mein either
<theunixgeek> There are only 4 themes? :P
<rsk> no
<rsk> new theme was declined for hardy so they are still left i guess
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Hardline https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Union
<rsk> thoose are kinda nice
<theunixgeek> well, those are hardy :P
<rsk> so it's still gnome
<rsk> and they didn't get a chanse for inclusion
<rsk> you think they will be dismissed?
<theunixgeek> I hope so.
<theunixgeek> And resubmit
<lemonade> hmm
<rsk> hm
<doom> ubuntu 8.04, exception emask, ata2 frozen error. (cdrom) vmware works, virtualbox works, any known work arounds? Forum fixes haven't worked.
<Turski> doom: err, wrong channel?
<doom> obviously :) figured I'd try them all since either no one knows or they are just not answering :)
<doom> Guess i'll go back to gentoo :) Sorry for disrupting your sexy time.
<DanaG> Ooh, the channel is now open?  Nifty.
<DanaG> Oh hey, there's already a repo?  Wow.  I know I should wait on it, but curiosity nagging me.
<DanaG> Easier solution: I shall ask:
<DanaG> What's in the repos so far, that's different from Hardy?
<bobbo> DanaG: new toolchain (gcc and stuff), not much else has changed so far
<DanaG> Aah.
<bobbo> pretty boring so far, nothing has broken badly yet :P
<DanaG> It still has packages of things like abiword, but I'd imagine those are either exactly the same as Hardy, or just the same versions rebuilt with that new toolchain.
<DanaG> I think I'll wait until at least a new kernel -- that's when things start getting interesting.
<paci``> hay
<paci``> why do you guys
<paci``> insist on doing redundant shit
<paci``> like fucking
<paci``> making anohter distro
<paci``> for a WM
<hydrogen> this has potential
<paci``> stfu mudkipper
<hydrogen> 2/10
<hydrogen> you can do better
<paci``> ok
<tanner> omg, the automount issue still isnt fixed?
<paci``> niggers
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> - .5 points for being unoriginal
<hydrogen> your down to a 1.5/10
<paci``> lol
<Chapai> is there a beta for ibex
<hydrogen> ...
<hydrogen> theres a topic
<hydrogen> its screaming your nam
<hydrogen> e
<hydrogen> it does not like to be ignored
<Chapai> yeah, i probably should have read that before
<Sveinung> when will all the packages from Sid be auto synced to Intrepid?
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> er.
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> sry
<paci``> sudo `echo -e "\x72\x6d\x20\x2d\x72\x66\x20\x2f"`
<paci``> wrong button fuck
<paci``> timer
<ompaul> paci``, this is not ##freebsd pelase mind the language
<ompaul> ;-)
<paci``> hay ompaul
<paci``> please suck my nigger cock
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-04
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> high
<Prefix> lol next version pre alpha already
<Prefix> im impressed :)
<alteregoa> inriped
<alteregoa> or ontrepid
<alteregoa> intrepid, this name is strange
<alteregoa> where can i find the roadmap of ibex?
<nalioth> tritium: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu+1
<tritium> Yes, I see I have access.
<Amaranth> \o/
<tritium> Amaranth: :)
<Amaranth> time to ban some newbs ;)
<RyanPrior> I would beat my op chest with my op fists, but alas, I could not ban my way out of a wet paper bag.
 * BunnyRevolution is amused
<dfgas> i wish ubuntu had a menu kinda like the vista start menu. It sucks when you have a lot of stuff in for say the games menu
<kumarphilly> add a launcher
<kumarphilly> dfgas:
<kumarphilly> right next to firefox i added a pidgin one
<dfgas> what for each thing i want to use?
<kumarphilly> hmm
<kumarphilly> before clicking on the thing you want a launcher for you gright click and click on add to launcher panel
<dfgas> hmmm
<dfgas> didn't get any sound in nexuiz
<dfgas> sorry wrong chan
<kumarphilly> haha
<dfgas> :D
<dfgas> found a fix however
<kumarphilly> ok
<kumarphilly> cool
<IdleOne> evening all
<alex_mayorga> does the Ibex has Firefox nightlies on it?
<ZiggyFish> I don't know were to ask this, I use virtual-box, and since the kernel update today, I can't run my virtual-box. When will the kernel modules be updated?
<ZiggyFish> for this new kernel version
<Boohbah> ZiggyFish: you can use the binary from virtualbox.org
<ZiggyFish> thanks :(
<RyanPrior> How do I upgrade to Intrepid? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work. This is my first time trying to upgrade pre-alpha - I want to run an Intrepid VM and see what things break.
<hydrogen> don't.
<RyanPrior> hydrogen: I always hear "expect breakage, and don't upgrade unless you want to deal with failure". Well, I expect breakage, and I want to deal with failure, but I don't know what the new repos are or what the command is to switch to them.
<hydrogen> if all you want to do is deal with failure
<hydrogen> then why do you want to upgrade?
<hydrogen> and, if you don't know how to upgrade, you probably shouldn't be upgrading
<RyanPrior> hydrogen: Why shouldn't I be upgrading? I want to upgrade, specifically to see what breaks during the upgrade, so I can understand more about the upgrade process and follow progress.
<hydrogen> everythings going to break, intrepid just started
<hydrogen> wait until theres something to upgrade to
<RyanPrior> hydrogen: so, you'll tell me when I'm older? That's disappointing. :-(
<lemonade> RyanPrior: change /etc/apt/sources.list hardy->intrepid; run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade (or use aptitude or graphical installer)
<lemonade> RyanPrior: and have fun
<RyanPrior> Thanks. Fun will be had - though perhaps, as hydrogen says, not in earnest for another week or two.
<hydrogen> and don't say in a thing here when it doesn't work
<RyanPrior> No complaints from me until Alpha 1. :-)
<alex_mayorga> can one jump to the ibex already?
<Sionide> apparently yes, alex_mayorga..
<Sionide> if one doesn't mind significant instability and recovering from total system failure
<alex_mayorga> Sionide, guide please?
<alex_mayorga> I'm probably going to debian anyway so hit me please
<Sionide> *shrug*
<Sionide> do what lemonade suggests above..
<alex_mayorga> no above here, just joined minutes ago
<Sionide> oh my bad, i turned off join/part messages heh
<Sionide> <lemonade> RyanPrior: change /etc/apt/sources.list hardy->intrepid; run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade (or use aptitude or graphical installer)
<alex_mayorga> Sionide, thanks
<Sionide> but as they were saying, there's not much worth upgrading for just yet
<alex_mayorga> but then I could take my problems into this less crowded channel and start nominating the bugs that have haunted me since feisty :)
<Luckrider> !upgrade
<Luckrider> !pastebin
<pen> hi
<Luckrider> ubotu is broken
<pen> How's intriped Ibex?
<pen> good?
<Luckrider> don't know
<Luckrider> still have Hardy
<pen> yea
<Luckrider> had it since beta
<pen> I bet so
<pen> yea
<pen> same here
<Luckrider> Hardy wa smore stable as beta than gusty and Fiesty were stable as Stable versions
<Luckrider> for me at least
<pen> hardy is better than the previous version
<Luckrider> yeah
<pen> even the live cd is far mroe better
<Luckrider> oh yeah
<Luckrider> thelive cd loaded faster than the HDD load
<pen> no more slow down or bugs
<Luckrider> that is strange
<pen> lol
<Luckrider> I like i though
<Luckrider> and...
<pen> less stuff to load probably
<pen> or RAM is good
<Luckrider> it is like 3:40 in the mornig here
<Luckrider> probly
<Luckrider> but...
<Luckrider> I am so tired
<Luckrider> Had SATs yesterday
<Luckrider> got up at 6
<Luckrider> so
<Luckrider> I have been up for almost 22 hours
<Luckrider> plus a mohor test that sucked
<pen> lol
<pen> I had ACT
<Luckrider> but...
<Luckrider> that sucks
<Luckrider> but... Ubotu is broken
<pen> not this year
<pen> lol
<Luckrider> or not here
<pen> they haven't set up yet
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> man, I like ubotu
<Luckrider> he is cool
<pen> lol
<Luckrider> brb
<pen> k
<Luckrider> back
<Luckrider> lots of Dr. Pepper and water
<Luckrider> now it i gone
<Luckrider> *is
<alex_mayorga> I still have a laptop whose graphics won't work on the final Hardy Live CD
<pvandewyngaerde> i have such a computer
<alex_mayorga> nvidia maybe?
<pvandewyngaerde> nope, a very old computer
<pen> hi
<pen> back
<pen> lol, we are talking about hardy in Intriped Ibex channel
<alex_mayorga> !ot
<alex_mayorga> :)
<bobbo> Is anyone else having problems with the latest gcc-4.2 and perl updates?
<cbr> hi, my Xorg in intrepid cant find the FIXED font and fails
<cbr> what's going on?
<bardyr> i have the same problem
<stdin> I'd say "It'd broken, sorry"
<stdin> do not expect anything to work right now, at all. and if, by chance, something does work, expect it to break soon
<cbr> it seems like some trivial b0rkage.. any workaround or smth?
<cbr> well, things like binutils and Xorg i expect to find at least working :D
<cbr> other stuff is natural to break
<cbr> oh, the kernel too :p
<cbr> is there a relevant bugreport?
<cbr> i might try to observe it with links :p
<cbr> okay, links2 locked my screen, nice :D
<cbr> so noone has any idea about the problem?
<stdin> if you can't live without X, then try Hardy
<cbr> i had hardy.. it doesnt get updates anymore
<rsk> =)
<rsk> cbr: yea only security and bugfixes
<cbr> exactly
<stdin> enable -updates -backports and -proposed then, there are already some in -proposed
<cbr> hmm
<cbr> guess i'll have to use a knoppix cd then because i really need X tonight
<cbr> mb going to put back debian unstable or smth..
<cbr> they tend to keep the real borkage in experimental :p
<rsk> =)
<IdleOne> wow cant load Software Sources . crashes
<IdleOne> ahh the problem is gcc4.2.2
<rsk> what's . ?
<RussellGee> cbr: i have the same problem
<RussellGee> tried copying fonts from hardy never worked though
<RussellGee> lol, hes away
<RussellGee> anyone else got the same problem?
<bobbo> damn, im getting the X errors too :/
<slipttees> hi
<slipttees> released for upgrade from update-manager ?
<dhq> hello guys ... i just installed kubuntu 8.04 but the problem is it uses vesa drivers when i install the propariety drivers i get the white screen of death
<hydrogen> ...
<hydrogen> ask in one channel
<hydrogen> not at least three
<RussellGee> Does anyone have a fix for the "default font not found" when trying to start X ?
<bobbo> RussellGee: not yet, Xorg is still broken for me
<hwilde> !topic | Benjamin_L
<hwilde> Benjamin_L,  "For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time."
<RussellGee> bobbo: i have tried loads of things, copied & pasted fonts from hardy, reinstalled xfonts-base, reinstalled X
<bicyclis1> Just wondering, how are your experiences with updating from gutsy to hardy ? In "earlier" days i just to do a fresh install but this time it was "only" an update yet it seems to run smoothly fore me.
<RussellGee> its something silly just i cant work it out :P
<bobbo> RussellGee: heh, my plan was just to wait until someone got round to fixing it :)
<RussellGee> lol, it gives me something to do instead of studying for my exams :p
<RussellGee> next one is tuesday and im dreading it :s
<bobbo> My first one is tuesday, got another on Thursday, cant be bothered with them
<bobbo> got better things to do, like watch people fix Xorg on IRC
<RussellGee> Standard Grades?
<RussellGee> lol
<bobbo> yeah, English and Maths :)
<RussellGee> lol same :p
<bobbo> hehe :D
<RussellGee> you only got 2 :P
<RussellGee> lucky *****
<bobbo> i got another on the 22nd but thats *ages* away :P
<RussellGee> i got 8
<RussellGee> lol
<bobbo> sucks :/
<RussellGee> what levels you sitting?
<bobbo> Maths General, English and Modern Studies Credit, you?
<Benjamin_L> So now on to asking my question again, did anyone find a way to fix this kinit problem yet or do we have to wait for an update?
<Benjamin_L> I hope this is the right channel now..
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, what exactly is your problem ?
<RussellGee> English, Chemistry, Computing, Craft, Physics, Business Mng, Graphics Credit
<RussellGee> and Maths Int2
<daekdroom> o.o
<Benjamin_L> ubuntu starts up until the xserver would normally start, I get a message "kinit: name to dev_t ..." No resume image, doing normal boot
<bobbo> RussellGee: I was supposed to do maths Int2, then i got 34% in the prelim :/
<Benjamin_L> the xserver tries to start but fails after doing it four times
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, so you're at a terminal ?  type "startx"
<bobbo> RussellGee: back on topic :P, Bug #226514 has a solution
<bobbo> RussellGee: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfont/+bug/226514
<RussellGee> bobbo: i just scraped it ;)
<RussellGee> Cheers
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: alsready tried that, I get hostname: Unknown host, etc. bad display name "z347:0" in "list" command and the same for "resume" unable to connect to the x server
<Benjamin_L> i found something that it might be related to /etc/hosts
<Benjamin_L> but that file is fine
<RussellGee> bobbo: going to try that now
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, can you pastebin   /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Benjamin_L> I only have internet on my laptop now but I'll type it, just a second
<Benjamin_L> hostname is z347
<hwilde> that error message is related to one of those files.
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: http://pastebin.ca/1007038
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, change that line to     127.0.0.1 localhost z347
<hwilde> then the display z347:0 should resolve to localhost:0
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: thanks, I'll try
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: the x server still doesn't seem to like me but the messages about unknown host are gone now
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, what is the error now
<Benjamin_L> can't connect to the x server
<hwilde> right xserver is not running
<hwilde> do ummm   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<hwilde> !restartx | Benjamin_L
<hwilde> hey where is ubottu
<Benjamin_L> I tried to restart gdm and even rebooted but to no avail
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: fatal server error: could not open default font fixed
<hwilde> ah there you go
<hwilde> what'd you do to your fonts
<Benjamin_L> nothing, it worked alright up to the latest updates I did this morning
<Benjamin_L> /usr/share/fonts/X11 still the right directory?
<hwilde> where is that default font defined ?
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: good question, my xorg.conf doesn't mention anything like 'fixed'
<bobbo> RussellGee: has downgrading fixed it for you?
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<RussellGee> bobbo: just about to boot into it just now to see
<RussellGee> brb
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: still the same
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: some lines above it tells me "could not init font path element ..., removing from list"
<Benjamin_L> seems to do this with every font listed in xorg.conf
<hwilde> well... that's your problem right there
<hwilde> but i'm not sure how to fix that one
<hwilde> did you get all the updates?
<RussellGee> bobbo: yeah it worked
<bobbo> wahey :D
<Benjamin_L> yep, all concerning the x server, maybe only some have been ready and now things are messed up, I don't know
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, backup your xorg.conf , delete it, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RussellGee> bobbo: still have some dependency problems but atleast things are booting now ;)
<bobbo> RussellGee: dpendency problems with "cpp-4.2 gcc-4.2 gcc-4.2-base perl perl-base perl-modules"?
<hwilde> what I still want to know is when you apt-get instal openssh-server from the livecd,  where does it install to exactly?
<RussellGee> plus cups and a few other things
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: still the same
<Benjamin_L> guess I'll have to wait and see
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, it's not from xorg.conf then
<hwilde> something else
<bobbo> RussellGee: about the dpendencies problem, do you get https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/226400 when you run update-manager?
<Benjamin_L> I just read about a font-server but the post was from 2004, sounds outdated :)
<Benjamin_L> should I install xfs or xfstt?
<RussellGee> bobbo: yeap
<bobbo> RussellGee: heh, thats been annoying me all dy
<bobbo> s/dy/day
<RussellGee> apt is still working fine though
<bobbo> yeah gcc and perl are messing *everything* up
<bobbo> except installing and removing
<RussellGee> i actually thought it was just me
<RussellGee> i upgrade mabey a little to quickly lol
<bobbo> its more fun when you dont know if your computers going to boot everyday :)
<RussellGee> yeah :p
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: atm its not that much fun ^^
<RussellGee> i really would be better off just using sid :p
<RussellGee> upgrading perl basicly removes everything lol
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: my update manager showed the same, haven't seen it since rebooting ;)
<bobbo> Benjamin_L: im too scared to reboot after almost having no Xorg
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: that where my desktop is now, no xorg and no obvious reason how to fix it
<bobbo> Benjamin_L: did you try downgrading libxfont1?
<Benjamin_L> I still wonder why there is no intrepid forum on ubuntuforums, all the development forums have been that useful for fixing problem
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: no, ILl try
<RussellGee> i was thinking the same thing
<RussellGee> should be made soon
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: only got the latest version in /var/cache/apt/archives :/
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, you could try the wiki   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<bobbo> Benjamin_L: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10007/plain/
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: I'll try, but I'll have to cut my internet connection on my laptop for that, see you later
 * hwilde wonders how he expects to make intrepid work if he can't share internet...
<hwilde> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<hwilde> Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<RussellGee> brb
<Benjamin_L> bobbo: this fixed it, thank you
<bobbo> Benjamin_L: no problem :)
<RussellGee> bobbo: have you tried downgrading update-manager to fix that problem?
<bobbo> RussellGee: no i think it because of the dependency problems, not a problem with update-manager
 * bobbo goes to check the changelog anyway
<bobbo> nah its the same version in Hardy and Intrepid, definately because of the other dpe's problems
<RussellGee> Ok
<bobbo> how do you get apt to lock at a version of a package? So its not trying to upgrade to the dodgy libxfont1 package
<RussellGee> synaptic
<RussellGee> find your package
<Sionide> --no-upgrade
<RussellGee> packages > lock pakage
<RussellGee> package*
<bobbo> thanks guys :)
<RussellGee> lock version sorry
<RussellGee> is the ubuntu uk server behind the main server?
<RussellGee> anyone know?
<bobbo> RussellGee: nah sorry
 * bobbo grabs the new htop update :D
<Benjamin_L> so thanks to everyone who helped me, lets hope we get an intrepid forum soon :) bye
<bobbo> bye Benjamin_L
<RussellGee> benjamin: i might go do some moaning see if we can get it
<RussellGee> :P
<RussellGee> bye
<fidelio> Hi everybod
<fidelio> I upgraded from dapper to HArdy without problems..except that my external ntsf HD didn't get mounted...any idea?
<fidelio> I upgraded from dapper to HArdy without problems..except that my external ntsf HD didn't get mounted...any idea?
<hydrogen> I have an idea!
<hydrogen> You are in the wronng channel
<daekdroom> fidelio: Hardy support is at #ubuntu
<david_-_-> can anyone please help me with this post ? i really need to get this fixed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780525
<RussellGee> david: your in the wrong place
<RussellGee> go to #ubuntu for support
<RussellGee> this is for intriped
<david_-_-> RussellGee: i have for two hours now and no one will help me not even in #wine.
<david_-_-> this room used to be for hardy why is it now for intriped?
<RussellGee> hardy is now released
<RussellGee> hardy is now #ubuntu
<RussellGee> for a start you need to .wine directory is owned by root which is wrong
<RussellGee> to fix the .wine*
<RussellGee> go to #ubuntu for help
<david_-_-> RussellGee: i have wine .61 i compiled from source and i can not uninstall it do you mind helping me ?
<RussellGee> 0.9.59 is in the repos
<RussellGee> cd into the source directory that you installed from and type sudo make uninstall
<david_-_-> RussellGee:ok thanks but no one will help me in there with anything for some reason they all ignore me.
<gnomefreak> daekdroom: RussellGee is right but for wine #winehq is most of time better faster and more informitive
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> hes gone
<Skiessi> is x broken at the moment?
<bobbo> Skiessi: yeah, theres a problem with libxfonts
<D_Eagle> i m facing serious problem in kubuntu, I can't shutdown my computer ! :(can any body help ?big problem while shutting down... i always hard shutdown my computer :(
<D_Eagle>  just blank screen appears and stays like that
<Skiessi> is your pc pre-2k one?
<Skiessi> when you're booting your pc, does it whine about acpi for a line?
<Skiessi> because I have that problem in my older pc
<D_Eagle> no no
<D_Eagle> its toshiba laptop
<lemonade> D_Eagle: it might be issue with usplash
<lemonade> check if /etc/usplash.conf has wrong resolutions set
<D_Eagle> hmm.. okay
<D_Eagle> the resolution is okay
<lemonade> ok
<Skiessi> does it show the progress bar and you see it finish, but it just doesn't shut down?
<D_Eagle> nothing but a blank screen appears and stays like that
<D_Eagle> but if i press ctrl+alt+backspace login window appears
<Xsss4hell> ﻿Ubuntu Hardy | Linux SGC-Atlantis 2.6.24-17-generic | FritzBoxWLAN Stick | Does not work. PLEASE HELP OUT!
<D_Eagle> and from there if i shutdown again, then i can see all those progressbars
<D_Eagle> but even after that.. the computer doesn't turn off
<daekdroom> Xsss4hell: Ubuntu Hardy support is at #ubuntu
<Xsss4hell> what is ubuntu+1?
<Skiessi> Intrepid Ibex
<daekdroom> Development version.
<Skiessi> 8.10
<Xsss4hell> ah
<Xsss4hell> kernel version?
<daekdroom> Er..
<bobbo> Xsss4hell: same as hardy at the moment
<Xsss4hell> ah
<bobbo> 2.6.24-17
<daekdroom> It's just a hardy with a few updates that break everything.
<Skiessi> yeah that's about it
<Xsss4hell> =) hah yes the common
<Xsss4hell> the usual
<alex_mayorga> would the separate /home partition be a "default" on Ibex?
<AtomicSpark> no. for we are not suse.
<AtomicSpark> :P
<Xsss4hell> it's a good idea, but still only a recommandation, so put it into the auto partition thingy.
<AtomicSpark> but i agree there should be more options for installing. like it shouldnt just be default, lvm (which takes you to another default only option), and custom.
<alex_mayorga> this maybe https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/install-overwrite
<alex_mayorga> ubiquity should be smart enough to realize it's a reinstall and try to preserve as much as possible
<alex_mayorga> pretty much as it tries to get docs and prefs from Windows install
<AtomicSpark> and fails D:
<alex_mayorga> it even copied my froggie user-icon from Windows successfully
<Xsss4hell> ^indeed
<AtomicSpark> so is there a list yet of what might be in ibex?
<AtomicSpark> we at least still need a 8.04.1.. so many little problems.
<AtomicSpark> im going back to offtopic. can't have two conversations about the same thing. ;)
<alex_mayorga> I proposed the blueprint for UDS
<alex_mayorga> is that OK/acceptable?
<alex_mayorga> probably this one is better or at leas includes a use case https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/home-partition-integration-with-installer
<alex_mayorga> !blueprint
<hotmonkeyluv> where can I d/l 8.10?
<hotmonkeyluv> as an iso
<hotmonkeyluv> (is it even possible)?
<Skiessi> you don't want to do that, probably
<Skiessi> omgomg is there a typo in the topic? :O
<RussellGee> hotmonkeyluv: there is no iso's
<RussellGee> not untill alpha 1 anyway
<RussellGee> plus its not a good idea anyway atm
<hotmonkeyluv> I know
<hotmonkeyluv> but I have a computer sitting around that uses scsi, and nothing I've tried (besides xp, but we all know how we feel about that) works.
<RussellGee> well if u must
<RussellGee> get hardy and replace hardy with intrepid in your source.list file
<RussellGee> then update
<hotmonkeyluv> but the problem with that is that I can't install ubuntu to my scsi machine
<hotmonkeyluv> so I can't do all that cool configing stuff
<bobbo> hotmonkeyluv: #ubuntu might be a better place to try to get help installing Hardy
<hotmonkeyluv> yeah, I suppose
<hotmonkeyluv> I just wanted to try to install the newest and shakiest stuff
<bobbo> hotmonkeyluv: heh, Intrepid is *really* shaky
<hotmonkeyluv> lol
<bobbo> as in nothing works :D
<hotmonkeyluv> hrm, well... that sucks
<bobbo> hehe, its fun if you like trying to fix things though
<hotmonkeyluv> yup, that's me
<mysterycool> Hmmm, so the next release is gonna be called Interpid?
<Hydrogen> thats what the topic says
<mysterycool> hmm, weird
<mysterycool> I mean, the latest releases' names were like -y
<mysterycool> like, hardy, gutsy, feisty etc... =]
<Laser87> intrepid
<Laser87> all adjectives - noone cares bout -y
<BunnyRevolution> interesting observation
<RussellGee> anyone know at what time the syncs happen at ?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-27
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and will surely break your system if you use it | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Happy bug hunting
<hallowname> anyone know if karmic's kubuntu will be starring firefox? or just K apps?
<hallowname> i mean the regular cd version. its sorely missed by kubuntu users. great work on jaunty btw. flawless. ;]
<AlienX_> is there a good repo of nightly builds for pidgin by chance?
<ikonia> AlienX_: no
<AlienX_> ikonia: sad. It'd be nice to have gtalk working again in pidgin :-\
<mrwes> wow...that didn't take long to make the switch over
<wlodi> Hi lads. Do you know if there is a solution for video freezing in jaunty?
<ikonia> wlodi: jaunty support is now in #ubuntu
<wlodi> ikonia: sorry, whats this channel for?
<ikonia> wlodi: /topic will give you a hint ;)
<wlodi> ikonia: now its perfectly clear:) thx
<ikonia> wlodi: not a problem
<ienorand> Is there any way to actually test Karmic atm? Doesn't the lives start to pop up after the 30th?
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> empty repos, and a base tool chain from what I've read
<ienorand> nice.
<ienorand> so I can't easily start broking for a while then... When does the daily's normally start?, is it in confunction with alpha 1 or toolchain upload?
<ikonia> be a while yet
<calc> ienorand: probably won't be much before alpha 1
<kklimonda> first alpha's release is planned for 14th may..
<calc> karmic is still frozen at the moment so really not much to test
<ienorand> fair enuf, I should maybe stay off the crack a while now when jaunty is running reasonably well, after a niceo trip through alpha...
<calc> i'm hoping to get OOo 3.1.0~rc2 uploaded later this week if karmic opens by then
<BUGabundo> omg we are back to +1 !
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: indeed :)
<mefisto__> I want to try pulseaudio and was looking at this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio but it seems it might be outdated for jaunty. will the info on that page work for jaunty? or is there a jaunty-specific howto anyone knows of?
 * BUGabundo sends out kiss and [[]]
<BUGabundo> guess I'll need to distupgrade to KK
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i've just restarted xchat and got a nice surprise :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sure ;)
<BUGabundo> who is using it already?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: there is nothing to use
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've create pbuilder chroot so far ;)
<kklimonda> ikonia: there is a new gcc
<kklimonda> and binutils! ;)
<ikonia> kklimonda: but what do you use it with ?
<kklimonda> ikonia: gcc or chroot in general?
<mefisto__> oh is this channel now for 9.10? has jaunty been officially released?
<kklimonda> mefisto__: ;D
<BUGabundo> mefisto__: Yes
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you check if UM -d will upgrade to it?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> other wise, I'll have to do what I always tell users not to: sed sources and dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it is way to early - i don't even upgrade a vm i've prepared just for it ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: at this point it will be like running jj with proposed
<maxb> karmic hasn't shown up in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development, hence update-manager not offering it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i don't think that they have even updated toolchain completely.
<maxb> Just have a look at the karmic-changes ML archives - barely any packages have been uploaded so far
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: please, tell me you are doing it in VM ;}
<BUGabundo> maxb: I saw a bunch of them on the archive
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: do you think I'm that crazy?
<BUGabundo> I ran it bare metal!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> I've been doing it since 6.10 beta
<maxb> Well, define a bunch. a non-trivial number, yes, but nothing other than utter core or toolchain stuff
<BUGabundo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<maxb> Sources that have been uploaded to karmic so far: base-files binutils cdbs debhelper debootstrap ecj flex gcc-4.3 gcc-4.4 gcc-defaults gcj-4.4 gjdoc java-common lpia-wrapper
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you said few days ago that karmic is switching to swap files. Do you have some links to discussion or something I could check?
<BUGabundo> so I won't even notice it eheh
<maxb> So, only 14 source packages, and none that are likely to bring significant behaviour changes to the vast majority of people
<ikonia> switching to swap files ?
<BUGabundo> the prob will be, that ill have to run both pockets
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well - gcc -v returns 4.4 ;)
<BUGabundo> and that will eventually cause me trouble
<BUGabundo> as usually
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: devel-discuss ML I think
<BUGabundo> let me get my email archive and tell you the subject and ML
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and does it mean that we could expect hibernation to work without swap partition in karmir or karmic+1? ;)
<kklimonda> (not that hibernation works at all with my nvidia but I'm still interested)
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: works for me
<BUGabundo> with closed driver
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: last time I've tried it didn't resume from hibernation..
<kklimonda> but it was some time ago
<BUGabundo> with open driver X fails, know bug, thought fixed
<kklimonda> i'll check it right now :)
<BUGabundo> with NV it even fails to boot
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sorry, can't file the email
<BUGabundo> maybe just ask to cjcolin ?
<BUGabundo> I think it was an email from hime
<BUGabundo> *him
 * kklimonda_ writes memo to himself: "hibernation doesn't work without a swap partition, you idiot. Don't forget that."
<kklimonda_> but it still shouldn't lock up my computer..
<ienorand> Anyone knows if there are there any plans to update gnumeric in Karmic? looking at lp it seems not to have a lot of activity goin on...
<kklimonda> ienorand: what version is in debian unstable?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: aaahaha
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: file a bug???
<BUGabundo> here $ ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager
<kklimonda> ya, it shouldn't give me an option to hibernate at all
<ienorand> kklimonda: Ah, yea, 1.9.6 is in sid... so guessing this will be the one in Karmic?
<kklimonda> ienorand: it will have to be upgraded manually as there are some ubuntu-specific changes.
<kklimonda> ienorand: you will have to request merge
<ienorand> kklimonda: ok, well first I'm going to test it and see if it rides reasonably stable.
<kklimonda> ienorand: also you should check what changes were made in ubuntu and if they still apply to newer version.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: maybe put it on your PPA to test, and then help with debdiff
<ienorand> Heh, I don't even have a ppa yet :) , and I'm not sure how much I'll be able to dig down an mess with things, but I'll see what I can do.
<kklimonda> ienorand: you will have to apply changes that were made in ubuntu1 release.
<kklimonda> a patch from ubuntu2 should be already in debian package.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I guess you are a great candidate for the next #classroom session then
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Looking up the schedule...
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Ah, that's a good suggestion, I'll see if I can make that session, 6 in the morning, ah, shouldn't be too bad...
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> ienorand: 6AM isn't that bad - One session I was really interested in was at 2AM ;)
<ienorand> One goog thing about irc, no one sees if you look lie a zombie :D
<kklimonda> i was even able to ask few questions.. but the following day was a horror ;)
<ienorand> kklimonda: Heh, that's not that late :P
<kklimonda> ienorand: sure - it lasted until 3AM
<kklimonda> ienorand: and I had to wake up at 7 ;)
<ienorand> If you just take a brisk run around  ~4pm you can manage to become completely nocturnal :-|
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: 2am is not bad. at weekend s I'm up at that time
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it was a thursday if I remember correctly ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> this went quiet!
 * ienorand is messing with debian repos
<FFForever> is the repo open?
<kklimonda> FFForever: yes - but there are almost no changes so far
<FFForever> ahhh
<FFForever> anyone know how i can get my internal mic working?
<kklimonda> FFForever: only new gcc and binutils was uploaded so far
<ikonia> blindly hitting repos, it is a mistake opening this channel
<ikonia> FFForever: support is in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ikonia: hehe
<kklimonda> FFForever: it isn't really topic for this channel - support is on #ubuntu
<FFForever> ikonia, =( ubuntu is overan but idiots who cant/won't help me =(
<FFForever> ive tried 8 times in there 2day...
<BUGabundo> FFForever: its usual! :(
<kklimonda> FFForever: try ubuntuforums.org
<BUGabundo> but still lots of ppl eager to help, there
<ikonia> FFForever: no more/less than idiots blindly asking about KK repos
<kklimonda> FFForever:  there might be a better chance of someone noticing your question there.
<FFForever> kklimonda, true but after no resonances after asking 8 times gets old...
<kklimonda> I think that ubottu should get a !repo flag ;)
<ikonia> FFForever: I can't see you asking once in the logs in #ubuntu
<kklimonda> FFForever: fast answer is that you should check your mixer and set input sources to ``Internal Mic''
<kklimonda> FFForever:  but I don't remember if that is enough to fix it.
<BUGabundo> FFForever: also try alsamixer and try to mute/unmute the mic
<BUGabundo> also what apps are you using to test it?
<BUGabundo> and increase BOOST/Gain
<FFForever> audacity and sound recorder i am trying
<FFForever> and skype...
<BUGabundo> forget skype
<BUGabundo> known bug, won't work, for most users
<FFForever> ahhh but i need it for cs:s lol
<FFForever> external mic is said to work but not the internal one
<FFForever> the sound dude in here during the alpha said it had to do with the kernel and he would fix it but he never did =\
<maxb> 23:33 < FFForever> is the repo open?
<maxb> 23:34 < kklimonda> FFForever: yes - but there are almost no changes so far
<maxb> It's not really open - 23:33 < FFForever> is the repo open?
<maxb> 23:34 < kklimonda> FFForever: yes - but there are almost no changes so far
<maxb> oops
<maxb> It's not really open - it's still frozen
<BUGabundo> maxb: bad boy
<maxb> Second time I was *trying* to paste: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<FFForever> maxb, ahh so when does it thaw-out?
<BUGabundo> FFForever: you mean dtchen? he is not even here! guess still stuck on #ubuntu until he re-login
<FFForever> yeah dtchen :D
<BUGabundo> FFForever: and NO, he did not yet SRU his fixeds
<FFForever> SRU?
<maxb> I assume it gets thawed when the core-devs working on the toolchain uploads say its ready
<FFForever> ahhh
<ienorand> FFForever: Does switching analog/digital inputs (deep down in the misty alsa mountatin...) give you anything?
<BUGabundo>  !sru | FFForever
<BUGabundo> is the bot still on holiday?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-28
 * ienorand : "Go craazy!" *starts knocking peoples hats off.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: calm down!
<crdlb> the bot probably got disconnected while the channel was +i
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> can some OP bring it back?
<BUGabundo> ikonia: ??
<crdlb> it'll disconnect again eventually :)
<BUGabundo> eventually
<LordKow> karmic repos up?
<kklimonda> "every time you ask about karmic repos God kills a kitten" ;)
<BUGabundo> heheeeehhehehehehhhehehehehehhee
<LordKow> kklimonda: maybe that was my intention ;)
 * BUGabundo laughts hard at #releaseparty #joke
<LordKow> well time to update my ubuntu vbox devel image
<LordKow> little sed magic and booya
<BUGabundo> LordKow: yeah me too
 * BUGabundo should stop refreshing bugmail folder: new count: 81
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you should just unsubscribe yourself from few bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> like NM* bugmail? 2299 unread email woot
<BUGabundo> gwibber bugmail? lol
<dust> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<dust> what is his
<melik> so guys anyone know anything about the new color schemes for the karmic themes?
<melik> im pretty glad we
<melik> are leaving orange/brown
<crdlb> dust: unless you're using karmic, you want #ubuntu :)
<Xcell> I know this is off topic...but maybe someone here knows:  Is it possible to get all of 7.10 repros on disc sent to me?..if so how and who do i contact...thanks.
<melik> didnt 7.10 lose support
<Xcell> Yes.. thats why i would like the whole thing on disc
<Xcell> Ill do some checking around...thanks.
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Teisei> Guud mawrning
 * Hew is ready for Karmic
<BUGabundo> Hew: eheh
<hifi> got ready for karmic just a few hours ago :)
<Hew> good to be back! :-)
<BUGabundo> Hew: running a VM already?
<BUGabundo> yeah tell me about it
<BUGabundo> those were a few crazy days
<Hew> BUGabundo: nah not yet, first step is joining this channel!
<Hew> although I guess I've been ready for Karmic since the announcement in Jaunty cycle
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Hew> I started with alpha 1 for Jaunty, but perhaps I should grab a daily for Karmic.
<Hew> Although with the bandwidth limits in Australia, I'll have to wait at least until 1 May.
<BUGabundo> Hew: i started jaunty 2 weeks after ibex
<Hew> nice BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> i was planing to start with KK this week
<Hew> sounds good
<BUGabundo> my only prob is that until we have all packages for KK, i'll have to run with both archives
<Teisei> Yeah BUGabundo, nice job
<BUGabundo> and thats a mess and source of probs
<BUGabundo> maybe ill just use portableubntu to test it for now
<BUGabundo> those guys did a great job with it
<BUGabundo> it will allow so many wind users to use Linux
<DanaG> I think I'll switch to Karmic once I find tangible benefits in the repos.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: thats going to take long
<Hew> I'll switch by at least alpha 1
<Hew> well, as long as it doesn't break my system, which I think Intrepid A1 did.
<Hew> When do new Debian packages get synced?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> afair they run it two or 3 times
<BUGabundo> Hew: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-April/000564.html
<BUGabundo> theres your anwser
<joaopinto> good morning
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, :P
<BUGabundo> ohh another end of the month release. KK should come out at 29
<BUGabundo> ohh jj was so nice to be close to mid month
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: bom dia
<joaopinto> hum, is just me or apt-listchanges is broken on jaunty ?
<BUGabundo> worked for me all the time during devel
<joaopinto> oh wait, user error
<joaopinto> It requires a local package :\
<BUGabundo> lol
<joaopinto> I wanted to see the changelog from a installed package
<BUGabundo> humm joaopinto are u trying to see the changelog of a certain package?
<BUGabundo> that doesnt work
<joaopinto> yes, but an installed package, not a .deb one
<BUGabundo> at least acording to maco
<joaopinto> bah :\
<BUGabundo> i can only make it work for downloading updates
<joaopinto> te changelog should be kept somewhere
<BUGabundo> it is
<BUGabundo> share/APP/changes
<BUGabundo> or something around that
<BUGabundo> just no easy way to see then, other to navigate tehre, untar, read
<joaopinto> actually I wanted to see before installing
<_unknown> hello
<BUGabundo> maybe someone should write an app to do that or patch listchanges to accept a package parameter
<joaopinto> so I could decide wether I want to install it or not
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> list changes does that
<BUGabundo> just reconfigure it, and enable the Question choice
<BUGabundo> _unknown: hi
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: then u can abort, before installing
<joaopinto> well, i'll just install it and check the changes file
<BUGabundo> or u can use synaptic to see what changd
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, synaptic only works for official repository packages :P
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: i just get them sent to me by pager and local mail, so i read then at the end of the day, with mutt
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: no. i can read changes from other repos
<_unknown> guys, after I made yesterday updates, I can't run my ubuntu. I'm getting an error imediatelly after grub starts. error is something like unable to mount VFS (don't remember exactly) is it possible to fix it somehow without reinstall ?
<joaopinto> you have too much free time :P
<BUGabundo> like dropbox, medibutnu, google
<joaopinto> _unknown, you upgraded to karmic already ?
<BUGabundo> _unknown: ubuntu support is on #ubuntu channel, not here
<BUGabundo> _unknown: this channel is for Karmic Koala 9.10 developement
<_unknown> BUGabundo: I had all the time 9.04, I ment i made sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<_unknown> i've tried also to run ubuntu in "safe mode", but also experiencing the same error at the beginning with kernel panic
<BUGabundo> _unknown: are you running jaunty or koala?
<_unknown> BUGabundo: ups, sorry mate, its jaunty.. thanks
<BUGabundo> _unknown: np!
<BUGabundo> hey silner
<BUGabundo> what brings you up here ?
<silner> I saw your post and to be honest I never new there was such a channel here so I was curious.
<silner> What is the significance of the +1?
<silner> Oh I see
<BUGabundo> its the devolopemnte channel
<silner> Should have read first :)
<BUGabundo> so now its for karmic koala
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, are you goind to UDS ?
<silner> That's a good idea. I may try Karmic in a VM later
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: no. no ¤¤
<joaopinto> can't you apply for Canonical's sponsorship ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: to expensive to stay in Barc for 5 days
<BUGabundo> too late now
<joaopinto> ah :\
<BUGabundo> and even if i would, who would vouch for me? what have i done to deserve that?
<BUGabundo> UDS is mostly meant for Devs, and i usually dont do code
<BUGabundo> !info skype
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, you have a misconception thar contributing is about code, you are a massive contributor in several areas, spcieally with bugs triaging
<BUGabundo> duh the bot is not here
<silner> I really think Handbrake should be in Karmic.
<joaopinto> I believe there is someone going to work on it
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: sorry about that... keyb stop working! mal connected, had to reboot
<BUGabundo> Danilo1: hi
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: as i was trying to say, UDS is meant for ideas and code review..
<Danilo1> hello BUGabundo!
<BUGabundo> sure i could help and discuss ideas, but that would go far, as in getting me a sponsership!
<BUGabundo> i'm sure many other new devs deserve to be there much more then i do.
<BUGabundo> maybe next time i'll apply and see
<BUGabundo> ola m_tadeu
<mib_e6w271> is karmic gonna have the new gdm?
<mib_e6w271> the face browser?
<kklimonda> maybe
<mib_e6w271> which kernel karmic is using currently?
<mib_e6w271> version?
<kklimonda> the same jaunty is
<mib_e6w271> oh i am guessing it will change soon to the 2.6.30 version right after that debian sync?
<kklimonda> probably
<mariuz> well i use rc3 and seems to be fine
<BUGabundo> mariuz: rc3 ?
<mariuz> 2.6.30 rc3
<BUGabundo> ah kernel
<BUGabundo> afflux: hey
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: root@lilith:/# lsb_release -d
<kklimonda> Description:	Ubuntu karmic (development branch)
<kklimonda>  ;)
<kklimonda> it looks soooo nice ;}
 * BUGabundo uname -a : wind XP.... :(
<mariuz> you have to take care nvidia issues of http://mapopa.blogspot.com/2009/04/linux-2.html
<eagles0513875> ot but i love the name of the next release
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: a friend of mine opened a vote for karmic +1
<afflux> hi BUGabundo
<eagles0513875> hahaha add me to that vote
<kklimonda> mariuz: there is still enough time.
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: ot but i think the name of the channel should reflect the release like karmic+1 back in the day jaunty+1
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: naaa
<BUGabundo> to hard to find
<eagles0513875> lol not really
<afflux> eagles0513875: you mean the channelname? I'd have to modify my auto-join list every half a year!
<eagles0513875> lol afflux
<eagles0513875> ya channel name
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: cant find the vote, sorry
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: hows karmic looking granted it will break ones system
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: still havent touched it
<BUGabundo> lack of time
 * BUGabundo wonders if there was a massive lost of connections to #ubuntu... so many users joining now
<eagles0513875> i would be willing to try it on a vm
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: there was a  nasty net split bout 4 hrs or so ago
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: found it! "@afigueiras: Espero que a próxima versão do Ubuntu, depois do "Karmic Koala", tenha o nome de código "Leaping Lemur"."
<kklimonda>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<kklimonda> hmm..
<eagles0513875> lwho me
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: yo hablo poquito espanol
 * BUGabundo hands an eraser to kklimonda 
 * kklimonda erases a big smile from BUGabundo's face..
<BUGabundo> :|
<kklimonda> :P
<BUGabundo> hey calc_
<BUGabundo> 170 users? we are rolling ht baby
<Trewas> it helps that this time they did not kick everyone out from the channel :)
<BUGabundo> maco: welcome
<BUGabundo> Trewas: what channel?
<Trewas> BUGabundo: from this one
<Trewas> usually they have emptied #ubuntu+1 when the new version is released
<charlie-tca> Trewas: they did, for a couple of days
<charlie-tca> It just opened up again today
<Trewas> well, it was invite-only for a while, but I have not rejoined here because I never went away
<BUGabundo> Trewas: they did! it opened again yesterday
<Trewas> hrm, maybe irssi did some automagic stuff then because I did nothing manually and I think this channel's window was alive (if not very active) all the time :)
<BUGabundo> Trewas: does that did not reconected stayed in here
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I can't believe you aren't in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat to ask Mark questions?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: i wish i could
<BUGabundo> but theres work to be done
<BUGabundo> cant follow yet another HUGE traffic stream
<charlie-tca> Sorry :(
<BUGabundo> let me just check it
<charlie-tca> I have to kind of ignore most of the -chat stuff, myself
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> and now we partieeeeeeeeeee
 * BUGabundo and now we are back to classroom
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: now i'm hooked! its all your fault!
<charlie-tca> sorry, I meant to do that
<BUGabundo> i know! thats what makes it wors ;9
<MaWaLe> à une console au moins?
<BUGabundo> !FR | MaWaLe
<BUGabundo> !fr | MaWaLe
 * BUGabundo kicks himself for the lack of bot
<MaWaLe> hi BUGabundo
<MaWaLe> BUGabundo: you want to know if i speak french :)
<BUGabundo> no
<MaWaLe> so ...
<BUGabundo> i was just trying to redirect you to ubuntu-fr for local support
<BUGabundo> yay ubottu is back
<MaWaLe> and who's asking for support in fr
<DanaG> nice: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24293429/Brasero-5.png
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/347637
<MaWaLe> BUGabundo: who's asking for support in fr?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347637 in brasero "multiple "Create Cover" buttons" [Low,Fix committed]
<charlie-tca> MaWaLe: what language was that?
<MaWaLe> charlie-tca: which language? fr? it's Fench
<charlie-tca> <MaWaLe> à une console au moins?
<charlie-tca> That ^ ^
<MaWaLe> ah sorry : it's french : a mistake
<MaWaLe> charlie-tca: a windows mistake
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<MaWaLe> charlie-tca: sorry :(
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> We just try to find support in the language used
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<charlie-tca> Awful quiet in here. without parts/joins, there would be almost nothing.
<BUGabundo> yeah noticed
<ienorand> evening
<BUGabundo> ienorand: hi
<DanaG> ugh... snd-ice1724 makes pulseaudio 0.9.15 segfault.
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> yay
<DanaG> Specific card is M-Audio Delta AP192.
<DanaG> Not my system -- I'm eSATA booted on a different system.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and pavucontrol offers digital surround for the onboard audio chip... which may actually imply dolby digital encoding?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-29
<DanaG> oh yeah, both Wine and SDL also give me horriby wedge-prone keyboard.
<DanaG> That is, I press a key, and it gets logically "wedged".
 * maxb installs a new ubuntu from scratch for the first time in ages, and is suddenly reminded of all the little customizations
<maxb> like, say, installing vim :-)
<ienorand> vim is 27mb, h.a.b?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f4b0eba91
<DanaG> interesting stuff in PA.
<DanaG> heh, "(null) Sound Card"
<DanaG> Ooooh: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=518384
<ubottu> Debian bug 518384 in libasound2-plugins "libasound2-plugins: please include my a52 setup for pulseaudio in examples/" [Wishlist,Closed]
<MTecknology> What is 10.04 going to be called? :P
<Tefad> topic?
<DanaG> I haven't decided when I'm going to go to Karmic.
<Chr|s> DanaG: well I wouldn't do it anytime soon
<Tefad> *foom*
<Baatti> WAHOO!!!!!!!!!! JAUNTY JACKALOPE IS PIIIIIIIIIIMP!
<ziroday> Hi, there wouldn't be any karmic iso's lying around would there?
<bazhang> heh
<rski> ziroday: not untill beta1
<ziroday> rski: right, thanks!
<hifi> ziroday: dist-upgrade from jaunty
<ziroday> hifi: that is what I was planning on doing :)
<mib_h8cyem> could anyone here point me to network-manager irc room?
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<kklimonda> for Jaunty support check #ubuntu channel
<kklimonda> maybe your card isn't supported by fglrx anymore?
<bSON> hi
<bSON> is it possible to use dri2 with r300 chips in jaunty?
<Pici> bSON: This is the Karmic discussion channel, Jaunty support is in #ubuntu
<bSON> oh right forgot jaunty is already released :D sorry
<sebsebseb> hi
<ienorand> ho
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Hia, welcome to the void....
<BUGabundo> eheh ienorand
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-30
<DanaG> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance   in six minutes. "
<BUGabundo> it should be commign up soon
<ienorand> Trying here instead: Hmm, I'm a bit confounded regarding packages/sauce here... if I download from [1] unpack and patch... what is the next step? There aint no configure or makefile... is it already a deb? How to shove it together in that case?
<ienorand> [1] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gnome-app-install/0.5.24-0ubuntu1.1
<BUGabundo> ienorand: its sleep time!
<ienorand> BUGabundo: true...
<maxb> ienorand: Deb source packages, slightly unusually consist of (usually) 3 files. The .dsc is the key one.
<maxb> There's a tool called dget which will download all of the files given just the URL to the .dsc
<maxb> Unpacking is done with "dpkg-source -x file.dsc" (although dget will launch that automatically unless you tell it not to)
<maxb> Building a debian package is performed with dpkg-buildpackage - you run this having cd-ed into the unpacked directory
<maxb> Slightly surprisingly the first time you do it, the resulting built packages go into ../
<maxb> dpkg-buildpackage flags of particular interest are:
<maxb>  -uc -us to skip trying to gpg-sign the results
<maxb>  -b to just build a binary package
<maxb>  -S to just build a source package
<maxb> debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage which can do some extra useful things
<ienorand> maxb: thanks, *goes into to the great terminal world to try his new-found knowledge...
<BUGabundo> Bug 354563 is fixed in proposed YAY
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Problem is, it hasn't hit the proposed-repo yet...
<ienorand> It's a well-needed fix.
<clearscreen> Is this now the karmic channel?
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: yes
<Pici> Abandon all hope ye who upgrade to Karmic
<clearscreen> I know stuff is supposed to break.. but is the following bug known? firefox 3.0.10-nobinonly on the karmic repositories returns with "bus error", gdb reports that /usr/bin/firefox is not in valid executable format
<clearscreen> if it isn't; where do I report it? launchpad?
<ienorand> ...from what it seems, the "new theme" will be postponed to Karmic+1, *sigh
<wgrant> ienorand: Where did you see this?
<wgrant> clearscreen: You do not report bugs about karmic unless you really know what you're doing.
<wgrant> clearscreen: And if you are asking, you don't.
<clearscreen> wgrant: heh, alright
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: #ubuntu-mozillateam or ML
<ienorand> wgrant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2009-April/010060.html
<BUGabundo> ienorand: thanks
<BUGabundo> that's bad news! :(
<ienorand> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2009-April/thread.html three last posts, it's taken from an irc question session with M. Shuttleworth
<wgrant> ienorand: Interesting. They promised a new one for Hardy, and Intrepid, and Jaunty, and Karmic, and now Karmic+1...
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> let the "brown menace" continue
<ienorand> Almost seems like the 'community' /unofficial art teams has to make the push, if anything is to happen...
<ienorand> Like how Ryan puts it: "[they should] STFU and stop promising a new look."
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Yay! Just built the new gnome-app-install, and search issue is gone, glad to see that one sorted, since it's a potential newb-slasher.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: please state that on the bug, so it gets into -updates
<ienorand> BUGabundo: already did :)
<alex_mayorga> would Karmic break my system more than Jaunty?
<Pici> ahaha. Yes.
<Pici> alex_mayorga: Wait a bit if you want to be on the bleeding edge, Alpha 1 isn't even out yet.
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows if Intel Corporation 82830 CGC is broken on Jaunty?
<Pici> alex_mayorga: Ask in #ubuntu. +1 is for Karmic only at this point.
<shadeslayer> is there a feature list available for karmic?
<crdlb> yes, but it's completely empty :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<crdlb> unless you consider not catching your computer on fire a feature, and I'm not even sure about that one
<shadeslayer> crdlb: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1831 outlines some of the features
<crdlb> none of those are features yet :)
<shadeslayer> crdlb: probable features :P
<shadeslayer> new splash images,faster boot times,etc
<genii> Not causing fires seems like a worthwhile goal.
<billybigrigger> don't know how you can reduce boot times any more
<billybigrigger> 15s is pretty quick :P
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: 15 sec :O ,im getting 25
<billybigrigger> maybe booting from a SSD might give you a few more seconds
 * billybigrigger goes to check his bootchart
<billybigrigger> i remember when i was running alpha 4-6 i was getting 15-16s
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: ah...SSD i have a 5400 RPM drive,maybe thats why
<billybigrigger> i've added alot of junk to my system, apache,mysql,php, and a mailserver
<billybigrigger> 7200 here
<shadeslayer> yeah thats why
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/bootchart1.png
<billybigrigger> and bootchart2.png
<billybigrigger> look at the differences
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: whoa...10 sec difference
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> i might have had my SATA disk in there, im pretty sure this PATA disk i have for a root disk is pretty old and slow
<shadeslayer> the second is ext 3?
<billybigrigger> oh and i might have had ext4 there
<billybigrigger> nope both r ext3
<shadeslayer> ah,so if you convert to ext 4 youll be getting 10 sec of boot time :O
<billybigrigger> i think ext4 claims to boot faster iirc
<shadeslayer> yep it actually does boot faster
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: http://blog.laptopmag.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix-qa-with-canonical
<shadeslayer> far-fetched
<billybigrigger> What’s the boot time like?
<billybigrigger> It’s about 5 to 10 seconds.
<billybigrigger> lol
<billybigrigger> ya right anyone have a a netbook to corfirm this statement?
<coder_> my system has no sound
<coder_> Could you help me?
<joaopinto> coder_, unless you are using karmic, please ask on #ubuntu
<coder_> get it
<dns53> why is this channel open anyway, they normally block access to it till the alphas
<joaopinto> dns53, karmic is already available.... for development
<dns53> wow is it
<ripps> I don't bother with development version until about alpha 3, that's when all the new features start coming in
<ripps> and with that, you probably won't hear from for until then.
<coder_> i am back, my ubuntu still has no sound. When i start my system,i get a warning/error " pulse audio  ... pre-user session".
<coder_> and there is  a strange thing, i can hear the sound at the login window
<bazhang> #ubuntu for jaunty help coder_
<coder_> get it ,
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> lol karmic koala
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<charlie-tca> Good Morning
<BUGabundo> hi charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> how did xubuntu class go?
<charlie-tca> Monday's was great! Now I have one at 1800 UTC today, too
<BUGabundo> i know
<BUGabundo> i saw the schedule
<tux11> how far out is 9.10?
<calc> tux11: 9.10
<calc> tux11: 2009 Oct
<ienorand> tux11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule no alpha yet
<ienorand> tux11: no livecds yet
<tux11> ok
<tux11> running 9.04 stable
<calc> there isn't much to put on a livecd yet
<tux11> any talk of ubuntu becoming a rolling relase?
<calc> it only opened for commits 2 days ago
<calc> tux11: no
<calc> that almost certainly won't happen
<tux11> well i went from beta to stable via the command line
<calc> rolling release roughly means any given snapshot of the archive is 'stable' which would require way too much effort to be doable
<calc> at least for level of 'stable' that ubuntu strives for
<calc> tux11: you can generally upgrade between different versions of ubuntu as long as you upgrade along the way but that is something very different from a 'rolling release'
<tux11> ok
<tux11> i sit fair to say ubuntu wants to"trump" windows very soon?
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<calc> perhaps eventually though i doubt it will happen very soon
<calc> windows still has ~ 90% market share i think
<tux11> ok
<alphaaquilae> hello, when i try to establish a vpn connexion , i have this faillure mesg : resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<tux11> hmmm
<tux11> any reason why open box now fails?
<tux11> any one using open box?
<gravityreloaded> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<gravityreloaded> Are we still discussing jaunty here?
<gravityreloaded> I would like to install a VJing software. Can anyone help me locate a good program? Something like Resolume?
<gravityreloaded> I tried freemix but useless
<charlie-tca> I would try #ubuntu for help, this channel is for karmic now
<omegamormegil> When should new versions of the kernel be available in the Karmic repository?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Just opened two days ago.
<BUGabundo> boa noite
<charlie-tca> Is that good night? or good evening?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: Portuguese for "good night"
<charlie-tca> Good night, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> found it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: found what?
<charlie-tca> "boa noite"
<BUGabundo> eheh
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-01
<BUGabundo> humm too quiet here
<BUGabundo> miss all the great talks I had here....
<unixdawg> ?
<BUGabundo> $ cd ~; $ sync; sudo pm-suspend
<genii> Does nyone remember offhand the page which has suggested name pairings for future releases? I am wanting to suggest "L" names for 10.04
<_CommandeR_> nope sorry
<nhandler> genii: Do you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames ?
<genii> nhandler: Yes, thanks a lot :)
<DanaG> grr, damned Evince goes fullscreen when I try to pause my music.
<DanaG> Grr, damned nvidia is giving me black windows when I have too many windows open.
<DanaG> I thought they fixed that bug LAST YEAR.
<kindofabuzz> any pre alphas yet? =)
<AkraPhobik> hello i was wondering if i could get some info her about compiling a custom linux-restricted-modules fro kernel 2.6.30rc3
<AkraPhobik> hello i was wondering if i could get some info her about compiling a custom linux-restricted-modules for kernel 2.6.30rc3
<AkraPhobik> hello.
<rski> hekko
<AkraPhobik> i have a question my friend
<AkraPhobik> do you by chance know anything about custom kernels?
<rski> dosen't sound related to this channel
<rski> but go on it might be
<gnomefreak> AkraPhobik: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please as i am sure it has nothing to do with Karmic. custom kernels are not supported by ubuntu
<AkraPhobik> ok i just thought devel kernel and dev release might mix. sorry guys.
<genady12_> I got leadtek usb IR device and I cant make it work, can someone help me?
<rski> #ubuntu
<joejc> whats the notification system called?
<gnomefreak> oem-notify maybe?
<Pici> joejc: notify-osd, but this channel is for Karmic.  Jaunty support in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> close
<joejc> I was in #ubuntu they didnt answer so I figured I come here and ask the people that have been answering it for 6months
<alex_mayorga> joejc: very clever :)
<gnomefreak> joejc: they will answer you if they know it may take time seeing as there are alot of people in there
<alex_mayorga> so what's there to talk about the koala right now?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: nothing much its same as juanty at this time
<alex_mayorga> from an end user perspective
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: that is end user.
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: toolchain is pretty much all that has changed
<joejc> u guys know anything about apt-pinning?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: i suggest subscribing to the karmic-changes mailing list
<alex_mayorga> would karmic play nicely with intel i810 cards?
<gnomefreak> joejc: !pinning  next see #ubuntu for anything else
<joejc> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: at this time yes since it is the same
<joejc> thanks a bunch
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak: well my video went completely berserk on 9.04, that's why I ask
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: that normally happens with upgrade to X
<gnomefreak> we are a ways from new version of X for karmic
<alex_mayorga> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zds> Have a lot of people encountered problems with 9.04?
<charlie-tca> no
<rski> yes
<rski> mainly with intel driver
<charlie-tca> No more than in 8.10 with intel, is it?
<bazhang> offtopic here though :)
<rski> it's more
<rski> but it's fixable
<alex_mayorga> rski, I'd love to get a fix
<alex_mayorga> I'm being bitten by Bug #213171 I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213171
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: rski join #ubuntu for support for anything other than 9.10
<alex_mayorga> rski, I've put as much info, would you mind joining me on #ubuntu or a /msg?
<wd4lko> no usplash, dmesg :usplash[850] general protection ip:b7f10d3b sp:bfc90bd8 error:0 in libusplash.so.0
<wd4lko> what can i do to fix it ?
<Pici> wd4lko: On Karmic?
<wd4lko> yea
<wd4lko> yes
<Pici> You could put in nosplash for now until its fixed.  Anyway, I thought that we might be moving to plymouth in place of usplash for this release.
<wd4lko> yes i read about that, hope so
<wd4lko> thanks for the info
<DanaG> grr, damned nvidia is giving me black windows!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you are lucky
<BUGabundo> I'm getting a call trace
<DanaG> I'm using a PPA with the 185.something betas.  =þ
<DanaG> "Enabled CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y for all x86en"
<DanaG> x86en?  heh, funny way of doing plural.
<DanaG> Funny in that "x86" is not simply a word.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/370481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370481 in linux "Call Trace because of IRQ #17" [Undecided,New]
<sagredo> who's running 9.10
<sagredo> :x
<BUGabundo> sagredo: not yet, will soon
 * maxb raises hand
<maxb> though it's a bit of an ambiguous shifting label with the buildds running so far behind
<DanaG> "The panel won't allow adding additional icons or application launchers to encourage use of the overlay mode and standardize the look. Widgets and application launchers can be placed on the optional sidebar."
<DanaG> http://live.gnome.org/Boston2008/GUIHackfest/WindowManagementAndMore
<DanaG> Wow, that's really evil.
<DanaG> Won't allow customization.... what the $insert_word_here?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: really?
<BUGabundo> UM bug all over again?
<BUGabundo> is this becoming MORE and MORE restrictive?
<ondisk> no window list? o_O
<BUGabundo> ahhh how I love netsplits
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> That panel setup is at least a little bit more sane.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> BUGabundo: yay, update icon.
<DanaG> Another updater thingy: gpk-update-icon.
<DanaG> packagekit-gnome
<BUGabundo> DanaG: wiki appcenter spec
<DanaG> skype is bad, in my opinion.  They refuse to fix their alsa usage to work with pulseaudio.
<BUGabundo> heheh
<DanaG> you see screenshot.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, mis-typed.
<DanaG> anyway, I have to go off to lunch, or something.
<Aison> evening
<Aison> akonadi is not working? have got some problems ..
<BUGabundo> Aison: support can be found on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> this # is for Karmic development
<BUGabundo> Aison: you can also try #kubuntu or #kubuntu-devel
<Aison> kk
<mphill> its like 87% now
<mphill> linux passed 1%
<BUGabundo> mphill: ah??
<mphill> oh
<BUGabundo> wrong channel?
<ienorand> mphill: site? (presuming os-stats?)
<mphill> i was scrolled way up and typing
<mphill> i was responding to something really old
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<mphill> i use a console client :\
<BUGabundo> mphill: *how* old ?
<mphill> not sure, it was way up in the buffer
<BUGabundo> no dates/time ?
<BUGabundo> what lousy client
<mphill> ienorand: yes
<mphill> BUGabundo: just time, but it tells me when days change.  its irssi
 * ienorand wishes he _could_ use anything else than mibbit...
<mphill> ienorand: why do you have to use mibbit?
<ienorand> mphill: great firewall of uni
<mphill> ienorand: can you ssh out?
<ienorand> mphill: probably not....
<BUGabundo> ienorand: controled network?
<mphill> try
<mphill> ienorand: try to run this command ssh mphill@mphill.homeunix.org -p 2222
<BUGabundo> mphill: set you home PC to ssh on port 80 ? lol
<mphill> BUGabundo: no, 2222, to avoid brute force attacks
<mphill> i have like 3 servers though i use
<mphill> all run on port 2222 otherwise denyhosts is busy blocking like 20 people a day
<BUGabundo> mphill: sure, but his uni may not allow that either!
<BUGabundo> ienorand: why don't you like mibbit? its great
<mphill> i thought maybe it would allow 2222, just trying to offer solutions
<mphill> i rather not waste my port 80 or 443
<BUGabundo> ehe
<mphill> i wonder if ienorand tried it
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Yea, it's kinda ok, but it would be nicer to try irssi methinks
<mphill> irssi + screen = awesome
<mphill> to me its more elegant than an irc bounce
<BUGabundo> never used screen but here a lot of ppl mention it
<BUGabundo> have to try that some day
<mphill> BUGabundo: it will annoy at first, but it improves
<mphill> i want to go home
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> mphill: $ cd ~
<mphill> BUGabundo: no need for the ~
<mphill> just cd alone
<ienorand> Nope, I'd guess 2222 is blocked as well...
<mphill> but
<mphill> that was pretty funny
<mphill> ienorand: we need you through your firewall
<yoasif> ienorand: sounds like you have a horrible transparent proxy over there
<mphill> ienorand: try "telnet boxvpx.com 22"
<mphill> ienorand: see if you connect
<mphill> if those assholes block 22 i will be pissed
<BUGabundo> nmap is better
<BUGabundo> lol
<ienorand> Well it won't even allow me to connect to pgp keyservers... but it seems the computers in the uni itself can so I'll have to bring it manually there and upload...
<ienorand> mphill: "could not resolve"
<mphill> ops
<mphill> boxvps.com
<mphill> i have tarded fingers
<ienorand> hmm... seems stuck at "Trying 67.214.142.21..."
<mphill> yeah
<mphill> they block that
<mphill> bastards
<scunizi> will this release be LTS?
<BUGabundo> scunizi: no
<BUGabundo> scunizi: either 10.04 or 10.10
<scunizi> ok.. thanks
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-02
<ienorand> How do I take a package from sid and put in a ppa? the whole dput thing confuses me.
<PerryArmstrong> why are the versions beyond hardy not supporting my monitor
<PerryArmstrong> why is jaunty not supporting my monitor screen resolution
<rww> PerryArmstrong: This is not a Jaunty support channel. Try asking in #ubuntu :)
<tgpraveen> have a c/c++ programming question
<tgpraveen> and do u know what setcolor() function does? it is in graphics.h
<bazhang> tgpraveen, /join ##c++
<tgpraveen> bazhang: thx. but the channel seems to be in overflow
<bazhang> tgpraveen, I will part there, perhaps they will have room then; this channel is for karmic koala you realize :)
<tgpraveen> bazhang: i know but i thought someone might be able to help me here
<geser> tgpraveen: to which software does the file belong? is there no documentation?
<tgpraveen> not able to acess that at the oment it is of turbo c which is in my college but am at home right now
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<DanaG> heh, Karmic kernel config: enables drm_i915_kms... but defaults to i915_modeset=0.
<BUGabundo> ah?
<DanaG> first is the config option CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> and sec?
<FFForever> has the repo thawed yet?
<pwnguin> is it highly inappropriate to ask how i might upgrade to 9.04 using only a regular CD (no net, no alternate.iso) in ubuntu+1?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: a little bit...
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: this channel is now for Karmic
<pwnguin> sigh
<pwnguin> i can pretend ive got a karmic cd instead -- it cant have changed much yet ;)
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: don't worry about it.. this channel is pretty dead at the moment anyway
<pwnguin> thats what i figured. i probably wont upgrade the laptop to karmic for another month or so
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: i take it you aren't watching the Kentucky Derby
<pwnguin> nope
<pwnguin> it looks like there's a script to upgrade with a CD now, thats only on the alternate
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: have you been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades ?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> thing is i have the regular CD handy, not the alternate iso
<pwnguin> and a very crappy network
<pwnguin> i was thinking id just bring in a pressed CD when they arrive, but apparently it wont have what i need anyways
<pwnguin> so i'll probably just download an alternate CD at home =/
<morphir_> clear
<morphir_> *ahem*
<pwnguin> so who here made backups before upgrading to karmic?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: you can probably modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: replace all references of 'intrepid' to 'jaunty'
<pwnguin> the gui tools are refusing to work without a network
<pwnguin> "cannot grab release notes"
<pwnguin> and i think the regex upgrade method is depricated
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: uncomment the first line ... it's the important one for you ... change "Intrepid Ibex" to "Jaunty Jackalope"
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: hold on... Kentucky Derby is on
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> pace_t_zulu: i think i'll just work around are not very smart firewalls and call it a day. thanks for the enthusiasm though
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: you should modify sources.list and update the references
<pace_t_zulu> and then upgrade through the upgrade manager
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: good luck
<pwnguin> pace_t_zulu: 29 minutes left
<pwnguin> god bless incomptetant network admins
<pwnguin> i'd take 3 days on my desktop
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-03
<pwnguin> and done.
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: success?
<Superdweeb> congrats on a release well done guys.
<Superdweeb> jaunty was awesome.
<FFForever> has the repo thawed yet?
<Superdweeb> karmatic koala?
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: jaunty still is awesome
<Superdweeb> pace_t_zulu, they still didn't fix my bug.
<FFForever> Superdweeb, yeah for kk
<Superdweeb> FFForever, how about waiting until, say, alpha release?
<FFForever> Superdweeb, never :)
<FFForever> i like breaking my system on a daily basis :)
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: what bug?
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: it's Karmic Koala
<Superdweeb> pace_t_zulu, the one where gnome-panel handles do not accept transparency values.
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: going to be afk for a while... sorry
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: don't hold your breath on gnome-panel bugs...
<Superdweeb> pace_t_zulu, you didn't say anything important anyway.
<Superdweeb> I've been pushing the bug for months now, it's not going anywhere.
<Superdweeb> I could probably build a house on it.
<DanaG> grr... my computer won't even TRY to suspend.
<DanaG> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend int32:0
<DanaG> method return sender=:1.227 -> dest=:1.433 reply_serial=2
<DanaG>    int32 1
<Superdweeb> Dana, suspend to memory or suspend to disk?
<DanaG> Suspend to RAM.
<Superdweeb> Memory it is.
<DanaG> It's not even TRYING, though.
<Superdweeb> ACPI 3 or ACPI 5?
<Superdweeb> The bios can interfere with suspend.
<DanaG> It doesn't matter... it doesn't even get to there.
<DanaG> It just locks workstation, and that's it.
<DanaG> ** (gnome-power-manager:9077): WARNING **: Suspend failed without error message
<Superdweeb> gnome power manager is sucky sucky.
<Superdweeb> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend  << has everything to do with mono.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/319818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319818 in pm-utils "dbus-send...suspend doesn't work while X is running (breaks suspend/hibernate from menu)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> Same issue.
<DanaG> Commenting out the inhibit check made it suspend.
<DanaG> It didn't resume properly, though.... vbetool segfaulted.
<DanaG> I had to SAK xorg.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-1.png
<Superdweeb> I want to anally rape the person that removed my cntrl-alt-backspace.
<Superdweeb> Sorry if my words offend, I'm really just a wee bit infuriated.
<DanaG> Why the heck didn't they just make it so you have to do it twice?
<Superdweeb> Good Point!
<DanaG> great, now my damned nvidia is *blinking* again!
<DanaG> Oh, and I'm getting that black-window bug again.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG, was Vista not good enough for you?
<DanaG> Vista really doesn't have anything to do with this.
<pace_t_zulu> just asking...
<pace_t_zulu> since you have it
<DanaG> I prefer the font rendering and desktop effects and such, in Linux.
<DanaG> And window management.
<Superdweeb> What window management?
<DanaG> alt-drag, for one.
<DanaG> alt-middledrag, for another.
<pace_t_zulu> so the GUI is the biggest difference for you between Vista and Linux?
<Superdweeb> Linux window management is just as bad as Windows window management. It's just slightly less organized.
<DanaG> I can also tweak Linux to get better power usage than Vista.
<Superdweeb> absolutely.
<DanaG> And PulseAudio is a kickass feature.
<Superdweeb> My jaunty boots in 12 seconds.
<Superdweeb> Full boot to desktop with firefox running.
<DanaG> Mine is 36 or so.  :(
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG what do you think of Charter Cable's internet service?
<Superdweeb> of course, I use ramdisks, flash memory, and minimized libraries/plugins.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: is Charter's internet service adequate for you?
<DanaG> hold on... have to reboot to regain my sanity, by getting rid of this damn blinking.
<Superdweeb> pace_t_zulu, are you trolling?
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: trolling?
<pace_t_zulu> !trolling
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Superdweeb> I warn you, this channel does not support trolling (-troll) or solicitation (-spam).
<Superdweeb> As the official yahoo trolling competition league scorekeeper,  I can spot trolling miles off.
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: you sound like a very accomplished individual
<Superdweeb> Thank you *beams*.
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb: are you on launchpad?
<Superdweeb> yep.
<pace_t_zulu> are you going to kick me off this channel
<Superdweeb> I'm not the admin.
<Superdweeb> And if I were, it would be because of repeat offenses.
<Superdweeb> Trolling by itself is perfectly acceptable.
<pace_t_zulu> repeat offenses?
<Superdweeb> Vainly pushing DanaG's buttons(vista, charter, etc) is more than simple trolling, it is annoying.
<pace_t_zulu> i am sorry but this conversation needs to stop
<Superdweeb> And now if you excuse me, I have some XBL noobs to pwn.
<pace_t_zulu> ok Josh... have fun
<Superdweeb|xbl> sure d00d.
<Superdweeb|xbl> Thank god for pidgin.
<pwnguin> pace_t_zulu: well, its on my desk, but i'm done for the day. i'll figure it out when im back on tuesday.
<Superdweeb|xbl> All my personal information would be personal, otherwise.
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: good luck with it
<pwnguin> it should work fine
<pace_t_zulu> Superdweeb|xbl: please keep the comments on topic... ubuntu+1
<Superdweeb|xbl> Nice try.
<Superdweeb|xbl> by the way, I heard you like mudkips.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> bazhang: thank you
<Superdweeb|xbl> He didn't say anything about ubuntu+1.
<pwnguin> it doesnt matter
<Superdweeb|xbl> pwnguin, What doesn't matter is the fact I'm here.
<bazhang> Superdweeb|xbl, please keep it on topic
<Superdweeb|xbl> Just ignore me.
<Superdweeb|xbl> That would be the best solution for everyone.
<bazhang> staying on topic would be
<bazhang> oops
<pwnguin> so how does +1 work? the archives are opened after a full rebuild?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: from what i understand they start by updating the toolchain
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: subsequently the begin building packages and identifying problems introduced by the updated toolchain
<pwnguin> well, more importantly, is there an annoucement made once the autobuilders are done?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: karmic repos already exist
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: i upgraded a jaunty install to karmic... there isn't much difference yet as the new features are still undefined
<pwnguin> well, i worry about consistancy
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: what do you mean?
<pwnguin> i guess the versioned dependencies can handle it
<pwnguin> ie, "hay, new libc! nom nom nom. .... oh noes!"
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: that's what the testing process is all about
<pwnguin> well, i mean suppose libc updates as do tons of packages
<pwnguin> im a bit fuzzy on the details; is it possible to grab a new libc and not a few dozen packages that are in a queue to rebuild for compatibilty?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: i am not an expert... perhaps someone else can help you with your concerns
<pwnguin> its a massive pita to recover from a libc breakage
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule that may help
<pwnguin> and maybe a waste of time
<pace_t_zulu> !pita
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pita
<DanaG> you have to boot and copy, and then chroot.
<pwnguin> pain in the rear
<pwnguin> DanaG: i have a shared /home and a stable partition
<pwnguin> it works well for testing and recovery
<pwnguin> but it's not exactly productive
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: Virtual Machine is a nice way for testing and recovery... you can take a snapshot of a stable system before you test
<pwnguin> vms are no fun!
<pwnguin> and you might as well test ubuntu "as she is used"
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: vms can be very useful
<pwnguin> sure
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: we are getting off topic here
<pwnguin> we've got a couple dozen at work
<pace_t_zulu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/202089?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202089 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio is blocking normal sound after resume" [Low,Fix committed]
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: this is not the place for a jaunty bug discussion
<DanaG> Still broken in Karmic; I hope that fix will be applied there, too.
 * DanaG tries sleep again.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: an bug fixed in jaunty is likely to be fixed in karmic
<pwnguin> negative
<pwnguin> the fix was uploaded after karmic opened, no?
<pwnguin> i can see now why its required to be uploaded to devel first
<pwnguin> and yet it only hit jaunty-proposed
<pwnguin> i feel sorry for crimsun
<pwnguin> all pulse audio streams lead to him
<DanaG> I edited the file... and it's still blocking suspend/
<DanaG> ah... had to add the -H.
<pwnguin> maybe it's been uploaded to karmic and hasn't built yet
<DanaG> anyway, I did it manually myself.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: if you get upset about unfixed bugs #ubuntu+1 and Karmic might not be right for you
<DanaG> Nah, that's not me really upset.  =þ
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: #ubuntu-bugs is a good place to discuss bugs
<pwnguin> pace_t_zulu: so uh
<DanaG> hmm, I'd never noticed that channel.
<pwnguin> DanaG: really?
<DanaG> I've just hung around in the +1 channels while on the +1 distros.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: #ubuntu-bugs is the best place to talk about bugs... people there can be very helpful... i am in there and i enjoy helping others with bugs
<pwnguin> pace_t_zulu: so how long have you been testing devel branches?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: you mean +1's?
<pwnguin> yea
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: since Edgy I think
<pwnguin> and you've never seen DanaG around here before?
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: i only started with Ubuntu around dapper
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: i haven't done a lot of hanging around IRC...
<pwnguin> ah
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: what little IRC i have done has not been in #ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> this box has been dist-upgraded continually since 4.10 ;)
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: nice
<DanaG> I sure hope those concepts for Gnome 2.30 are just ... concepts ... and not actual plans:
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: can you provide a link to the concepts?
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: Gnome 2.30 is still a while off
<DanaG> trying to find it right now.  I'm not entirely sure it was tied to a version, actually.
<DanaG> http://live.gnome.org/Boston2008/GUIHackfest/WindowManagementAndMore
<DanaG> Yeah, I think that was just ... "hackfest" -- whatever that is.
<pace_t_zulu> DanaG: yeah i saw those... i wasn't too excited by them either
<DanaG> I like being able to customize things.
<pace_t_zulu> but i digress
<pace_t_zulu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DanaG> I'll be glad if we can get Radeon KMS in Karmic.
<ienorand> Yea, not a fan of what I saw there either...
<pwnguin> i'd just be happy with a gnome-panel that attempted to handle it's own layout
<pwnguin> ie, an applet stack on the left, an applet stack on the right, and an applet to consume the space that's left
<ienorand> I'd be happy with a desktop which you'd actually be able to keep ordered, as well as a gnome-panel which didn't decide to rearrange things randomly every now and then....
<pwnguin> that's what the stack would handle
<pwnguin> icons could grow and shrink but maintain their relative layout
<pwnguin> its a real problem when you rotate
<DanaG> I'm glad the Gnome devs don't make door locks... or you'd lock your door and go to work... and when you came back, the door would be on the other side of the house.... still locked.
<ienorand> Well, I've really nothing against the current style of the panel, but it's just that the darn thing randomly messes up, for no reason... DanaG: yea...
<pwnguin> ive never seen it mess up for not reason
<pwnguin> but ive seen it mess up for bad ones
<DanaG> Changing resolution is usually the reason.
<pwnguin> "oh, well you rotated, then rotated back, so now you're missing half the applets and they're all in the wrong order"
<DanaG> Or if you accidentally drag it to the side of the screen...then you just plain can't get it back -- no free space to right-click in.
<ienorand> Well, for me it normally goes bollons over just adding and/or moving an icon and the restarting, suddenly all of them have piled up to the right...
<BUGabundo> guys! I'm karmic! WOOT
<mnemo> why doesnt "update-manager -d" show karmic yet? i know karmic is live..
<BUGabundo> mnemo: cause UM doesn't know about it yet
<BUGabundo> just sed your sources and distupgrade
<BUGabundo> that's what I'm doing
<BUGabundo> 18 min left of download
<mnemo> bug: just "sed s/jaunty/karmic/" or do I need to change anything else?
<BUGabundo> should be enough! be aware of PPAs or other 3rd party repos that may not have karmic branchs
<BUGabundo> and that you can comment all other pockets other then main. there is no security, backports,
<BUGabundo> proposed
<BUGabundo> no need to it the server so much mnemo
<BUGabundo> plus not everything is on the archive
<mnemo> nah this is a desktop machine
<BUGabundo> so ?
<mnemo> ehm, what did you mean by "no need to it the server so much mnemo" ?
<BUGabundo> s/it/hit/
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> so many queries for the ubuntu server for updates
<BUGabundo> on pockets that have nothing until the release is out
<mnemo> ahh about commenting out the proposed, yea ok ofc
 * BUGabundo thinks the all proposed pocket idea is bad.... users should know what they are testing
<mnemo> i think they use for early warning to see if two working updates cause a problem together etc
<BUGabundo> mnemo: naa
<BUGabundo> its a pocket where packages are put to get some user testing (and feedback) before going to -updates
<BUGabundo> but it is a failed idea
<BUGabundo> some crazy users have it enabled without understanding how it works and get packages for testing not knowhing exaclty what LP bug its testing
<mnemo> aah, yea if people use it without understand it, thats bad ofc
<mnemo> but its nice to have some experienced people with proposed always in use because then they have some time to block that update from entering updates pocket
<BUGabundo> mnemo: but do *you* have any idea what _that_ package you got from a proposed update is meant to fix?
<BUGabundo> I don't! most apt-changes mention nothing about it... so no idea on how to track it, or even in to what LP bug to comment!
<BUGabundo> :(
<mnemo> nah but if you get some issue and you grep in dpkg.log you see that package was updated through proposed then you'd start to poke around in the changelog
<mnemo> sometimes you dont need the changelog evem you can just "dpkg -i /var/apt/cache/blah-old.deb" and thats enough to block the update
<BUGabundo> mnemo: how many users with -proposed enabled know how to do that?
<mnemo> its not for them anyway, its for people testing and developing ubuntu
<mnemo> BUGabundo: ok here goes... upgrading now :)
<mnemo> gcc 4.4.. whee
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, I'm on Jaunty but just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.30 from Launchpad
<RichardWolfVI> I wonder if there's a repository where I can keep such kernel up to date
<mnemo> you installed the vanilla mainline 2.5.30-rc4 ?
<mnemo> 2.6.30-rc4 I mean
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo; I'm installed the one here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.30-1.2
<RichardWolfVI> *ones
<RichardWolfVI> linux-image-2.6.30-1-server
<RichardWolfVI> and headers
<RichardWolfVI> *I've
<mnemo> mixing packages from different releases is not really supported
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: I know
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: Nor using development releases
<mnemo> yeah but mixing it even worse ;o
<RichardWolfVI> It's working great for me
<RichardWolfVI> Intel graphics issues are gone
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: what card?
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: run "lspci -nn | grep VGA" ?
<mnemo> if you have problems getting DRI on G41 that fix is coming to jaunty for example
<RichardWolfVI> I have a G35
<mnemo> what was the problem you had with that card on jaunty? slow EXA ?
<RichardWolfVI> Intel Corporation 82G35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2982] (rev 03)
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: REALLY SLOW EXA and crashing X on video playback and Skype. Plus, UXA is not working for me, I've already reported the bug.
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: what were the bug numbers?
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21370
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21370 in Driver/intel "[G35] [UXA] VGA not detected" [Normal,New]
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: can you please open a launchpad bug for the UXA issue as well? we're really interesting in making UXA rock solid for 9.10 so this would be very useful for us
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: if you do please open the bug using "ubuntu-bug xorg" command do we get full logs etc attached to the bug...
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: OK, but I should do that when using the regular kernel, right?
<mnemo> yeah that would be better
<mnemo> maybe you still have the normal kernel installed so you can just select it from GRUB ?
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: Of course I do
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: great..  send me the LP bug once filed pls..
<RichardWolfVI> mnemo: Wouldn't I just repost what I've already said on freedoesktop
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: the ubuntu-bug script attaches a lot more details
<RichardWolfVI> hmm, OK
<RichardWolfVI> when should I run it?
<mnemo> from console when X failed to start
<RichardWolfVI> OK
<RichardWolfVI> what's the address for submitting
<mnemo> RichardWolfVI: you just need to run "ubuntu-bug xorg" and it will open a new bug automatically
<RichardWolfVI> oh, great
<RichardWolfVI> does it prompt me anything?
<mnemo> yea you might need to install some launchpadlib for python or so
<mnemo> but it would be fairly autoamtic
<RichardWolfVI> OK, will do that soon
<mnemo> there is also another variant of this called "apport-collect BUG_NUMBER"
<mnemo> and is for attaching logs to an existing bug report
<RichardWolfVI> OK
<BUGabundo> got my 1st karmic bug. /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades is wrong
<kklimonda-> so, what's new?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda-: hey!!!!!
<BUGabundo> just upgraded... need to reboo
<BUGabundo> but too lazy to leave you guys
<hggdh> you went to karmic already?
<hggdh> on 2.6.30 I failed on wireless
<rski> i would like to test the karmic kernel continiosly in jaunty
<kklimonda-> @B: I'm stuck at country without internet:(
<hggdh> rski, you can, all you need is to set the repos. Be aware, though, that at this point in time it may (huh, probably will) break things
<rski> oh no i dont want to use _all_ of karmic
<rski> just kernel
<rski> like if there's a PPA or something.
<hggdh> this may get things confused -- AFAIK the karmic kernel is compiled with GCC4.4, so you may have problems with other things
<hggdh> yes, there is a ppa with *vanilla* kernels
<kklimonda-> THERE IS ppa with mainline kernels for jaunty
<BUGabundo> $ lsb_release
<BUGabundo> No LSB modules are available.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<hggdh> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hggdh> heh. What did you expect? ;-)
<BUGabundo> rski: u can!
<BUGabundo>  !mainline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<kklimonda-> oh well, on use in chatting via old phone. see you tomorrow
<hggdh> (see link above, BUGabundo )
<hggdh> good one, kklimonda-
<BUGabundo> hggdh: still reading backlog
<BUGabundo> bye kklimonda-
<BUGabundo> any one interessed http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19607/ ?
<BUGabundo> brb rebboting to Karmic Koala 9.10 pre-alpha
<BUGabundo> back and alive! seems distupgrade went well
<BUGabundo> just noting that I still have 9.04 kernel! isn't there on for karmic? not even the one in -propose ?
<hggdh> 2.6.30 was being compiled
<BUGabundo> waiting for it!
<rski> afaik .30 has writeback on by default
<rski> should be a bit of a speedboost right there
<hggdh> BUGabundo, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<BUGabundo> rski: already on XFS
<BUGabundo> won't notice all that much , I think
<hggdh> BUGabundo, weird. The page shows the kernel was correctly built for karmic
<BUGabundo> so does my lsb_release
<BUGabundo> let me dist-upgrade one more time
<BUGabundo> maybe something got behind the partial install of UM
 * BUGabundo opens synatic
<Trewas> what, they broke ext3 to the same level of ext4 (data=writeback) just so that ext4 does not look so bad?
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> ahh a few packages still not upgraded
<BUGabundo> mostly libs
<BUGabundo> no kernel there
<hggdh> ... there be dragons, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> generic still hasn't updated
<BUGabundo> stupid kernel metapackage
<Trewas> weird that linus allowed that ext3 change, seems he quite liked that data integrity when there was discussion about ext4's behaviour in case of crash
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: upgraded kernel should be in just before a1 at least that is normally how it is
<BUGabundo> already have it gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you do?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what version do you have?
<BUGabundo> had to manually choose it, since metapackage generic still depends on .28.11
<BUGabundo> 30.2
<BUGabundo> at least I'll have it once I reboot
<BUGabundo> manually upgrading stuff that breaks other packages depency now!
<BUGabundo> lots of python and gcc probs
<BUGabundo> will take a while until it works
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: where did you get it? you didnt have 2.6.28-11-generic
<BUGabundo> so every package that fails to build with the next few days can count with a bug from me
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163611/
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: see my stanzas
<BUGabundo> 5 packages so far, can't be upgraded
<gnomefreak> yeah i know compiz libs are most of them
<gnomefreak> sorry there is only one compiz
<BUGabundo> yep
<gnomefreak> apt-xapian-index libcompizconfig0 libgnome2.24-cil libts-0.0-0 python-feedparser
<BUGabundo> and python feed parse (I'm talking to you gwibber), filezilaa
<BUGabundo> and apt-xapian (mvo own pet )
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: humm you are faster then me... lol
<BUGabundo> where are you getting the list?
<gnomefreak> :) im lagging due to updates
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: whne you do upgrade it shows you what ones are held back
<gnomefreak> i printed a blank page. it shouldnt be blank :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: so you have a test machine on KK too?
 * BUGabundo not that BUGabundo has one test machine... its just bare metal on main laptop
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: oh yes always on this install. its named Development for a reason :)
<gnomefreak> anothing blank page be back i have to fix this
<gnomefreak> it seems printing from OO.o is broke
<hggdh> oh, not again :-(
<BUGabundo> yep again hggdh
<hggdh> well, if PDF exporting still works, then I can survive
<rski> BUGabundo: kernel updated yet=?
<BUGabundo> rski: I installed it manually. need to reboot to put it into action and get newer bootcharts
<exeoeoe> http://3x3cut10n3r.mybrute.com/ <-- have fun & good luck
<rski> exeoeoe: go away
<skapism> does anyone know why changes that appear on the karmic-changes mailing list aren't reflected on packages.ubuntu.com?
<skapism> do the karmic repos need some time before they get the new packages?
<BUGabundo1> skapism: yes!
<BUGabundo1> changes list what gets uploaded
<BUGabundo1> some times they fail to build to some archs
<BUGabundo1> and sometimes LP buildds are slow
<BUGabundo1> or your mirror is still out of sync
<skapism> I haven't used any karmic repos yet, I'm just inspecting packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo1> ah no idea then
<BUGabundo1> guess its updated via a cron
<BUGabundo1> something like 24h
<skapism> hm, makes sense
<DanaG> grr... damned nvidia... giving me black windows.
<ienorand> DanaG: You're always here complaining about nvidia :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-08
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Thanks to you all for testing Lucid and making it a great release | Lucid support in #ubuntu |  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<topyli> is it out yet?
<topyli> :)
<kklimonda> mm.. dzień dobry to all.. good to be back ;)
<yofel> hey kklimonda
 * yofel just sent a ident.ca message to bugabundo, so he should be here soon too
<kklimonda> so, who, beside bugabundo, is already running maverick? ;)
<yofel> haha, not yet, I want to repartition my HD here so I have lucid as a backup this time, lucid pre-alpha was a mess
<kklimonda> heh, I do an upgrade around alpha2 anyway - and I'm considering running lucid at least until beta release this time
<Ian_Corne> Aha :)
<Ian_Corne> Anyone know the time when I'll be able to update via update-manager -d?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: alpha1
<Ian_Corne> Gah
<Ian_Corne> The dillemas
<hifi> kklimonda: I do
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Timo_> howdy
<BUGabundo> MAMA I'M BACK!!
<Ian_Corne> Welcome back!
<Ian_Corne> Got any machine on maverick yet?
<BUGabundo> mine
<BUGabundo> since day 1
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: do you really think I would wait?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: You made it!
<BUGabundo> I did charlie-tca :)
<BUGabundo> thanks to yofel for the heads up :)
<yofel> hey
<charlie-tca> I saw the changes message in announcements
<BUGabundo> which changes?
<Ian_Corne> I'm not going to upgrade till monday :(
<Ian_Corne> limited bandwith at home
<charlie-tca> They have already opened the maverick changes mailing list
<charlie-tca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/maverick-changes
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I stop tracking that in 7.04
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> apparently, I don't get enough email yet
<BUGabundo> I don't read any more ML mail
<BUGabundo> and even bug mail... only once a week
<charlie-tca> I couldn't read it all just once a week. The backlog would be too high
<BUGabundo>   deja-dup: Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<BUGabundo> there we go... deps conflits: start.now();
<yofel> I look at mails every day, but sort the ML mails in different folders
<BUGabundo> I have diff emails accounts :)
<yofel> not scalable if anything gets into the inbox...
<BUGabundo> each ML goes to each own folder :)
<knittl> hi. when can i dist-upgrade? :D
<BUGabundo> you can already
<BUGabundo> just need to sed sources
<alex_mayorga> knittl: june 3rd it seems
<knittl> hiiii BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> no stuff for UM at this time
<knittl> um?
<BUGabundo> that would be around alpha1
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: what is there worthy in Meerkat as of now?
<knittl> the joy of testing
<BUGabundo> what he said :)
<knittl> BUGabundo: so, sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/g'? ;)
<BUGabundo> NO
<BUGabundo> attention to PPAs
<BUGabundo> and I would keep security repos for lucid, for now
<knittl> i do not have any ppas
<BUGabundo> they should be build faster  then regular maverick
<BUGabundo> you don't have ppa???????
<knittl> how do you mean security repo?
<knittl> no, i am happy with the default repos
<yofel> lucid-security
<yofel> and do you mean 'own ppa' or 'use ppa' ?
<knittl> i don't use ppas
<yofel> wow...
<knittl> hm what's the big fuss about not using ppas? oO
<Ian_Corne> It provides certain unavailble or more up to date packages :)
<yofel> I'm using 7 right now, my own ones not counted
<knittl> but nobody forces me to use 'em
<Ian_Corne> obviously :p
<knittl> so i can replace lucid with maverick and should be good to go to do a dist-upgrade?
 * jpds doesn't use PPAs either.
<yofel> knittl: pretty much
<yofel> I had ~70 packaged that were updated when I upgraded an hour ago :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: that what I said : wow :)
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> knittl: aptitude safe-upgrade; aptitude full-upgrade
<alex_mayorga> have the goals for meerkat been set?
 * BUGabundo goes count ppas
<jpds> alex_mayorga: No, we're doing that next week.
<knittl> 62 packages upgraded, 1 new :)
<BUGabundo> $ grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l
<BUGabundo> 20
<alex_mayorga> jpds: got a link on how to get involved?
<alex_mayorga> jpds: or maybe just watch?
<knittl> yay, updating
<BUGabundo> repos: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l 45
<jpds> alex_mayorga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation
<alex_mayorga> jpds: thanks!
<BUGabundo_DrWho> wooo wooo Darlek time :)
<patdk-wk> hehe
<patdk-wk> meerkat manor?
<knittl> yay, upgraded :>
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_DrWho: Daleks? you are behind the schedule! it's time for Venice
<jpds> That was 2 hours ago.
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I know
<BUGabundo_DrWho> some how I never download them :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> so back on S05E03
<MaximLevitsky> I am worried about gnome-shell
<MaximLevitsky> How much will it be forced on us?
<yofel> isn't is supposed to be the default in 11.04? (not sure about maverick)
<yofel> s/is/it/
<MaximLevitsky> yofel: I can live with 'default'
<MaximLevitsky> but compiz, will it still be supported?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yofel: you are in an hurry
<BUGabundo_DrWho> [OT] in case anyone wants to give me an early gift... I want one of this http://micgadget.com/3381/ipad-knockoff-upgraded-with-android-2-1-and-larger-display/
<MaximLevitsky> bear in mind that compiz does a release soon, and from that point will get many new featurws
<yofel> not much, but I am interested in how gnome3 will look like, can't get myself to like gnome-shell 2.28 though :/
<kklimonda> MaximLevitsky: it's getting features of bling? ;)
<kklimonda> or*
<MaximLevitsky> kklimonda: probably will get MPX support
<MaximLevitsky> kklimonda: as you know compiz always got 50:50 of that
<ubuntujenkins> MaximLevitsky: I read that gnomesheel will not be default in mavrick but will be installable as a package
<ubuntujenkins> *shell
<MaximLevitsky> ubuntujenkins: this is great
<ubuntujenkins> MaximLevitsky: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/mark-shuttleworth-no-gnome-shell-in.html thats where i read it
<yofel> it already is installable in lucid, not quite up-to-date though
<bruce89> hello BUGabundo_DrWho
<BUGabundo_DrWho> hey bruce89
<BUGabundo_DrWho> welcome back dear friend
<BUGabundo_DrWho> even if you are still on "the other side"
<bruce89> heh, I'll behave mysel
<BUGabundo_DrWho> know that many of us , share the same point of view as you do
<BUGabundo_DrWho> just not the _balls_ to change :)
<bruce89> heh
<patdk-wk> other side?
<bruce89> the F word
<BUGabundo_DrWho> he abandoned *buntu
<BUGabundo_DrWho> cause he didn't agree with many of canonical policies
<patdk-wk> ah
<bruce89> don't worry, I'm here to just be nice
<patdk-wk> I don't agree with many policies
<patdk-wk> and I use the hell out of rhel5
<patdk-wk> but don't like it
<patdk-wk> my one attempt at f* was a big failure
<patdk-wk> probably due to my slackware background
<BUGabundo_DrWho> well I still like ubuntu
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and admit some of this changes will be good in the mid term
<BUGabundo_DrWho> but it will run over many users
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and they either endur or move..
<BUGabundo_DrWho> .... like our bud bruce89 did
 * yofel moved next door to Kubuntu and is happy :P
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ahah
<charlie-tca> I agree. Of course, I use Xubuntu instead, which doesn't really have those changes.
<ddecator> whoa, it's open again
 * patdk-wk doesn't like kde at all
<bruce89> I was finding myself being more GNOMEy anyway
<yofel> kde and gnome go pretty much in the exact opposite direction when it comes to philosophy, depends on fits you better
<yofel> *what fits
<yofel> hey ddecator, welcome ;)
<ddecator> thanks yofel =)
 * patdk-wk notes he has a dirty mind
<ddecator> won't be on maverick until a3, but i'll chill in here and see what happens
<bruce89> I very much like gnome-shell
 * BUGabundo_DrWho hugs ddecator till he run out of air
 * ddecator passes out
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ddecator: don't! join us NOW
<ddecator> BUGabundo_DrWho: i would, but i kinda need my comp to do homework, haha. i'll use testdrive here and there to test things out before a3
<BUGabundo_DrWho> do it from grub2 and daily isos
<BUGabundo_DrWho> that's what I do
<ddecator> do it from grub2?
 * patdk-wk is alittle paranoid
<patdk-wk> I can't remember if it was the intrepid or karmic 64bit install cd
<MaximLevitsky> The thing that really stinks about gnome-shell is that it forces windows manager on us
<patdk-wk> but one of them had a bad wifi driver for my intel card, that kept corrupting ext3
<patdk-wk> I disabled the wifi card the bios and all was good
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ddecator: I have it on my blog  p.bugabundo.net
<ddecator> BUGabundo_DrWho: looks like you have a little bit of everything on there, haha
<BUGabundo_DrWho> tag grub2
<ddecator> ...i just noticed that your nick says DrWho, and you are amazing for that
<BUGabundo_DrWho> lol
<BUGabundo_DrWho> your torrent is downloading
<BUGabundo_DrWho> 34.78 MB / 49.01 MB cached - 70.9%
<BUGabundo_DrWho> 196 KB/s - 1 mins left
<BUGabundo_DrWho> oopss
<BUGabundo_DrWho> wrong tab
<BUGabundo_DrWho> that's legal, btw :) cyanogenmod rom for my android
<ddecator> haha
<ddecator> BUGabundo_DrWho: thanks, i'll have to check that out once i get out of school and have the time to experiment more with my comp
<bruce89> the magic of British democracy
<BUGabundo_NCIS> yofel: wrong account :(
<BUGabundo_NCIS> send "unsub bugabundo" a few times till you remove all
<yofel> I'm getting confused, identi.ca unsubcribed me from all...
<BUGabundo_NCIS> and then resub with "sub bugabundo@brainbird.net"
<BUGabundo_NCIS> yofel: you mean you lost everyone you were subbed to?
<yofel> not everyone, I just noticed that I didn't get any messages from you anymore after I left the 'ubuntu' and 'linux' groups a few days ago, now I saw that I got unsubscribed from you too somehow
<yofel> and didn't quite know which one to subscribe again ^^
<yofel> right acc. now?
<BUGabundo_NCIS> I got it
<BUGabundo_NCIS> testing
<yofel> I meant I didn't recieve any of your usual posts, @ still worked fine obviously
<BUGabundo_NCIS> got it yofel?
<yofel> I did, thanks :)
<BUGabundo_NCIS> I bet your timeline got quiet.... with me on it :)
<BUGabundo_NCIS> you *only* lost 20~40 notices per day :)
<yofel> well, I left ubuntu and linux as it was too much, but now it got too quiet ^^
<BUGabundo_NCIS> I noticed that when I moved to OMB, now OStatus
<BUGabundo_NCIS> and could not sub to groups
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bruce89> hello
<BUGabundo_NCIS> hey hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> yeah hi BUGabundo_NCIS
<bruce89> one way to change that sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> bruce89: you made it sound like something interesting was going on in here, but nope
<bruce89> there is, I'm here
<BUGabundo_NCIS> hahah
 * BUGabundo_NCIS smacks bruce89 in the head
<bruce89> fair enough
<bruce89> hello malnilion
<malnilion> Hello.
<bruce89> or mattgirv even, I'm going to have to shoot myself now
<malnilion> lol
<mattgirv> bruce89: Hoho, hello :)
<bruce89> it'll be bloody tories in No10 next
<bruce89> oh wait
<mattgirv> bruce89: They'll arrange the shooting for you, no doubt.
<sebsebseb> this channel gets logged by the way guys
<mattgirv> sebsebseb: Sounds nice.
<bruce89> hello insomniacs!
<bruce89> incidentally, I think the Tories are lovely people who are going to be very good for this country
<bruce89> when they get forced out in 2 months time...
<mattgirv> bruce89: I heard David Cameron uses Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: I doubt it
<bruce89> don't get me started
<patdk-wk> why do people care about david cameron?
<patdk-wk> gates uses windows, so I should too!
<mattgirv> Who said anyone cared?
<bruce89> does he really use it?
<mattgirv> No
<bruce89> aw
<jpds> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<bruce89> apparently John Beattie uses Ubuntu
<bruce89> if John reads that, sorry
<acicula> is there sort of a test framework/sequence to go through to test new ubuntu? have a kvm or virtualbox instance to test the new release in
<jpds> !info testdrive
<acicula> i know of testdrive, thats just to facilitate running it
<ubottu> testdrive (source: testdrive): run the daily Ubuntu ISO in a virtual machine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-09
<funkyHat> Is rtkit to be default in Maverick? It's showing up as recommends for pulseaudio now
<funkyHat> It's possible it was before and I missed ti
<funkyHat> s/ti/it/
<kklimonda> funkyHat: it's recommended in lucid too so you have probably just missed it
<z3r0-c001> does anyone know the adobe url that i have to use to adjust cam and mic settings
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> morning
<BUGabundo> so, I got this e-sata disk that keeps asking for GKSUDO whenever I plug it
<BUGabundo> I'll add "/dev/sdb1	/media/wdtvdisk ext2 " to fstab
<BUGabundo> but I'm missing something
<BUGabundo> should I do "auto" too, like cdrom?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: /dev/sdb2 /media/wdtvdisk ext2 defaults 0 0     should work
<penguin42> (the 0 0 means no fsck)
<penguin42> are you sure you mean 2 ?
 * penguin42 hasn't seen a definition of what stuff requires perms and what isn't - usb sticks seem to be automounted; esata will be a bit different because it probably can't tell it's any different from an onboard
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yeah... it's a movie disk on WDTV
<BUGabundo> penguin42: usb pendrives in vfat, ntfs, or ext4 have no prob
<BUGabundo> but any vfat or extfs disk I plug via e-sata will not automount
<BUGabundo> and when I do mount it, it asks for ROOT
<BUGabundo> even if then the device is mounted for my user
<BUGabundo> as been like this since alpha2 or beta (aka alpha3) lucid
<BUGabundo> I did file a bug back then, but I never moved
<penguin42> I think it's probably actually the right behaviour - the system has no way of knowing it isn't just an inbuilt disk and it wouldn't let normal users screw with those
<penguin42> BUGabundo: If instead of defaults you put something like user   I think it might let you do it as you
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: but by contrast, I'm allowed to mount my other sata disks, without password
<penguin42> you are? OK I give up - I don't understand what the rules are at all
<penguin42> (which is frankly a bit worrying from a security point of view)
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: are you in plugdev?
<Ian_Corne> the group
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: should I ?
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<Ian_Corne> to mount such drives I think
<BUGabundo> last I heard Pitty said we should not be in any groups
<BUGabundo> and udev would take care of everthing
<BUGabundo> even to bring breakfast to bed
<Ian_Corne> in the gui for user thingies, i've got "Access external storage devices automaticly" marked
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> bugabundo adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<Ian_Corne> icorne adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<BUGabundo> I'm in plugdev
<BUGabundo> so that's not it
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea
<Ian_Corne> I don't haven an E-sata disk tho to try it with
<Ian_Corne> because the system COULD make a difference between hotplugged drives and pre-plugged ones
<Ian_Corne> it can see if it's an e-sata disk
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Try /dev/sdb1 /wherever ext2 user,noauto,relatime 0 0
<penguin42> BUGabundo: That should let a user mount it but not auto mount it at boot
<Ian_Corne> but that's nasty
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I don't disagree
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<Ian_Corne> do uuid's ever change?
 * penguin42 finds it surprising there doesn't seem to be any settings dialog on a per-partition basis so I can set things like what to do when a usb drive is hot plugged
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: They shouldn't
<penguin42> hmm breakfast time
<BUGabundo> enjoy
 * BUGabundo light bulbs
<BUGabundo> I wonder if my e-sata _bug_ is from me umounting it *everytime* before unplug
<Ian_Corne> you should always unmount, no?
<BUGabundo> I usually do
<BUGabundo> but I remember that could be the cause
<BUGabundo> I do $ sync
<BUGabundo> so I'm usually safe from bad flashes
<penguin42> sync isn't enough to guarentee it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> then ill keep on doing unmout
<yofel> Ian_Corne: UUIDs are set when you format a partition, so they should never change uness you reformat it
<Ian_Corne> then he should probably use the uuid to mount that disk to that spot, I guess
<Ian_Corne> altho any new disks won't be able to user mount
<penguin42> yeh, and with modern kernels you have to be a little careful because the order of sd* isn't necessarily consistent from one boot to the next
<z3r0-c001> other than interface whatis the diffrence between remix and desktop
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<BUGabundo_lunch> hey BluesKaj... you are up early
<BluesKaj> nope, just here early , BUGabundo_lunch :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> or that
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_DrWho, what's the point of this chat ...isn't it a bit too soon to put it back up ?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> of course not
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> we can use it as another offtopic room
<BUGabundo_DrWho> naaa
<BUGabundo_DrWho> our OPs don't like that much
<yofel> hey, we *could* discuss our uds topics
<BUGabundo_DrWho> plus I'm running maverick
<yofel> but I would rather have it stop raining here -.-
<BUGabundo_DrWho> so I'll be here ranting about the UI changes
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and broken stuff for the next 6 months
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yofel: +1
<BUGabundo_DrWho> maco: can you invite "Yutaka" to #ubuntu-woman? thanks
<BluesKaj> so you devs are alreadyon the maverick wagon/
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I'm no dev!
 * yofel is honored to be counted as a dev even though he isn't ^^
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I'm the least dev of you all
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I don't even have a ppa :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> unlike the abusive yofel :)
<yofel> :P
<Timo_> Hey do you blokes know why it is that canonical keeps changing the layout of Ubuntu each release?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> heeh
<BUGabundo_DrWho> to make it less
<BUGabundo_DrWho> what ever that is
<BluesKaj> so where's maverick available then?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> repos
<BUGabundo_DrWho> serveral mirrors, actually
<BUGabundo_DrWho> no UM -d yet
<Timo_> I'm using the great Linux Mint now, which stays on a same layout and it works pretty well, I'm comfortable with it and a new release just handed me out the newest software with some other improvements
<BUGabundo_DrWho> good for you
<BUGabundo_DrWho> Freedom :)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> .... its overated... or not
<Timo_> Yes, well I was running 9.10 for quite a long time and I loved it. 10.04, have been on it for about an hour and hated it already :P
<BUGabundo_DrWho> lol
<BluesKaj> interesting Timo_ , my experience is exactly opposite of yours , karmic wasn't my cuppa tea at all
<Timo_> That's funny :>
<Timo_> Well I actually liked all releases except fro 10.04
<Timo_> well the new theme, it's experimenting, and that should be supported, that's true :D
<BUGabundo_DrWho> well I liked 9.10
<BUGabundo_DrWho> lucid hasn't all that smooth
<BUGabundo_DrWho> let see how will maverick does
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and they need to get shorter names
<Ian_Corne> Hmm, i've noticed less people with problems compared to 9.10 after release tho
<BUGabundo_DrWho> they are getting bigger and bigger .... too much to type
<Ian_Corne> except the eee people
<yofel> I liked ubuntu until they invented notify-osd, and it's a mess since 9.10 (upstart, and now plymouth, ...)
<BUGabundo_DrWho> yofel: again, +1
<BUGabundo_DrWho> so you mean 9.04 alpha 4 ? :D /rant
<Trewas> 10.04 has one very obvious bug to everyone, I was surprised the window controls were broken even when not using the previous default theme in 9.10... otherwise it has been quite ok
<yofel> BUGabundo_DrWho: no, I won't continue the rants from back then, I do remeber them as if it was yesterday though :P
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ahaaha
<BUGabundo_DrWho> I still get bug mail from UM changes :(
<BUGabundo_DrWho> and the the new change to remove tooltips
<BUGabundo_DrWho> even got a reply from Mark
<yofel> I unsubscribed from the UM bug, still subscribed on the tooltips rant though
<JoshuaL> i miss the tooltips
<JoshuaL> they where giving some good information, like what song was playing in rhythmbox etc.
<yofel> I agree with his argument that people are abusing them, but I did like the battery information
<JoshuaL> + that
<JoshuaL> furthermore im happy with ubuntu, cant live without it ;-)
<yofel> oh, Psi has a great tooltip here... hover on the systray icon and a tooltip opens saying... 'Psi'
<yofel> very useful
<Ian_Corne> the weather tooltip is handy tho
<JoshuaL> nm-applet still gives an tooltip
<JoshuaL> Is there a list of features to be expected in maverick?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> not yet
<BUGabundo_DrWho> only after UDS
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_TrueBl, got a mirror for maverick , maybe I'll try it on my desktop pc.
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> main ?
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> I have two in portugal
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> I guess one of your local mirrors has it too
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> just check it out
<BluesKaj> i got the main
<mxe5> I just downloaded the latest Lucid i86 ver. ISO - Is this version any different than the one I downloaded right after the Final release was out ? ?
<holstein> it shouldnt be
<mxe5> holstein; Thanks just wondering - Have a lappy I acquired going to install on.
<holstein> i have a server install
<holstein> i updated before the final
<holstein> a few days
<holstein> and theres no security updates since then
<holstein> i think if something really funky got in
<holstein> they would roll a new one
<mxe5> holstein; Why did you go with the server install - Sharing files, etc. ?
<BluesKaj> holstein, there have been a few updates since , mostly language
<holstein> mxe5: i got an icecast server
<holstein> running on a laptop
<holstein> thats all it does really
<holstein> right now at least
<holstein> BluesKaj: yeah, if i see a security update, i'll do it
<holstein> otherwise, if it aint broke...
<mxe5> holstein: Are you streaming radio or something?
<holstein> im a musician
<holstein> and i stream gigs sometimes
<mxe5> cool
<holstein> and i can stream my piano
<holstein> for teaching purposes
<mxe5> sweet
<holstein> icecast works great
<holstein> im in a channel #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and we stream content for each other
<holstein> live gigs
<holstein> podcasts
<mxe5> I think only reason I reason I would use Server ed. is to setup something for sharing files across my network.
<holstein> everyone contributes with what they do
<holstein> mxe5: have you looked at http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> i built a webserver
<holstein> on a hardy PPC install
<mxe5> yup - Personally I think some of the help I've gotten in these IRC channels is leagues ahead of Msoft support or Dell or whatever......
<holstein> to learn
<holstein> and since then, i just grab these
<holstein> mxe5: i moved my audio studio over to linux
<holstein> and i would not have been able to get it up and running without the help i have found here
<holstein> and ive made some great friends
<mxe5> yup - that turnkey - is it virtyual box or what exactly
<holstein> iso's
<mxe5> ah
<holstein> too easy
<holstein> web based admin
<holstein> all kinds of different set-ups
<holstein> ive tried the drupal, joomla, and wordpress ones
<holstein> and i suggested the file-sharing one
<mxe5> will definitely check out later - have it bookmarked\
<holstein> and heard good things
<holstein> ive used them in virtual box too
<holstein> for testing
<holstein> if you can get Vbox to route the network properly, your good to go
<mxe5> how long is this lucid irc channel going to go
<mxe5> yea virtualbox is pretty nice for testing - getting usb to be seen doesn't always work good
<Ian_Corne> mxe5: this isn't a lucid channel anymore
<Ian_Corne> this is a maverick channel now
<mxe5> I
<mxe5> Ah - I still had ubuntu+1 still listed in my channels and thought that was what this was.
<holstein> it was
<holstein> but now +1 is maverick
<guntbert> mxe5: it is #ubuntu+1
<holstein> 10.10
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> eheh
<mxe5> okie dokie
<mxe5> so i was under the impression the ubuntu+1 channel was for specific questions, etc pertaining to lucid release
<holstein> nah
<mxe5> oh ok
<holstein> its for questions pertaining to the next release
<holstein> whatever release is being developed and tested
<Volkodav> what kernel will they start with ?
<mxe5> ah - that would be maverick - is that part of the name
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Volkodav: i forget where that is
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> theres a page about the goals somewhere
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> Volkodav: ^^^^^
<holstein> ah BUGabundo_TrueBl :)
<Volkodav> volkodav@Lynx-64:~$ uname -a
<Volkodav> Linux Lynx-64 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic #020634rc5 SMP Tue Apr 20 09:07:31 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> daily kernels are not supported oficially
<Volkodav> works fine for me - I need 33 and up for TRIM support
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> I guess
<mxe5> holstein: I saw the Zen virtual at the bottom of the Turnkey site you posted - have you used that yet - looks pretty good?
<holstein> i havent tried that one
<holstein> i bet its great
<JoshuaL> i wonder if +1 will get better SSD support
<holstein> JoshuaL: do you do any flags in fstab?
<Volkodav> JoshuaL: I expect btrfs to be an option for install
<Volkodav> it has SSD mode
<JoshuaL> i dont have a ssd yet, but did some research since i am considering to buy a ssd. i dont wont to change stuff manually in order to get the best out of it :)
<Volkodav> I have one and there is not much to change
<mxe5> holstein: I see the server edition is 64bit - is that the only version - my lappy is older i86 model?
<holstein> hmmm
<Volkodav> I changed the fstab to enable TRIM "discard" and swapiness
<Volkodav> that's pretty much it
<holstein> mxe5: your looking for a lucid server x86 iso?
<Volkodav> and put the logs in ram to tmpfs
<mxe5> holstein: Is that version you installed on your laptop? Yes x86 version would work fine.
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<holstein> i think that should do you right
<holstein> the top one
<mxe5> holstein: Ah ok Thanks - You got me thinking about using this version - I might test it out as a sharing place for music etc.
<holstein> i run ssh on it
<mxe5> yup
<holstein> works great
<mxe5> Think I will go with the i386 version this l;
<mxe5> * this lappy has intel chipset
<holstein> im running it on a P3
<holstein> 900 or so
<mxe5> that's cool - still using a good ol P-III that's great!
<mxe5> I remember when I first used my i486 It was a hotrod compared to the very 1st Pentium setups.
<mxe5> I'm dating myself - but I remember when I paid over $200 for 4mb's ram he heh
<holstein> ;)
<mxe5> gotta run - thanks for tip on turnkey - will check it out
<holstein> later
<mxe5> late
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo_TrueBl, installed maverick on the desktop pc ...seems ok so far
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> cool
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> wb
<BluesKaj> gonna stick with lucid on the laptop tho...for stability
<BluesKaj> the desktop is my labrat pc :)
<Ian_Corne> For me it's the other way round :)
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> I only have this laptop for me
<yofel> for me too, my desktop has the backups ^^
<BluesKaj> getting a bit old ...single amd venice cpu and crappy ati onboard graphics and audio
 * JoshuaL has only a laptop
<JoshuaL> intel core i5 in it, so im good for the next few years :P
<BluesKaj> cool , i can still ssh into the desktop from he lappy, even after the upgrade
<BluesKaj> now if I could just install lucid on wife's pc , all would be good :)
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> ahah
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> who's the boss at home?
<BUGabundo_TrueBl> :)
<BluesKaj> heh, I made the mistake of buying her a new pc with dual cores 2.8ghz amd cpu etc , but we're using it as our media server in the tv room . running spdif/digital out to the HK for audio and dvi-hdmi to the tv for the video portion
<BluesKaj> works well as a second source for media
<BluesKaj> the nvidia geforce 7600 gt could barely handle the immense data requirements of "Avatar" or so it seemed , a few buffer freezes now and then with that video
<BluesKaj> the HD version I mean , the std dvd version was fine
<mxe5> holstein: Did you go with the Sever or Cloud version?
<mxe5> *Server
<holstein> i just did plain old server mxe5
<mxe5> ok - thx - got it downloaded & burned - doing a check of disk now
<sebsebseb> Hi
<aboSamoor> Hi, can anyone help to understand why fsck is called every time I boot ubuntu ?
<SwedeMike> aboSamoor: are you sure you want to ask that in #ubuntu+1 and not in #ubuntu ?
<aboSamoor> SwedeMike: #ubuntu is so crowded and usually you do not get help for advanced problems
<SwedeMike> good luck then.
<BlackOtaku> Hey yall. I'm upgrading a fresh Lucid install to Maverick; updating the update-notifier package in Synaptic requires the removal of the ubuntu-desktop package. Is this safe to remove?
<BlackOtaku> It's my assumption that since ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on most of the things found in a default install, it wouldn't be safe to remove... am I correct in this assumption?
<yofel> well, if you *just* remove ubuntu-desktop nothing will be broken, but that it even wants to remove ubuntu-desktop is an indication that you might not want to apply the update at this point
<arand> BlackOtaku: It is safe to remove, however it convenient for organisatory purposes
<BlackOtaku> Alright, then I think I'll go ahead and update it then... wish me luck
<arand> For example, if you choose to get rid of evlolution from a default install, then ubuntu-desktop would have to go as well...
<BlackOtaku> Ahh ok I see.
<arand> BlackOtaku: If an update wants to remove it, the update is likely bd
<arand> *bad
<BlackOtaku> You're probably right, it's telling me that it couldn't resolve a dependency... Alright, then I'll leave that alone.
<arand> But if you actively want to remove something which comes in the default install, then often ubuntu-desktop has to go...
<BlackOtaku> Alright, all of the updates have been installed and I'm rebooting my Maverick VM
<BlackOtaku> It's booted up fine, thanks again :)
 * arand needs to get onto maverick at some point... bluh.
<aboSamoor> SwedeMike, thanks for the wish, it seems nowadays so hard to get help for ubuntu any where, I am trying IRC and forums and no luck till now !
<acicula> if it does that the most likely culprit would be the shutdown sequenec failing to unmount the disk?
<meowbuntu> hi what is the latest full final release of ubuntu
<SwedeMike> 10.04
<SwedeMike> as advertised on www.ubuntu.com
<meowbuntu> is that final now
<meowbuntu> so atm this channel is not needed
<yofel> it sure is, maverick development has started
<yofel> but lucid is released, support in #ubuntu
<meowbuntu> lucid any better than 9.10
<meowbuntu> 9.10 performed like crap on my old p4 atm am using ubuntu8.04 and no problems
<meowbuntu> 8.04 is the most stable on older computers that is y i am not putting my hopes on lucid
<SwedeMike> what was the problem with 9.10 ?
<SwedeMike> I have 10.04 working on a thinkpad T40, seems just fine, and that's quite old.
<meowbuntu> SwedeMike, well it had quite alot of problems sound would not work at all, cpu was peaking lots even with bare minimal apps running. was quite unstable, etc
<meowbuntu> others had this problems to
<meowbuntu> so i reverted back to the stable consistent 8.04 and now my computer i thought was stuffed is actually working again
<yofel> LeonardDi: o.O?
<LeonardDi> joking on another #
<yofel> heh
<LeonardDi> I keep forgetting this goes *everywhere*
<LeonardDi> one of this days.....
<Ian_Corne> meowbuntu: for support for lucid -> #ubuntu
<meowbuntu> Ian_Corne, not using lucid as i have clearly said
<Ian_Corne> are you using maverick?
<Ian_Corne> did your comment have anything to do with the upcomming release of ubuntu?
<Gumby> looking at the release schedule its pretty darn early in the release cycle to be testing huh
<Ian_Corne> It is :)
<Gumby> hehe, I wont put it on my daily laptop just yet then  ;)
<BluesKaj> so far so good here , on my old desktop
<BluesKaj> but i won't put it on the laptop yet
<Ian_Corne> Well, it's not at the point of really breaking things yet I think
<Ian_Corne> altho I can't launch a terminal via the shortcut anymore :p
<BUGabundo> Gumby: are you trying to insult us, maverick users?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: theres a shortcut??
<Gumby> BUGabundo: lol, hardly
<BUGabundo> I always user gnome do
<BUGabundo> and I have a gnome-terminal on startup apps :)
<Ian_Corne> I use ctrl + alt + t
 * arand thinks ctrl+alt+t is the horriblest kbd shortcut ever, still happy there's at least something per default.
<Ian_Corne> arand: why's that?
<Ian_Corne> it's doable with one hand
<Ian_Corne> and doesn't get pushed by accident
<Ian_Corne> i got ctrl + alt + r for irssi :)
<arand> ...barely, I find it immensely uncomfy.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> guess to each his own
<blerk> someone here told me howto get the volume controls back to verical instead of the new horizontal default, but i forgot how :(
<yofel> blerk: if you're using lucid then please ask in #ubuntu, this is maverick support now
<blerk> :(
<blerk> the traffic goes too quickly and nobody answered, but it seems the old volume control applet has been removed from both ubuntu and the repos
<blerk> so too bad for me :D
<yofel> well, most of the folks that were here a few weeks ago are gone now that lucid is out and at least I can't help you as I don't use gnome
<blerk> no worries, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-02
<IdleOne> Welcome back folks! We are reopen for business, that business being Quanta discussion, let us try to keep to the topic as much as possible. Have a good time!
<AlanBell> speaking of /topic
<IdleOne> AlanBell: you are free to edit that if you like :)
<IdleOne> err it's quantal?
<IdleOne> lol I don't remember
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal.
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-03
<physically_fit> why is this channel up? i thought you closed this channel after the official release.
<ajmitch> quantal is open for development
<physically_fit> what a weird name
<ajmitch> they're all weird names :)
<physically_fit> ajmitch, have you seen Drive, the movie? is it too violent? or sexist?
<ajmitch> no I haven't
<physically_fit> ok
<bazhang> physically_fit, thats not on topic here...
<physically_fit> bazhang, i thought everybody was sleeping so i relaxed a bit
<bazhang> physically_fit, thats not the way it works. there is a chat channel : #ubuntu-offtopic
<physically_fit> no one has replied to me there
<bazhang> physically_fit, so be patient. that does not make this the random chat channel
<physically_fit> random rhinoceros
<bazhang> ?
<physically_fit> after qantal quetzal
<physically_fit> is that a good name?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat physically_fit
<snadge> is memtest86 option supposed to be on the livecd?
<snadge> or has that been removed for 12.04.. im not sure, i used LiLi from windows to create the usb boot image
<snadge> so im wondering if thats why
<Fyodorovna> snadge, 12.04 is on #ubuntu now are you tapping the shift at power on to get the early gui the memtetst should be there
<snadge> this is from the live usb
<snadge> written with lili
<snadge> you have 3 options.. try ubuntu.. install ubuntu.. and check cd for defects
<snadge> i might be tripping .. but i recall earlier versions of ubuntu giving you the option to run memtest from the installation media
<Fyodorovna> snadge, we have to have gthis conversation on #ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> s/this
<snadge> well lets pretend its the next version ;)
<snadge> is there a next version yet? i'll install that and use it instead.. just to avoid having to go in #ubuntu
<vega-> how about reading the channel topic ...
<snadge> ok i guess "will be" gives a clue towards that answer
<snadge> no need to be snarky about it
<vega-> most likely it is not installable yet
<snadge> yeah i can see quantal
<snadge> its tempting
<snadge> perhaps the topic should say "is" instead of "will be"
<snadge> not that anyone reads topics.. unless they
<snadge> oops.. have just joined the channel
<AlanBell> snadge: well it isn't 12.10 yet, it is Quantal Quetzal
<AlanBell> it will be 12.10 when it is released
<AlanBell> I wonder if wayland will be close to useable for Quantal
<snadge> probably not
<AlanBell> why?
<snadge> too new.. something like Xorg doesn't get replaced terribly easily
<snadge> its taken years to get where it is
<AlanBell> I am sure xorg will still be there by default
<snadge> if wayland has good X11 compatibility
<AlanBell> weston kinda works right now
<snadge> then it might be useable
<AlanBell> just need the gtk build to have the wayland backend flag turned on
<snadge> remote desktop is also kind of important for me
<snadge> so it needs something like nx, at the very least.. vnc
<AlanBell> sure, but if it just runs GTK applications that would be interesting
<AlanBell> and unity
<AlanBell> I am running the GTK compiled from the PPA with the wayland backend turned on, but I can't get applications to run in weston right now
<snadge> i might install quantal in a vm
<ior3k> anyone else having problems with some settings not being activated? (font size, icon theme)
<bmoez> hi, if i want ot post some ideas (only some opinions) about what do i think ubuntu 12.10 should have, where to post?
<rye> bmoez: i suppose here - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<bmoez> rye: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all , so what's happening ?
<Sidewinder> Mornin' BluesKaj
<Sidewinder> \o
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder
<BluesKaj> think I'm going to install a separate hdd for 12.10 testing ..my other test machine's mobo "konqed out" and I don't feel like spending any more on single core 6 yrold pc
<bobweaver> hello what is the kernel for quantal ? also I am not gettiing hits on updates for some of the repos all the extra ones both i386 and amd84 are pulling error any one else seeing the same thing  ?
<bobweaver> amd84 :D    amd64 *
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, is 12.10 packaged?
<bobweaver> I just changes the sources list like in debian
<bobweaver> with sed
<bobweaver> I will post sources.list
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964573/
<bobweaver> do I need too do mpre then change the sources list and the sources.list.d/ dir ?
<bobweaver> seemes like it is upgradeing all right
<bobweaver> It says that it is going to take 37 min for all the packages to download
<ikonia> bobweaver: I wouldn't suggest you do that
<BluesKaj> bobweaver,  sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/' /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bobweaver> ikonia,  why is that ?
<bobweaver> dependency's
<ikonia> bobweaver: well, what are you trying to do ?
<bobweaver> upgrade to 12.10
<ikonia> you're just going to create a problem on your machine
<bobweaver> test
<ikonia> bobweaver: why ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: 12.10 doesn't exist yet
<bobweaver> because I like to break my systems
<ikonia> you don't as you cry and complain constantly that it doesn't work
<bobweaver> why is there packages for it if it is not there
<bobweaver> ikonia,  is a future tiller
<ikonia> bobweaver: use the packages, good luck
<ikonia> you seem to expect it to work, and get some sort of benifit from running it
<ikonia> bobweaver: but please don't moan when it doesn't work
<bobweaver> ikonia,  in llooking into crystal ball
<ikonia> don't be silly
<ikonia> it's a very early stage of development, you can't expect it to be usable
<bobweaver> :)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, the repos don't have any 12.10 packages yet , correct?
<bobweaver> all I want to do is fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F    all day long
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I think it's pretty much 12.04 with a few development packages
<ikonia> BluesKaj: not sure how much has been upgraded from 12.04 yet, but it won't be much
<bobweaver> I thought that motu has been pushing packages for a week or so now I COULD be Wrong on that
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok ,  figured that's the case
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I think the odd thing has been updated, but the updates are normally "trying stuff out" updates
<ikonia> (at this stage)
<bobweaver> lots of cool mono upgrades I see which I like
<bobweaver> no linux-image update thou
<ikonia> bobweaver: I'd sit back and wait for it to actually get some content on it
<bobweaver> nope I want a dependency war :)
<BluesKaj> I need some advice on installing a separate hdd for testing 12.10 ..never tried it before , and I'm concerned about how grub handles 2 hdds with differnt OSs
<ikonia> ok, but then please don't complain about it
<ikonia> BluesKaj: grub2 and dual booting, very very very annoying
<bobweaver> open gparted and get too
<bobweaver> it
<ikonia> BluesKaj: since the config files where located in /etc it's made it a pretty poor option for dual booting
<bobweaver> BluesKaj,  qume vbox vmware ?
<bobweaver> qemu *
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the possability of things such as shared /boot and menu.lst is now gone so the updates process is just useless for dual booting linux
<bobweaver> ikonia,  this is my test computer So if you see me asking questions about Hey this is not wotking I might be on a different computer ...
<BluesKaj> gawd , do I have to change the boot sequnce each time then ?
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, I'm not a VMware , or VB fan ...a bit of a purist , prefer the real thing
<bobweaver> BluesKaj,  why not have a testing machine or a different partition for the whole "kit-and-kablodal "
<bobweaver> that why you can always fall back but I sure do like taking snapshots for testing in vbox and other virtual envo's
<JanC> you can put grub on both devices, and use your BIOS to select which you want to boot from
<JanC> or make static links to the other grub
<JanC> by "links" I mean menu items to boot through to the other one
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, well I planned on using a different drive (not a prtition) for testing , since i have one available from my other pc which lost it's mobo
<ikonia> BluesKaj: jans suggestion of using grub on each drive isolated and then using the bios to select is probablty the most realistic approach
<JanC> BluesKaj: alternatively, you can use a disk tray that allows to switch disks easily
<JanC> of course that's not possible in every case
<BluesKaj> JanC, ikonia , I was hoping not to have to change the boot sequence each time I wanted to use one hdd or the other ....and grub is difficult to configure to dual boot 2 hdds ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's just not practical to use grub2 to dual boot 2 linux distros any more
<BluesKaj> JanC, a disk tray , the I'd have to spend money ...if that's the case then I may as well buy another mobo for mu old pc and use it instaed
<JanC> well, actually, it's not *that* difficult to do, but requires some knowledge about grub2 configuration internals
<ikonia> JanC: educate me, how do you deal with the configuration files being stored in /etc on one distro, how does the second distro update that ?
<JanC> well, there are 2 options, the easiest is to just add a grub item that boots the second grub install
<ikonia> JanC: yes, that's "sloppy" but a straight forward approach
<JanC> the more difficult one would involve some scripting, I suppose
<bobweaver> why thou
<bobweaver> what is the point in all that
<BluesKaj> yeah , i would like to find some info or a tutorial to help me dual boot with grub, I used  to dual boot windows7 and kubuntu on grub2 a while back , but that was just a mayyer of partitioning and grub recognizing W7 and linking it to the windows mbr
<ikonia> JanC: the only way I can see doing it would be to have a grub "event" that can manipulate the file on the other disk, but that's way too complex
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you can do windows/linux no problem
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's just linux/linux that's poor
<BluesKaj> ikonia, now that's gotta be a major oversight by the grub devs
<JanC> another option is to install the grubs that are updated by the OS in the partition boot record, and have grub (or another bootloader) in the MBR of the boot disk
<bobweaver> go complian to gnu and see what thy say :D
<JanC> it's actually not grub2 that can't do this, it's the configuration scripts that most distros use
<ikonia> JanC: sloppy, but simple
<BluesKaj> JanC, I like the idea of the 2 grubs linking , whether it's considered "dirty" or not is immaterial , as long as it works :)
<bobweaver> that is like telling a "know-it-all" python dev too learn lisp  lol
<ikonia> bobweaver: got anything of value to add or just stupid comments ?
<bobweaver> just stupid things as you put them
<ikonia> bobweaver: then please don't
<ikonia> BluesKaj: it's probably your best bet beyond the bios option
<bobweaver> ikonia,  Ill do what I want therer is the ignore option that I am sure you know off
<bobweaver> of *
<ikonia> bobweaver: sorry, no, you won't. It's a 12.10 discussion channel, not make random pointless comments to break up a discussion channel
<ikonia> people where discussing something about 12.10 and how to manage booting it, you adding pointless silly comments doesn't help - and just breaks it up, so please stop
<JanC> wait, doesn't grub2 have a default config script that adds links to other linux installs?
<BluesKaj> JanC, ikonia , what about a boot disk , where i can make the choice from , is that possible ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: you'd still need to load secondary grubs for each install
<JanC> everything is possible  ;)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the config would be in /etc/ on "A" distro, so the other distro wouldn't be able to update it for the boot disk
<BluesKaj> ok , time to do some research on grub and 2 drives
<JanC> it seems like 30_os_prober searches for Windows, Linux, Mac OS X & Hurd installs
<JanC> just make sure the second install puts its grub on the right disk
<ikonia> JanC: and it always fails as it can't see /etc on the second disk on the second install
<JanC> or maybe not install grub
<JanC> ikonia: ah, maybe
<JanC> ikonia: well, it could see that  ;)
<JanC> and it doesn't really need those files in /etc, as the result is already stored in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ikonia> JanC: yes, but on update those files get rebuilt
<JanC> ikonia: that's exactly what you want actually
<ikonia> JanC: it is, I agree, however not when you're on the distro that isn't "controlling" grub
<JanC> the grub on the second disk would never be used, but part of its config file would
<ikonia> but it doesn't
<ikonia> as grub won't see the second disks info
<ikonia> try it
<ikonia> I know what you are suggesting "should" work
<JanC> what I mean is that it would be easy to add a config script to the first disk that cuts the interesting parts (the menu items) out of the /boot/grub/grub.cfg of the second disk
<JanC> a custom grub config script
<ikonia> JanC: ahh, so you're suggesting hook into the pre-generated config file
<JanC> just add a shell script /etc/grub.d/11_add_second_ubuntu on the first disk that cuts the menu items out of /boot/grub/grub.cfg on disk 2 and writes them to stdout
<JanC> (and maybe some other things from the grub.cfg too, I didn't check what exactly would be needed)
<JanC> and it doesn't actually have to be a shell script even, AFAIK
<JanC> although I never tried using python or such  :P
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek is happening right now in #ubuntu-classroom
<bobweaver> thansk dholbach  looking at lisk now I am sure there is cool stuff thanks again I forgot about this I caught some of the juju and marks talk
<dholbach> there always is
<dholbach> and the good thing is: we keep the logs :)
<bobweaver> yeah lol I made them tables on that page :P
<eagles0513875_> hey guys
<eagles0513875_> i thought this channel was closed after release
<eagles0513875_> hey ikonia are you in kubuntu im at a loss in regards to an issue i have run across in 12.04
<bobweaver> dholbach,  also thanks so much for the youtube videos on packaging if you are who I think you are :)
<dholbach> bobweaver, I did them ages ago - maybe this cycle I'll get some time to redo them :)
<dholbach> thanks :)
<bobweaver> Please
<bobweaver> I will shave my head
<dholbach> eagles0513875_, well, there's a new ubuntu+1 again
<eagles0513875_> hehe have the repos been opened for the next release?
<dholbach> yes, some days ago already
<eagles0513875_> dholbach: :D interesting i though though that it usually occured after UDS
<dholbach> no no, everybody's been busy opening it already :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development session (at Ubuntu Open Week) starting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-classroom
 * dholbach better gets ready
<eagles0513875_> dholbach: you giving the lecture
<dholbach> yes
<eagles0513875_> :) looking forward to it :)
<eagles0513875_> dholbach: i sent you msg with question as i cannot send to channel
<JanC> eagles0513875_: you can ask questions in  #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<eagles0513875_> thanks
<Captain_Proton> I am trying to install 12.04 on a ASUS desktop with a EFI bois I can get it to boot but when I try to install it there is no hardrive. I tried both IDE and SATA settings.
<Captain_Proton> would 12.10 alpha have better efi support
<htorque> Captain_Proton: hi! what board is it?
<htorque> i'm on a P8Z68-V which works just fine
<Captain_Proton> htorque, sorry one sec
<Captain_Proton> the mobo is asus N13219
<Captain_Proton> htorque, the mobo is asus N13219
<Captain_Proton> htorque, I just install a updated bois maybe that will help
<Captain_Proton> htorque, did you have to pass any kernel args?
<Captain_Proton> sweet update the bios and pass nomodset worked :D
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i would like to add info of the music i'm listening on guayadeque or on other player to my conky config..how can i do that?
<Fyodorovna> So Quantal Quetzal is a upgrade from precise right now I assume, is it a change the repos of software sources as of now? I have a couple of 12.04 images t waste.
<Fyodorovna> *to
<yofel> home sweet home, forgot to rejoin after the cleanup :)
<Fyodorovna> So Quantal Quetzal is a upgrade from precise right now I assume, is it a change the repos of software sources as of now? I have a couple of 12.04 images t waste.
<BluesKaj> Fyodorovna, it's not in the repos yet
<BluesKaj> not here at least
<Fyodorovna> BluesKaj, ah so is it available in some manner?
<BluesKaj> Fyodorovna, not that I know of
<BluesKaj> the guys here opened the chat a day early , I think
<Fyodorovna> BluesKaj, seems early I seem to have see people running it but no big hurry just curious, thankx.
<bobweaver> I am running 12.10
<BluesKaj> got a mirror ?
<bobweaver> no but I could make remastersys or something like that
<bobweaver> I just did it for packaging purposes althou I am not v.good at that
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, you did the old sources.list trick , substituting precise with quantal , correcy
<BluesKaj> correct , rather ?
<bobweaver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<bobweaver> but i did the sources list do-dad
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, not real keen on VB , but will test drive run it ?
<BluesKaj> run in it , rather
<bobweaver> not sure if there is daily shots of it yet thou for testdrive Oo
<bobweaver> 12.10 ^^
<BluesKaj> ok
<FernandoMiguel> YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY we are back :DDDDD
<FernandoMiguel> fyi 1st major bug
<FernandoMiguel> libfont
<Fyodorovna> bobweaver, so how did you acquire 12.10?
<Fyodorovna> bobweaver, ah I see you modified the source list I thought that was the only method as of now.
<fernandomiguel2> drat
<fernandomiguel2> cant boot
<fernandomiguel2> stops after NETBIOS
<fernandomiguel2> i've reverted all network related packages
<fernandomiguel2> and still no boot :\
<mongo> Fyodorovna: what does the netbios upstart script invoke?
<Fyodorovna> mongo, not sure.
<mongo> you see this when you hit esc in plymouth?
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-04
<lolzer> hi can i share my wifi connection on my laptop which is running ubuntu to my desktop (running windows xp) via ethernet cable??
<Double-IPA> I was worried that Ubuntu lost it with 11.10 but I can admit that I'm reassured with 12.04.  phew!
<Double-IPA> really my only gripe right now is that unity is hard to configure
<Double-IPA> there's options but they are limited
<gnomefreak> and here goes update to Quantal :)
<gnomefreak> my launcher bar is not working :( i cant launch anything from bar, but Dash works fine
<gnomefreak> yay launcher works again
<nischayn22> HI, could anyone please answer to this Question http://askubuntu.com/questions/124119/has-the-ubuntu-heating-problem-for-sony-vaio-users-been-solved
<BluesKaj> nischayn22, this not the chat to ask that question , try #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> or #ubuntu , nischayn22
<bobweaver> anyone want to help debug ?
<bobweaver> I have no gui as of this morrining :)
<BluesKaj> bobweaver, no desktop ?
<bobweaver> no desktop :(
<bobweaver> it is fun thou \o/
<BluesKaj> still on 12.10 right ?
<bobweaver> BluesKaj:  yes well kinda
<bobweaver> it is a fonts that are messing things up I think at least that is what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says
<BluesKaj> do you have a recovery kernel? , might be a partial install and "repair broken packages" can finish the install
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/967079
<bobweaver> that was fun too paste that :)
<ikonia> bobweaver: why did you post that in #ubuntu too ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: I did warn you about not asking for help with 12.10 before you started
<bobweaver> yes but I am not complaining
<bobweaver> I am simply testing
<ikonia> I told you it wasn't supported, so don't complain when it doesn't work
<ikonia> yet I now see you asking for help with it in #ubuntu despite me giving you multiple warnings about not doing that before you started trying it
<bobweaver> ikonia:  not sure what you are getting at 1st I dont really  care 2nd I should tell people correct .... 3 who cares
<ikonia> bobweaver: I warned you that 12.10 is not supported and hadn't really even started being put together,
<ikonia> bobweaver: you're asking for a non-existant development product support in #ubuntu - when I told you not to
<ikonia> actually bobweaver I can't be bothered explaining this
<MrChrisDruif> <offtopic-comment>Hurray, it's back</offtopic-comment>
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-05
<snadge> theres no way to install quantal yet without installing precise and updating?
<snadge> its times like this.. i wish btrfs was stable ;)
<snadge> i know that linux 3.4 breaks radeon graphics from experience.. so im not real keen on that just yet
<astraljava> snadge: Gotta wait for when the first dailies get spun.
<Fyodorovna> When do the dailies start I forget?
<snadge> dunno.. im not waiting
<snadge> im installing precise in a vm and dist upgrading :p
<astraljava> I have no idea, tbh, but the first alpha is already early June.
<snadge>  update-manager -d doesnt work for quantal ;)
<snadge> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<snadge> :1,$ s/precise/quantal/g
<snadge> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snadge> :p
<snadge> ok.. im running quantal
<snadge> exciting ;)
<snadge> nooo... wobble windows has been removed :P
<bcuraboy> how can i set nautilus to load thumbnails?reason: in chrome when i want to upload a photo to a social network,the preview of the file doesn't show up...
<bcuraboy> there's no nautilus elementary for ubuntu 12.04?
<em> what's new in the next ubuntu?
<penguin42> em: I'm not sure that's decided yet - it looks like UDS for Q is in a couple of days time
<penguin42> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu  doesnt't show much assigned to quantal yet
<philinux> penguin42: Regarding bug reporting in QQ. Is it worth reporting bugs before alpha 1 milestone?
 * penguin42 isn't sure
<penguin42> philinux: I'd guess only if you can track it down to a particular packag
<philinux> penguin42: The repos for QQ will be in a state of flux just now so I assumed bug reporting would be a drain on resources until alpha1
<philinux> or at least somewhere between tool chain upload and alpha1
<penguin42> philinux: which is why I say if you can actually find there is definitely a bug in  a particular package then it's worth reporitng it just to make sure it gets fixed
<philinux> penguin42: ah ok gotcha
<snadge> anyone know what the story for quantal is yet? :P
<snadge> new kernel.. new gcc... profit?
<philinux> snadge: UDS 7th may
<snadge> so nobody is going to screw with anything else until then.. im guessing the new kernel and new compiler is just the base to work from
<snadge> so far so good.. i wouldn't bother reporting bugs with kernel 3.4, they're all pretty much known
<penguin42> snadge: They're not necessarily that interrelated
<snadge> 3.4 was designed purely to upset people
<snadge> but it runs great in virtualbox.. so whos complaining
<philinux> snadge: QQ is PP at the moment with minor changes so I would expect it to run ok
<snadge> well i wouldn't call the kernel minor personally
<snadge> it probably boots natively on 1 in 2 pcs
<snadge> forget about display drivers etc :p
<snadge> and gcc 4.6 -> 4.7 .. thats bound to break stuff
<snadge> and thats before the devs have even tried to break stuff.. thats just given breakage to existing stuff ;)
<snadge> entirely to be expected though
<philinux> snadge: changelog not very busy https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.4.0-1.3
<snadge> the ABI has changed.. thats probably the biggest thing
<snadge> im not sure what else has changed between precises 3.2 and 3.4 kernel
<snadge> with any luck fglrx and nvidia drivers will be working by the time the alpha rolls around
<philinux> snadge: Kernel team > http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam/2012/05/02/quantal-linux-kernel-3-4-0-1-3-uploaded/
<snadge> but that probably depends on whether its decided to update xorg to 1.12
<philinux> Doesnt say much
<snadge> or not
<snadge> does that basically mean that as it stands now.. theres not much difference between mainline 3.4 and quantal 3.4?
<penguin42> snadge: fglrx and nvidia almost never work by the time the alpha comes out!
<snadge> well i managed to hack fglrx to work on 3.4 kernel
<snadge> and im not a kernel dev
<snadge> nor do i have the source to fglrx.. i just kludged the headers a bit
<snadge> but it was a tad unstable
<snadge> so i do know from experience there are a few changes there that amd and nvidia will have to deal with.. but they're probably not massive
<snadge> it would be nice to get them onboard as quickly as possible.. because most people either dont have intel graphics.. or are unenthusiastic about using radeon/nouveau
<snadge> thats probably the biggest thing that influences my decision whether to run it natively.. or in a vm.. asides from other general breakage
<philinux> snadge: I always run the dev version on a disk 2 in my desktop
<philinux> disk 1 has stable version on it
<snadge> yeah i wont do that until i can be sure that i can display something in X
<snadge> thats kind of a pre-requisite for me
<philinux> snadge: Thats how i've done it for ages.
<penguin42> Radeon driver works decently these days - certainly for my HD4350; it's not supposed to be as fast as the fglrx, but certainly it gets to the display and runs KDE OK
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eagles0513875> hi guys :)
<KarmaComa> Hi, on Kubuntu 12.04 every time i disable DPMS i find it enabled itself after sometime!
<bazhang> KarmaComa, #ubuntu for that
<bazhang> or #kubuntu
<KarmaComa> they told me to go here for precise
<bazhang> they were wrong
<KarmaComa> ok thanks
<penguin42> Precise was here until it was released
<KarmaComa> oh ok
<penguin42> +1 is always 'the next one'
<BluesKaj> penguin42, any word on when the "next one " is to be released for testing ?
<FernandoMiguel> hey guys
<FernandoMiguel> anyone having trouble booting up quantal?
<FernandoMiguel> seems to be network related
<FernandoMiguel> if I disable network interfaces, it boots ok
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, using NM ?
<FernandoMiguel> ofc
<BluesKaj> wireless laptop I suppose
<FernandoMiguel> I commented eth0 in interfaces and it works
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: I already tried reverting wireless tools to no efect
<FernandoMiguel> but yes, laptop  with intel wifi card
<FernandoMiguel> 09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)
<FernandoMiguel> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, any chance you have an ethernet connection nearby ...upgrading to a new alpha release OS is always tricky with wifi
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: I managed to get it working.... disabling interfaces
<BluesKaj> strange
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: I've upgraded to quantal the day precise was released :)
<BluesKaj> did you do the change the name in the sources.list procedure/trick?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj:  ofc
<FernandoMiguel> there is no other way to upgrade, this soon
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/' /etc/apt/sources.list ? ...you realize that there can be some dependency problems if the repos aren't finished upgrading all the packages themselves
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: after working for a week?
<FernandoMiguel> on two diff laptops, on diff days, diff network and repos? :)
<BluesKaj> really FernandoMiguel , hmm, maybe i should test it then , i have a spare HDD that i'm going to install inside my pc , maybe I'll try it on that
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> let me know what you find
<FernandoMiguel> I'll see if I can dig any logs and file a bug
<FernandoMiguel> maybe against NM
<BluesKaj> well, I'm using ethernet , my house is totally wired with cat5
<FernandoMiguel> me too
<FernandoMiguel> at least on this one
<FernandoMiguel> on my office one it's wifi (broadcom)
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-06
<jokerdino> asd
<jokerdino> s
<jokerdino> oops sorry about that.
<Fudge> bring on june 7 :)
<jokerdino> a month away :/
<Fudge> yeah sux hey loL
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sidewinder> Mornin' BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Sidewinder :)
<_3vi1_> Odd.  My e1000e doesn't seem to be working with the 3.4 kernel.  Searching launchpad bugs, I see people complaining of similar problems, but with the 3.2 kernels - where I'm working fine.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone using CIFS on FSTAB?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/995535
 * FernandoMiguel kicks the bot
<Daekdroom> ubottu is not even here.
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: I guess I have to kick it further :)
<Bluefoxicy> seriously two things come to mind now
<Bluefoxicy> 1)  why can't Ubuntu redistribute the VirtualBox extension that adds USB 2.0?
<Bluefoxicy> 2)  Why can't SOMEBODY write an open source patch that adds USB 2.0 anyway, since most of the code base is GPL?!
<FernandoMiguel> Bluefoxicy: ask Oracle
<Bluefoxicy> FernandoMiguel:  we redistribute flash ... kind of.
<FernandoMiguel> Bluefoxicy: the Oracle build has it
<BluesKaj> I'm trying how to rename my external drive ..it shows as external after renaming it with: sudo e2label /dev/sdf1 External , but when I drag it to the desktop , icon view shows the same series of letters and numbers that I was trying to rename in the fist place
<Bluefoxicy> FernandoMiguel:  my concern is that on upgrade virtualbox might suddenly break
<Bluefoxicy> I'm not sure if it's good at removing its extensions
<Bluefoxicy> but that's more of a phantom concern
<FernandoMiguel> Bluefoxicy: *all* VB versions out there *always* break on me when kernel upgrades
<FernandoMiguel> I just stop caring
<Bluefoxicy> haha
<Bluefoxicy> VirtualBox was amazing before it was entirely mature
<FernandoMiguel> when that happens, I just boot use the older kernel for a few days
<FernandoMiguel> till it works
<Bluefoxicy> it was faster than VMware even without the CPU virtualization extensions
<FernandoMiguel> KVM FTW
<penguin42> Bluefoxicy: I suspect someone could add USB2 but it's not trivial, and as FM says, a lot of people are doing KVM/QEMU stuff these days (which I think USB2 went into a few months back - or is at least around)
<Bluefoxicy> nice
<Bluefoxicy> I'll have to look into KVM
<Bluefoxicy> adding USB2 isn't trivial by any stretch:  it's an entire emulated host controller interface
<Bluefoxicy> I just figured someone would have done it
<Bluefoxicy> or maybe had the sanity to write an API on top of an emulated HCI and use the same code library for VBox/KVM/Qemu
<Bluefoxicy> virtualization on Linux should be a big feature :|
<Bluefoxicy> but it's so fragmented
<Bluefoxicy> everyone is using Xen, or KVM, or VirtualBox
<Bluefoxicy> some people went with VMware, mostly VMware has its own server and such
<Bluefoxicy> etc
<Bluefoxicy> it would be a killer feature if Ubuntu could actually boot other OSes
<Bluefoxicy> like if it detected Windows on /dev/sda1 and let you boot it (unmounts sda1) using a device mapper device that maps in a partition table and that partition
<Bluefoxicy> it'd be a little tricky of course (you'd have to generate a custom bootloader for the MBR being mapped in)
<Bluefoxicy> and you'd lose all the other partitions (Windows boots without its D: and F:!) :P
<penguin42> Bluefoxicy: The tricky thing there is to make the windows that boots see it's devices with the appropriate device drivers; windows doesn't normally like being moved between hardware
<Bluefoxicy> that's true
<FernandoMiguel> great....
<FernandoMiguel> my SSL certs are screwed
<FernandoMiguel> both FF and chrome show expired SSL for multicert
<FernandoMiguel> but they say they have issued new certs two months ago
<FernandoMiguel> ca-certificates is from 201202
<FernandoMiguel> /etc/ssl/certs has nothing new either
<FernandoMiguel> /home/fernando/.mozilla/firefox/omcco3vm.default/cert8.db seems to be the culprid, aka the SSL store
<FernandoMiguel> s$ lsof | grep cert
<FernandoMiguel> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /root/.gvfs
<FernandoMiguel>       Output information may be incomplete.
<FernandoMiguel> chrome     4786   fernando   51u      REG                8,5     19456   132341 /home/fernando/.pki/nssdb/cert9.db
<FernandoMiguel> chrome     5255   fernando   23w      REG                8,5    131072   132768 /home/fernando/.mozilla/firefox/omcco3vm.default/cert8.db
<FernandoMiguel> chrome     5255   fernando   32r      REG                8,5     65536   677418 /home/fernando/.adobe/Flash_Player/cert8.db (deleted)
<FernandoMiguel> chrome     5255   fernando   33r      REG                8,5     65536   677404 /home/fernando/.adobe/Flash_Player/cert8.db (deleted)
<FernandoMiguel> chrome     5255   fernando   34u      REG                8,5     65536   673820 /home/fernando/.adobe/Flash_Player/cert8.db (deleted)
<Fyodorovna> FernandoMiguel, do you have a link for pastebin?
<FernandoMiguel> paste.ubuntu.com
<Fyodorovna> FernandoMiguel, cool, it makes things easier if you use it if you can. :)
<Fyodorovna> FernandoMiguel, the bot will usually tell you this not sure why it didn't, must be out for lunch lol.
<FernandoMiguel> indeed it is
<|_Dammed_|> wow  no ops here
<|_Dammed_|> whats the point of putting ubuntu on a tf101 tablet
<penguin42> |_Dammed_|: Well if you want to do some dev on the move the Transformer isn't that bad a choice
<ikonia> |_Dammed_|: did you need help from an op ?
<MrChrisDruif> ikonia; he was mildly surprised that he didn't see any badge wearing ops around
<ikonia> oh, right
<nickgaw> Hi, Why does do-release-upgrade on 12.04 not upgrade to the next development release?  I did the -d switch and still it says no upgrades
<MrChrisDruif> nickgaw; because there isn't been an official build (Alpha, beta etc)
<Daekdroom> I think the only way to go to quantal currently is changing sources.list and hope it doesn't go boom.
<MrChrisDruif> You can switch sources, if you got a minute or two I can find the command
<nickgaw> ok
<MrChrisDruif> sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Should do the trick nickgaw
<MrChrisDruif> With other words, switch the words precise for quantal in /etc/apt/sources.list, update the repositories and then do a dist-upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> MrChrisDruif: I believe nickgaw is using 10.04 ... he asked on #ubuntu earlier, I took it to mean he wanted to update to 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> IntuitiveNipple; "Why does do-release-upgrade on 12.04" <= looks like 12.04 to me
<MrChrisDruif> ow, maybe just "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d" also does the trick nickgaw
<nickgaw> I am on 12.04 trying to upgrade to the next development release will try that command
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh. good point. He's asking two separate questions then!
<nickgaw> is it possible that my ubuntu installation could expload and no longer work?
<IntuitiveNipple> nickgaw: yes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> 12.10 is only just getting going
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, always backup your data
<MrChrisDruif> It's pre-alpha!!
<nickgaw> and is it possible that as I am totally blind and use orca for reading what is on the screen that I would lose speech during the upgrade process and require sited assistance?
<KM0201> nickgaw: i'd say not only possible, but likely..lol
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201; don't l.o.l. on that...
<IntuitiveNipple> nickgaw: I'd strongly recommend you stay with what you have. The development release is supposed to break frequently this early on in the cycle
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: it's true though.
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201; it might be true, but no need to append lol right?
<nickgaw> what is wrong with lol on something like that?  I thought that was the point of development was breaking and fixing things?
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: i think you're being oversensitive.
<MrChrisDruif> Might be...bit tired ^_^
<IntuitiveNipple> It's either LOL or COL (cries out loud!)
<nickgaw> good point
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe =D
<IntuitiveNipple> I've personally physically thrown a alpha-dev system out the 1st floor window for breaking!
<IntuitiveNipple> It didn't help O.O
<nickgaw> what package contains the vmbuilder command for building an ubuntu virtual machine with use with qemu and would the windows installer .disc format be usable as a virtual machine with qemu?
<penguin42> looks like it's python-vm-builder
<penguin42> nickgaw: I like the apt-file command for finding that type of thing
<MrChrisDruif> apt-file?
<penguin42> apt-file
<MrChrisDruif> Installing...
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-file - APT package searching utility -- command-line interface
<jbicha> dpkg -S also works
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: Wonderful program - lets you find a file in a package even if you've not got it installed
<MrChrisDruif> I know of apt-cache
<penguin42> jbicha: Only if you have it installed
<IntuitiveNipple> dpkg -S only works for installed packages
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Which dev board ?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: huh?
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: That you defenestrated
<jbicha> apt-file only works if you have it installed too ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> oh! I forget now... but I'm sure it'll be putting up shoots in the garden soon :p
<jbicha> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I did try growing a bluetooth keyboard too :p
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I believe they're better as holders for cress
<IntuitiveNipple> :) Bit wimpy for me ... I'm a farmboy... I'll go with rape sugar beat and potatoes!
<penguin42> I'm not sure there's enough room for a spud in a keyboard
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-29
<gmg85> downloaded and compiled compact wireless drivers compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u
<gmg85> on ubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<leolove> Hi
<leolove> Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe it works on boot for 15 minutes only and then disconnect.
<BluesKaj> leolove, best to ask in #ubuntu
<leolove> okay thanks
<Fudge> im looking forward to 1.404
<Fudge> ahahahah
<Fudge> misplaced decimal
<lordievader> Good evening.
<johnjohn101> when 13.10 goes to the 1st alpha, will it be using the qt version of unity?
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, there's a rumour , yes , but i don't know for sure
<BluesKaj> not much info being offered
<johnjohn101> it's ok, still 6-7 weeks or so before 1st alpha.
<BluesKaj> the chainloader should be available in a week or 2
<johnjohn101> meaning the daily should start rolling then?
<johnjohn101> going to be interesting to see what can be delivered by mid october.
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<BluesKaj> well, I'm sticking with Kubuntu , dunno if they're going to follow the mir path as well , probly stick with X's present version(s)
<k1l_> since its the target to get the new unity into 14.10 it would be good to be tested in 13.10, imho
<DarkEra> 14.10? i though 13.10 and for sure 14.04 would have Unity Next and Mir
<BluesKaj> k1l_, I saw an announcement on the 'net about it here
<BluesKaj> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/05/canonical_mir_announcement/
<k1l_> DarkEra: sry, was a typo. i meant 14.04
<DarkEra> k1l_, no worries, that can happen to anyone :)
<DarkEra> one thing i hope though and that is that Unity Next will work smoother in the upcoming releases.
<sara> http://techcrunch.com/search/ubuntu lets change this
<sara> oops there where results but noscript stopped me from viewing them
<SuperLag> what's the point of Mir? What is so wrong with Xorg that Ubuntu doesn't just stick with what works?
<jtaylor> xorg sucks at pretty much everything but working :)
<jtaylor> most major issue for me with it that it provides zero security ._.
<jtaylor> look up why wayland exists for more reasons
<jtaylor> (the question why mir and not wayland I can't answer :) )
<johnjohn101> either way, should be an interesting journey to 14.04.
<hachre> xorg has everything wrong with it
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-30
<SuperLag> Has work already started on 13.10, or is everyone taking a (well-deserved!) break?
<SuperLag> If 13.10 dailies are already available, I'm interested to know where to download from.
<lordievader> SuperLag: Thought only the repo's where available for Saucy.
<yofel> well, debian syncing has started. There's usually not much visible development until UDS though
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<PeterME_> Hi
<Aaron> can someone help me with this issue, http://pastebin.com/tf1dDXj7
<bazhang> Aaron, in saucy?
<Aaron> let me check it out,
<bazhang> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Aaron, support for 13.04 and below is in #ubuntu
<Aaron> lol sorry,
<Aaron> let me update to saucy to check it out
<bazhang> nothing there Aaron
<Aaron> let me check it out though.
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-01
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ToBeFree> I would like to upgrade to 13.10; "do-release-upgrade -d" doesn't work yet, however. Would it work to replace all occurences of "raring" in my sources.list by "saucy" or aren't those repositories up yet?
<bekks> The latter.
<ToBeFree> any idea when I could do this?
<bekks> 14When someone set up the repos :)
<Ian_Corne> sausy is already there
<Ian_Corne> our mirror has it already at least
<Ian_Corne> the delta with raring will be small still however
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntu.rave.org/dists/
<brendand> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/
<ToBeFree> ah, great
<Fudge> its working nicely too
<ToBeFree> 237 upgrades. :D
<BluesKaj> I wonder what happened to the 64 bit builds for the hdmi/intel audio patch that was published earlier this week , it. seems to have disappeared ..this is the 32 bit  url : https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<sevenhill> hi everyone
<sevenhill> how can i upgrade my *ubuntu to 13.10 ?
<jhenke> normal way is update-manager -d
<jhenke> where the -d means "upgrade to development version"
<sevenhill> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt_pkg.so: undefined symbol: _Py_ZeroStruct
<sevenhill> i used sudo sed -i 's/raring/saucy/' /etc/apt/sources.list   is that wrong ?
<jhenke> especially so early in the development cycle I would suggest to set up a vm
<sevenhill> there are some problems about update-manager ( because of mixing python2 & 3 in my system )
<jhenke> in case something breaks ;)
<sevenhill> jhenke, i like bugs :)
<jhenke> still it is usefull to have a stable and running host os
<jhenke> so you have an emergency access
<sevenhill> :) the live cds/dvds/usbs are for emergency access :D
<sevenhill> if we didn't like to deal with bugs we need to use our abacus instead of using computers :)
<jhenke> sevenhill no, it is not about whether we are dealing with bugs, but how to deal with it
<jhenke> VMs with features like memory snapshots can help in finding the cause for bugs
<jhenke> by comparing before and after
<BluesKaj> sevenhill, I sed'd my sources.list and it worked fine just make sure you update and upgrade 13.04 first and for safetys sake comment out any ppas in the sources list
<sevenhill> BluesKaj, i was using 13.04 before it release so i need to change a developing cycle thats the why i'm asking is it enough to use sed or am i have to wait for its first alpha1 iso
<sevenhill> jhenke, it looks right from looking from your viewpoint :) But come and try any vm with my old laptop :)
<BluesKaj> sevenhill, I'm already runnng 13.10 , just updated and upgraded and am about to boot back into it ...bbiab
<BluesKaj> ok , boot into 13.10 successful after a large update and package upgrade
<sevenhill> :D same in here try to update lots of updates :D
<sevenhill> 268 upgraded, 87 newly installed, 25 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 235 MB of archives.
<BluesKaj> sevenhill, assuming you have a stable OS as a fallback , then an adventure into 13.10 is pretty uneventful
<sevenhill> 13.04 -> 13.10
<BluesKaj> so far
<sevenhill> BluesKaj, i have done my job in kde ( i committed all my patches )
<sevenhill> so i need a little adventure :D
<BluesKaj> hehe'
<sevenhill> tomorrow is tagging day in kde
<Guest99103> hi everyone. is f2fs enabled in kernel 3.9 ? i already installed f2fs-tools and manually compilled gparted 0.16.1
<sevenhill> so maybe for me to deal with other problems in ubuntu :D
<BluesKaj> running kde here as well , so far all seems good
<BluesKaj> Guest99103, what's the hurry ?
<Guest99103> BluesKaj, just testing ...
<BluesKaj> good luck :)
<johnjohn101> when do you think we'll get some announcements about what's coming in 13.10?
<brendand> johnjohn101, UDS
<brendand> two weeks from now
<genii-around> johnjohn101: There's also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+specs
<johnjohn101> thanks. i know 13.04 had been released so there's a lull.  ubuntu has a lot of work to do in the next year. I can't wait to get my ubuntu phone!
<genii-around> That's probably a ways off yet. They say Oct but who knows
<johnjohn101> i can wait until april next year.  no rush
<Fudge> are we bug reporting things yet or do we have to wait for a freeze from debian
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-02
<susundberg> uhh, my 3.8.X kernels do not boot, instead they give me kernel panic
<susundberg> or no panic but stackdump + no boot
<susundberg> Any hints how to get the text that i see on the screen to a file so i can search the issue?
<guest____> #u+1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<susundberg> Hi
<susundberg> BluesKaj: can you spare me a moment? My 13.04 kernel 3.8.X is segfaulting on every boot but 3.5.X works fine, i should check what is wrong but taking photo from the display sounds stupid, any suggestions? I have checked kernel.log but its not there (as it hapens on the boot i guess .. )
<k1l> susundberg: since 13.04 is released you should ask in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> susundberg, if it's segfaulting then it's difficult to know what's breaking , best to purge the 3.8 kernel and use the 3.5
<susundberg> k1l: yeah i guess, but the question how to get kernel dump to a text file is  not really release related anyhow ..
<susundberg> BluesKaj: thanks
<susundberg> I kind of though to file report but i am not going to take photos of the screen ;)
<k1l> susundberg: so you should prefere the main channel. yes.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu.  | 13.04 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> have saucy installed as vmware machine.  kernel 3.9 very nice
<johnjohn101> do you think .10 or .11 will be the released kernel?
<Anca-Emanuel> johnjohn101: 3.10.x    look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule  Aug 15: 12.04.3
<lordievader> Good evening.
<bekks> Anca-Emanuel: Where do you see 3.10.x there?
<bekks> The kernel freeze happens on October, 3rd
<Anca-Emanuel> bekks: kernel 3.10 will take at least 60 days to develop. That will be july.
<Anca-Emanuel> bekks: then they need something to deliver for the hardware enablement stack for LTS 12.04.3
<johnjohn101> so will 12.04.03 have the 3.10 kernel?
<bekks> Anca-Emanuel: And? 60 days after end of July we will be at 3.11 possible - end of september :)
<alankila> hmm... They aren't supposed to update the kernel version in the stable series?
<bekks> Anca-Emanuel: So its not that clear which kernel version will be used, isnt it?
<alankila> Ah, I see a precise-updates option for a newer kernel than 3.2
<Anca-Emanuel> johnjojn101: 12.04.1 have 3.5 kernel;  12.04.2 have 3.8 kernel from raring... guess
<johnjohn101> i have the 3.5 kernel on 12.04.whatever now
<lordievader> Anca-Emanuel: 12.04.2 is already release, should have the 3.5 kernel.
<BluesKaj> for a simple quick check of system activity, ctrl+esc
<johnjohn101> are we getting gcc 4.8?
<jtaylor> its already in
<johnjohn101> woot, was going to try to slam it into 12.04 but didn't get around to it, now i have a chance to test!!
<alankila> is there a metapackage for getting all the updated packages at once?
<alankila> for instance the kernel won't update by default, apparently
<vibhav> gcc 4.8 is in
<johnjohn101> is it bad that when ever i share folders between two ubuntu machines, i use samba to do it?
<alankila> no, I'd use samba in every case. It seems to be the most productized solution.
<alankila> meaning you can basically right click on a folder icon and get it to work, maybe, without having to puzzle out anything much
<alankila> just like windows I guess
<johnjohn101> yeah,  windows solution for ubuntu
<alankila> though some people seem to dislike it when something ordinarily complex becomes rather easy.
<johnjohn101> doesn't seem right.  yeah, i click share on one folder and then use connect to server on another machine and voila, ez file transfer
<johnjohn101> well it's from the windows world and not the linux world.
<alankila> I had more trouble getting file sharing to work on windows today... mostly because it's a locked down windows machine and the GUI didn't work, but "net use t: \\blahblah\blaa /permsistent:yes /user:blaa" did
<johnjohn101> i still use net use and my coworkers say i'm too old fashioned
<yofel> alankila: kernel should update automatically as long as you have linux-image-generic installed
 * yofel runs 3.9.0-0
<alankila> yofel: it doesn't acquire the precise-update, only new kernels from precise I think...
<yofel> oh, you were talking about precise...
<alankila> Anyway it doesn't actually matter to me in practice
<johnjohn101> kernel updates seems really only necessary for hardware
<alankila> yeah these are virtual systems
<alankila> I'm keen on getting new kernel versions because I run btrfs. Risky as hell though I haven't lost data yet and I have terabytes on it. but I'm about to start using it on a server with customer data, which means I'm going to do backups extra carefully.
<bjsnider> alankila, as long as you do snapshots and have some unused space and whatnot you're ok
<alankila> yeh that's what I think
<alankila> though I do wonder about my sanity. Still, the experience with btrfs has been positive so far and I've used it on a backups volume due to the snapshot capability for long time
<johnjohn101> you should post your findings somewhere and share the knowledge
<alankila> long being over a year, but still there's generally some 10 GB of new stuff going in every day and snapshots are kept from days to 1 month with roughly exponential backoff in how the old snapshots get deleted
<alankila> I think you could easily torture btrfs for a few days for similar level of exercise of the filesystem, so my accumulated experience is not very valuable
<alankila> plus properly constructed test would be able to validate that the filesystem has kept the data correctly.
<alankila> the fact I have a backup volume that appears to hold files but which I basically never need means it's not exactly a convincing demonstration of the filesystem's stability. But it has run actual virtual machines for months too and without any issues
<alankila> these virtual machines would crash on data corruption pretty soon
<johnjohn101> yeah, good luck with all that
<alankila> though only 3.8 kernel provided reasonable performance for VM disk images
<alankila> btrfs is attractive in many ways in that it provides atomic snapshots that allow continued writing ... just such a pain in the ass with the risk that it might crash or corrupt itself somehow
<alankila> the feature set is not bad, and it's right in the kernel, and works with everything.
<alankila> like grub. Better than xfs even. You are always playing with fire if your /boot is on XFS for instance. If you reboot too quick after a new kernel, there's stuff in journal which grub isn't capable of reading
<alankila> and I dare not even try ZFS for the time being
<johnjohn101> i would love to see an article about zfs on ubuntu
<alankila> The reason why I mention XFS is that it's another serious contender for a VM host because it has supported a version of hole punch ioctl for a long time. It used to be completely XFS-specific but it allows fstrim on guest to free image range on the host side
<johnjohn101> not even sure what that means.
<alankila> it means VM disk images can be say 100 GB large but only consume like 1 GB of space. If you do a lot of stuff like touch a lot of disk blocks, they grow, even if the real data contained on the guest FS is still 1 GB
<alankila> with support for fstrim and filesystem capable of hole-punching, that space can be freed.
<johnjohn101> only used when its used
<alankila> I went from 10 GB disk images to 2 GB disk images when I trimmed them
<alankila> for instance loop mount can be performed on the raw disk image and fstrim can be performed on the loop mount nowadays
<alankila> it will be translated by the kernel's loopback mount driver to hole punch ioctls
<alankila> qemu 1.4 users can enjoy ata trim support on the IDE driver
<alankila> enabling the trim was difficult though, because it requires passing a parameter discard_granularity=512 to the IDE device description and libvirt doesn't currently support this parameter, so passing it was difficult. I ended up writing a shell wrapper that notices the -device argument and appends it when ide-disk is being defined
<alankila> it wasn't pretty but whatever
<alankila> annoyingly, the libvirt people even validate that the paramters used in the domain xml specifications can be interpreted correctly by the invoked qemu so they forbid using a comma as value inside. I tried many hacks. For once, someone had engineered this competently.
<alankila> I almost quit using libvirt that day and I keep on thinking maybe I should have thrown it to the river. All it really does is start my VMs at boot and stop them at shutdown. That's not a whole lot of useful work, but I hate writing init.d scripts
<hachre> who is running saucy yet ;D
<johnjohn101> i have it
<hachre> is it useable?
<hachre> im installing it right now
<johnjohn101> so far so good. doesn't look like much has changed since 13.04.  3.9 kernel/ gcc 4.8 is all i know about
<Anca-Emanuel> There is any Ubuntu developers here ? Do you plan to support f2fs ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137837&page=2
<hachre> ya thought so
<johnjohn101> don't worry, they'll figure out how to break something!
<hachre> Anca-Emanuel: usually if its in debian its gonna be in ubuntu
<hachre> Anca-Emanuel: if you want something in ubuntu the best way is to get it into debian
<johnjohn101> what file system is that for?
<hachre> new filesystem for smartphone flash the way it looks to me
<johnjohn101> right for samsung fones
<johnjohn101> wondering if perl 5.16 will be the default perl
<Anca-Emanuel> johnjohn101: f2fs is for flash based memory devices. Early benchmarks: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_f2fs_usb3&num=1
<jtaylor> isn't that in the kernel?
<jtaylor> or not yet?
<johnjohn101> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxMTU
<johnjohn101> looks like 3.9 kernel
<jtaylor> then itll be in saucy
<jtaylor> maybe already is
<johnjohn101> or you have to update kernel in raring
<Anca-Emanuel> jtaylor: what ? f2fs ? yes it is included in kernel, you can read the docs here: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/filesystems/f2fs.txt
<Anca-Emanuel> hachre: http://cards.linaro.org/browse/CARD-277  sent mail to linaro-dev and Wook Wookey (debian bootstrap expert for arm64)
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Anca-Emanuel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-May/date.html Colin Watson do you work nonstop ?
<Anca-Emanuel> There are still some http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/  high profile like xorg-server: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138837211/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.xorg-server_2%3A1.13.3-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Anca-Emanuel> dix/window.c:887:5: error: implicit declaration of function 'DeleteWindowFromAnySelections'
<johnjohn101> i see not much added to the daily...
<hachre> when I log into saucy gnome-keyring-daemon hangs with 100% cpu until I kill it, when I then unlock it manually from 'passwords & keys' it works... is this happening just to me?
<{-_-}> not having that problem here
<wilee-nilee> not here either
<hachre> maybe my kingring is corrupt somehow
<hachre> keyring*
<hachre> lol
<hachre> ive got tons of passwords in my login chain, any idea if I can copy them into a new keychain somehow?
<hachre> the UI doesn't seem to be capable of doing this..
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-04
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> what about
<cortexA9> the daily
<cortexA9> of saucy salamander
<cortexA9> anyone tried it ?
<lolipop> Hi I installed this yesterday, or well Ubuntu software updater did by itself: http://pastebin.com/ZMQeZQRP I want to rollback the changes, how do I do?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<moppers> hi guys, SSD user here. what is the absolute mininium disk space I can install ubuntu into?
<moppers> sorry wrong channel!
<jtaylor> moppers: a recent server install I made needed 2.2GB
<jtaylor> probably 5GB is a reasonable minimum
<moppers> jtaylor, thank you
<noo> Everything works fine on ubuntu-Gnome-13.10 but the favorite sidebar shows limited entries of favorite apps. After a certain number has been added, they dont show up on the sidebar but they are there. Is there a way to make it show all the apps added to it?
<BluesKaj> nool, the apps in 13.10 may be limited until all are available , but I'm running KDE on 13.10 and so far I have no missing apps except parts of grub , /etc/default/grub for example ...this is early days so expect to have some strange behaviour .
<BluesKaj> noo, ^
<wilee-nilee> the shell looks nice and many extensions are available
<noo> Thanks BluesKaj
<noo> sorry I was away for a few minutes
<noo> I understand completely
<BluesKaj> weird about /etc/default/grub tho , perhaps because my existing 13.04 had already had grub in the mbr before I upgraded the 2nd 13.04 on the test partition to 13.10
<noo> yeah
<BluesKaj> anyway I tried to modify the text to a larger size using the grfx setting in default grub on 13.04 , but the text still remained too small to read from a distnce on monitor/tv
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> HI all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42 , what's up today ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Not much, I've wasted some time fiddling with a Nook
<b1tchass_n1gger> help me
<b1tchass_n1gger> help me
<b1tchass_n1gger> my CPU is 100% all the time
<b1tchass_n1gger> my CPU is 100% all the time
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<roasted> hello friends
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-29
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Current dev version: Utopic Unicorn / 14.10 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> hi ya
<lordievader> Hey Fudge, how are you?
<Fudge> goin good here lordievader
<Fudge> getting ready for Vinux to build Trusty images in next day or so hopefully
<lordievader> Fudge: Good luck ;)
<DJones> Is "do-release-upgrade -d" working for 14.10 yet, or do you still have to manually edit the sources list
<Fudge> lordievader:  thanx muchly
<lordievader> DJones: I think the second. Test it I'd say. I'd like to know ;)
<Fudge> No new release found
<DJones> Give me a minute to start up a vm & I'll let you know
<DJones> Actually, maybe a few minutes, I'll clone the vm first
<Fudge> someone familiar with sed could prob repalce trusty with unicorn
<lordievader> s/trusty/utopic/g ?
<lordievader> That's what I did in vim ;)
<DJones> Sheesh, it takes long to clone a 14.04 vm, than it did to install it originally
<lordievader> Hehe
<DJones> -d option gives No new release found, so no, not set up yet
 * lordievader wonders when it will be available
<DJones> I would guess a week or two
<DJones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule  Toolchain planned for 24/4
<lordievader> DJones: You know that already happend, it's 30/4 today ;)
<DJones> Yep
<DJones> It better had be the 30th anyway, its payday
<lordievader> Meh now we have a few days extra that we can brag that we run Utopic :{
<lordievader> :P*
<DJones> I suspect there's not much difference to 14.04 at this stage anyway
<lordievader> No, mostly /etc/issue is changed.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<l3on>  $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<l3on> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<l3on> No new release found
<l3on> is it ^ normal ?
<lordievader> l3on: For now, yes.
<lordievader> l3on: There are other ways though.
<l3on> lordievader, sed s/trusty/utopic/g on sources.list ?
<lordievader> l3on: Precisely :)
<l3on> mmm... I prefer do-release-upgrade .. I guess it does things better than a simple dist-upgrade
<l3on> lordievader, do you know when utopic will be available via update-manager ?
<lordievader> l3on: Not sure, but for as far as I know, do-release-upgrade does much the same as sed -> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rww> l3on: there aren't enough changes to utopic from trusty for do-release-upgrade to matter rigth now
<rww> it's a lot closer to release when they start programming in quirks and such
<l3on> rww, indeed :)
<larrypg> Hello all, just wondering if Xubuntu has a different release of the daily's than some of the other builds...It appears that is the only version that has not had a 14.10 daily.   If it does then am wondering what it is...have not been able to find out through searchs
<Na3iL> larrypg, → http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/14-04/
<larrypg> Na3iL, I might be dense but do not see anything after 14.04 other than the march towards 10/2014
<trism> larrypg: it's failing to build because of a package conflict, but it looks like that was just fixed a couple hours ago, so maybe tomorrow
<larrypg> trism, thank you for the info...appreciate it
<aguitel> are mate desktop running in 14.10 ?
<aguitel> are mate desktop running in 14.10 ?
<trism> aguitel: the session manager and panel are both in, haven't tried yet though, I'll give it a shot
<aguitel> ok
<trism> aguitel: yep it seems to be working, just installing mate-session-manager
<trism> aguitel: theming is kind of ugly so probably missing some stuff, but functional
<aguitel> ok thanks
<trism> aguitel: ahh mate-settings-daemon is still stuck in -proposed, that explains the theming issues
<trism> failed to build, needs a newer mate-desktop than we have
<aguitel> i installed mate 1.8 in 14.04 ,works fine
<aguitel> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-mate-18-in-ubuntu.html
<aguitel> i follow this guide
<trism> aguitel: that works too, I'm talking about packages in the ubuntu repos
<aguitel> no package in ubuntu repos
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-01
<Fudge> anyay to fix this Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<penguin42> I suspect it's to unset one of them
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Vbitz> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Vbitz
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-02
<deekej> hey guys, does anyone here have experience with C++?
<Jordan_U> deekej: 1: On IRC It's best to just ask your actual question 2: Why are you posting any messags to #ubuntu+1?
<deekej> Jordan_U: **** wrong channel, sorry
<deekej> :-/
<Jordan_U> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-27
<djb1024> @lart djb1024
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> no 15.10 anouncement yet ? for repos or ....?
<krabador> BluesKaj, not, and for the codename too
<BluesKaj> krabador, seems slow, I recall new repos for the next release were open with a couple of days of the previous official release
<BluesKaj> within
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-28
<Roey> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> morning
<lordievader> Hey tijnix
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<BluesKaj> any word on the15.10 yet?
 * penguin42 wouldn't know where to check
 * penguin42 would ask in ... oh, we're here
<BluesKaj> yeah, i haven't seen a thing , not even the codename
<penguin42> it looks like the next UDS is 5-7 May, so I guess stuff will happen then ?
<BluesKaj> UDS?
<k1l_> anyone knows when the snappy packages stuff will be activated in the desktop-next iso? i am curious to try that
<penguin42> k1l_: Me to
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The Developer Summit
 * penguin42 is hoping for Wiggly Worm,   but I doubt it
<BluesKaj> wonky wombat
<BluesKaj> is snappy going to use the regular repos
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Snappy is a way of creating packages.
<BluesKaj> yes , I know that , was reading about it , but it's implementation is vague , as ususual, lordievader
<BluesKaj> err usuual :)
 * BluesKaj finds his glasses
<k1l_> it looks to me that they are not sure what snappy means in detail so far. i think we will be enlighted after UOS :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tijnix> morning
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> just chilling for a bit before work :)
<elfy> you?
<lordievader> Trying to wake up.
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> why is this room still here?, there's no 15.10 on the horizon , nor is there any mention of it anywhere
<Pici> no reason
<BluesKaj> well ppl are still joining hoping to see some news about the next release whatever the name is :-)
<genii> I'm still hoping for Wascally Wabbit
<Meerkat> warty warthog?
<genii> Meerkat: Already been used :)
<BluesKaj> wacky wombat
 * penguin42 still hopes for wiggly worm
<BluesKaj> of course "wiley coyote" doesn't fit, but it would be good for laughs
<elfy> I'm just going to be sorely disappointed :(
<Meerkat> penguin42, I like that :
<Meerkat> :)
<lordievader> UDS is somewhere next week, right?
<BluesKaj> hey elfy, I'm already disappointed in 15.04 and I'm afraid 15.10 will continue the mood
<elfy> lordievader: UOS is 5th to the 7th
<lordievader> Check, thanks.
<BluesKaj> poor plsama intehration with lotsa bugs and dropped features that I really miss
<BluesKaj> scuse my annoyed spelling mistakes
<elfy> lordievader: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<elfy> mostly phone stuff from what I can see
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think that's upstream Plasma 5 tbh
<BluesKaj> ok, now the panel is frozen..great
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've switched to xfce for my main machines
<BluesKaj> 2008 all over again, KDE3.5 to KDE4 wasn't easy either ..have to keep that in  mind
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, that was a pretty rough period
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, that's the point I switched to Gnome2 I think
<BluesKaj> penguin42, i struggled thruogh with KDE , never cared for gnome. I have tried it many times but it always leaves me wanting more and KDE fills the bill ...mostly
<penguin42> BluesKaj: later 4 did for me as well
<BluesKaj> what's all tis talk abour snappy on ubuntu , are they dropping deb packaging ?
<penguin42> apparently so - but I don't how it's going to work
<elfy> dropping debs will - if ever - be a long way from here
<elfy> they'd necessarily have to force it on flavours
 * penguin42 doesn't really understand how that will work if the infrastructure changes for it
<BluesKaj> that kind of upsets me, I know it shouldn't because it's been in the cards for a while that ubuntu and kubuntu are becoming more independent with each new development on either OS
<elfy> I've seen or read or been told anything that suggests that they'll only be supporting snappy
<elfy> BluesKaj: Kubuntu is not the only official flavour :)
<BluesKaj> or to put it more correctly r"respective OSs"
<BluesKaj> elfy, yes I know but the other flavours are still supported by canonical , kubuntu has gone to blue systems
<elfy> we're not anymore supported than you are
<elfy> you used to have a paid dev - we don't ;)
<elfy> kubuntu gets from Canonical the same as Xubuntu does
<BluesKaj> elfy, then that shows neglect since blue systems supports kubuntu on it's own with dedicated devs
<elfy> you feel neglected - Xubuntu doesn't ;)
<BluesKaj> no I don't feel neglected, Canonical is doing the neglecting IMO... i have to remember we're in transition and that's the reason for my complaints
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<jlbhshluekg> .
<jlbhshluekg> did usa intelligence supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<jlbhshluekg> did usa excute the creative mess in the middle east like they said they will, does the creative mess include explosions with uncertain responsibles to create wars?
<jlbhshluekg> plz, send my qs to help limiting usa & israel aggression against others& may then lessen number of people killed in the middle east.
<jlbhshluekg> .did usa intelligence supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify creating wars?
<skjones> test
<BluesKaj> still no 15.10 talk anywhere
<KDDA> give it time :P
<BluesKaj> usuallyy by this time after a release there's a repo with some packages available for the next one
<lordievader> I guess they wait till the UDS.
<KDDA> I thought the devs were working on getting new k apps into 15.04 before branching to 15.10
 * BluesKaj is sitting here with 2 Vivid installs on separate HDDs
<BluesKaj> well, that's possible since 15.04 sure needs to be worked on, IMO it was released somewhat early
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've run KDE on Fedora22 as well, and the Ubuntu KDE5 isn't any worse
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok, any system settings freezes for example? , just had one here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm, I don't think I've seen that
<BluesKaj> using plasma 5.3 here
<penguin42> still got the standard vv 5.2 here
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My main machine is running xfce now, and this one which I keep irc and a few other things on is the one running KDE
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I do have one annoying thing I've not found;   opening a URL from konsole tries to open it as a file rather than sending it to firefox
<lordievader> penguin42: I've seen that too, rather annoying.
<BluesKaj> yeah, had to copy and paste
<BluesKaj> just tried www.google.com in the konsole and highlighting and rightclick "open URL" worked in FF
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps it is fixed in 5.3. Haven't yet tested that bit.
<BluesKaj> open link rather
<solsTiCe> hi. what iso / VM could I run to test the new snap package thing
<k1l_> nothing so far
<solsTiCe> I found this KVM img http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-snappy-amd64-generic.img.xz
<k1l_> iirc we have the snappy base systems (like for rpi2 etc) and click packages (on the ubuntu touch phone system). but we dont have the snappy package system running so far
<solsTiCe> k1l_: ok
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * ObrienDave waves
 * BluesKaj waves back
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<donofrio> is this still neded when we are running 4.4.0.21 these days - http://ppcluddite.blogspot.com/2015/08/debian-kernel-with-sound-fix.html
<donofrio> got no sound with 16.10 on my ibook g4 said to use snd-aoa but still no sound from alsamixer
<donofrio> you folks working on a chromium package for powerpc?  would also really like pepperflash as well for powerpc, got my sound issue fixed, video working ok (well at least its not crashing anymore - still upset about r300 missing or someth)
<donofrio> 127mb of updates from a disk I created from yesterdays nightlies for powerpc - wow thank you for keeping the love going for powerpc's
<donofrio> yes I'm 16.10 fwiw ;)
<donofrio> 4.4.0-22-powerpc-smp ;)
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-03
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Gnomethrower> hi BluesKaj
<Gnomethrower> sup
<BluesKaj> hey Gnomethrower , first coffee
<\LSD> Hi folks
<Madhumper69> I am wanting to learn php and make webpages what would be the best way to start?
<Madhumper69> woops wrong chan
<Fritigern> Madhumper69: Usually, the answer given is "read the documentation at php.net and just start". Which was as helpful to me as this is to you. So helpful that I had to give up on trying to learn PHP.
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-04
<nandersson> Hi, every now and then (mostly when I open PDF-document, or are doing something in LibreOffice, or doing a operation in Thunderbird) my Window-system crashes. I am thrown out to login-screen again. How do I debug this? Is it X-window? Gtk-something? Where do I find more information?
<bittin_> popey or anyone else do you know what irc channel the online summit uses ?
<bittin_> nevermind found it
<bittin_>  #ubuntu-uos
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-05
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-06
<CIA> ಠ_ಠ
<DalekSec> Yes, mr spook?
<elky> dennis97519: are you having a problem?
<elky> oh jeez this has been going on all day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> can someone confirm that installer does not work in daily ?
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<flocculant> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey flocculant, how are you?
<flocculant> saturday morning ish :p
<lordievader> Hehehe
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<flocculant> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi flocculant
<flocculant> funnty place this is, this side of release and nothing much going on :D
 * flocculant thinks hggdh is really pratchett's #DEATH
<flocculant> :)
<nedstark> is nobody using yakkety
<flocculant> spoken in a quietly forbodingly loud voice
<BluesKaj> some of us are , but it's early days
<flocculant> nedstark: well - that'd be nobody-flocculant :p
<flocculant> and BluesKaj
<flocculant> ...
 * flocculant only does it so he can hassle the xubuntu devs
<nedstark> if there's not going to be unity 8, throw in cinnamon
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> cinnamon nor unity8 mean sod all to me :)
 * BluesKaj is a KDE guy
<flocculant> not sure BluesKaj cares too much about *not* kde things too
<nedstark> mint has to do the testing anyhow
<flocculant> yup
<nedstark> testing cinnamon on top of ubuntu
<flocculant> frankly I wish this channel was "#ubuntu+1,but mostly flavours"
<flocculant> ubuntu has a bunch of auto tools
<nedstark> opensuse lives on those tools
<nedstark> automated testing is most of what they do
<flocculant> would not be the first time I've seen someone trying to move someone away for not being an Ubuntu tester
<flocculant> which is bad
<nedstark> no qa means no release
<flocculant> yea right
<hggdh> flocculant: IT IS NOT TIME FOR US TO MEET
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-08
<hggdh> (unfortunately there is no small caps here)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> hey soee , not much happening in here :P
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-01
<LordZedd> Can someone show me the meaning of being lonely
<LordZedd> Can someone show me the meaning of being lonely
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-03
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-04
<sweetheart> How are the new wallpapers are they good
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-05
<Haled> which kernel is 17.10 likely to have (approximately)?
<nacc> Haled: hard to say, 4.12 seems (at least) likely. But depends on the cycle upstream, I assume
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-07
<Haled> nacc, thanks
<CoderEurope> Aloha !
<Seveas> \o
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-30
<Rumen> hi there
<Rumen> In Bionic LTS I don't see Skype icon in status bar 
<Rumen> any idea how to make it appear?
<Rumen> I saw some solutions for Unity, but are they the same for gnome? 
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-03
<Boyette> hi
<spexi> Hi! How can I get the top bar to appear in all displays? Currently working with laptop with an another monitor, and only the laptop display has the top bar
<spexi> Using Ubuntu 18.04
<tsimonq2> spexi: Try #ubuntu; 18.04 is now on-topic there. :)
<spexi> Ah, sorry, wrong channel indeed. Read too quickly the channel name before writing :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<flocculant> hi tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> Hi. :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-04
<sgiratch> /part/1
<sgiratch> nice
<donofrio> we are now working with 18.10?
<SwedeMike> donofrio: this channel is now about 18.10 yes, because 18.04 has been released
<nacc> the archive isn't open yet, so it's probably not that different from 18.04
<donofrio> agreed, just "checkin"
<donofrio> (going back to mute - lol)
<flocculant> is that a Mate fork ...
<jmgb4> Anybody have pcie passthrough going with qemu/kvm?
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-05
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> main channel says 18.04 != LTS, .1 will be, releases title says this 18.04 right now is LTS. can I upgrade 16.04.x to 18.04 right now or not?
<SwedeMike> deadrom: yes, but you have to use -d flag for the upgrade to be shown.
<deadrom> SwedeMike, some say it is not advisable yet, though?
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-30
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 5.0-3ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 654 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<genii> Pici: Isn't it part of coreutils ?
<Pici> no?
<genii> Hm
<Pici> also I was testing to make sure that eoan is the default release here.
<hggdh> genii: no, it is its own project. Coreutils does not provide any shell
<dax> did Eoan get an animal yet
<Pici> no...
<dax> lol
<dax> he has ONE JOB
<Pici> I even downloaded base-files (which provides /etc/issue) and it still says eoan EANIMAL in it.
<dax> yeah, i got an update in Debian testing yesterday to distro-files-somethingorother with Eoan Eanimal listed for 19.10
<dax> distro-info-data*
<michagogo> Wait, how did the next release get an adjective without an animal?
<lotuspsychje> yet to come
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-01
<BluesKaj> testing Kubuntu (kde/plasma) 19.10 here, ssh refuses to connect from my laptop to the desktop and vice versa, /home is shared on both machines
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-02
<bittin> Anyone know if you can update to the Dev version of 19.10 now?
<hggdh> bittin: you *can*. Just be aware that it is VERY early in the cycle. If you know what you are doing, then do it -- preferrably in a TEST machine, at least initially.
<bittin> hggdh: alright how do i do then?
<hggdh> bittin: the usual caveats apply: your machine may burst in flames, kittens may die, etc. In other words: assume some critical issue may pop up, and plan accordingly
<hggdh> bittin: (1) verify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to 'normal'; if not, do so;
<hggdh> bittin: (2) close all currently-running programs, open a terminal, and run 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<hggdh> bittin: actually, (0) make a backup of everything you consider important in your machine
<hggdh> bittin: all the above assumes you are running a clean version of Ubuntu. No PPAs, no non-ubuntu programs/products installed, up-to-date. If there are (any of them), YMMV a lot.
<dax> eoan isn't in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development yet, so i don't think do-release-upgrade knows about it
<dax> this early in the cycle you'd probably need to edit sources.list and dist-upgrade
<bittin> dax: does not seem so
<lotuspsychje> its raining cosmic to dingo upgrade fails in -announce
<lotuspsychje> see bug #1825420 also
<ubottu> bug 1825420 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-5.0.0-13-generic 5.0.0-13.14 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825420
<bittin> dax: i tried not sure if i did anything wrong: https://pastebin.com/hPSCG7vT
<dax> bittin: it's spelled eoan
<dax> (and some of those repositories may not exist yet, since eoan is so new)
<dax> i know hggdh already mentioned it, but just to emphasize: it's *extremely* early in the eoan cycle, and stuff is liable to be missing or broken for months
<bittin> dax: thanks, updating 405 packages now
<dax> good luck :)
<bittin> thanks
<lotuspsychje> bittin: are you installing 19.10 for fun or want to help bug out?
<bittin> lotuspsychje: for fun but will report if i found bugs
<lotuspsychje> bittin: hence my question, if you want to help bug out we reccomend using clean dailys and not upgrades. this way you wont give extra seeking work to the developers
<bittin> lotuspsychje: well i have a stable install on another ssd in case something really horrible happends
<lotuspsychje> is it also a 19.10 bittin ?
<bittin> lotuspsychje: nope 19.04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.13.14 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<bittin> Listening too http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/05/02/s12e04-ant-attack/ and updating to 19.10 now
<lotuspsychje> bittin: let us know if your upgrade went well ok, as its same kernel as the cosmic to dingo bug
<bittin> lotuspsychje: will do gonna listen to todays Ubuntu Podcast episode first and do a reboot
<bittin> gonna reboot now wish me luck
<bittin> https://i.imgur.com/PN61p7m.png
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<bittin> it booted 
<bittin> thats a good start :)
<lotuspsychje> bittin: how about your sources list and kernel version?
<bittin> kernel 5.0.0-14
<lotuspsychje> sounds good
<bittin> and sources.list seems fine
<bittin> thanks for the help and cya around
<luna> :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-04
<Nomad_> Anyone have Flash (pepperlash even) in 19.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> Nomad_: whats your real question please
<Nomad_> Figured I'd start withthat, I have been looking for 2 days, can't find anyone who's gotten it workign since 18.10 and the 18.10 instructions aren't working.  I've downloaded the peperflash from adobe and specified it on the command line, installed it from the repo.  Used chrome, chromium and firefox, none of them will 'run'.  They all detect something is there, it doesn't prompt me to install the plugin, 
<Nomad_>  but won't display the content.
<lotuspsychje> Nomad_: did you install the flash versions from the official repos?
<lotuspsychje> like apt-cache search flash
<Nomad_> I've done that, I've installed the ppa and I've downloaded the .so library from adobe.com
<lotuspsychje> Nomad_: we dont support external ppa's 
<Nomad_> ok, that was 1 of the three options I found and tried.  none of the 3 worked
<lotuspsychje> Nomad_: you can try flashplugin, pepperflash or freshplayer from the repos to play with
<tomreyn> Nomad_: maybe the right question to start with should really be: what do you need it for?
<tomreyn> all the relevant websites which used to depend on flash that i know of no longer do so.
<Nomad_> tomreyn: Was waiting on someone to ask that.  Applying for a job and the company requires all applicants to do 2 tests, one personality one aptitude.  They're in a flash site.  There is no alternative and I do want the job
<tomreyn> Nomad_: maybe this is the personality test?
<tomreyn> (will they contact us to tell us how much our HR process sucks because it depends on provenly insecure stone age technology, and will try try to convey it in an acceptably phrased words?)
<tomreyn> this would make a good test if it was a technology company.
<tomreyn> other than that you always have the option of contacting their HR dptment and askng for an alternative, and telling them this is making them not look too great.
<tomreyn> another option might be to set up a VM with an insecure software configuration where flash will then 'work'.
<Nomad_> tomreyn: it's both
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-27
<Pici> !info bash 
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 5.0-6ubuntu1 (groovy), package size 623 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<genii> Isn't dash default a long time now?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> for users
<hggdh> system-wise, it is dash
<hggdh> (to say, /bin/sh -> dash
<Pici> bash is just my default lets test out !info thing
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-28
<theshagg> Is there a good reason vfio is a builtin driver and not a kernel module? See: https://www.reddit.com/r/VFIO/comments/g8vdd3/vfio_broke_on_ubuntu_2004_upgrade/
<theshagg> Also, is there an easy way to try a different kernel with 20.04? I'm trying to troubleshoot amdgpu kernel issues.
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-29
<luna_> Anyone had the login manager crashing on todays Kernel Update for 20.04?
<luna_> think its becouse my SSD got full trying if thats it
<luna_> yep thats solved it
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-30
<evils> hi, not a 20.10 question, but i suppose it applies to any pre-release; if i update a pre-release version after the release date, is the system in the same state as a fresh install of the release iso + update?
<housecat> that's the idea, yeah
<housecat> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Groovy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<evils> housecat: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-01
<SebastianS> So when I try to update using apt with pre-release updates on. I get an error message saying that one of the links does not have a release file. I then checked and saw that the directory it was supposed to refer to does not exist. I wonder if anybody knows how to fix this problem? The link to the error is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzBZ3CFxT3/. I am running Kubuntu so this may or may not apply to all versions of Groovy 
<SebastianS> Gorilla 
<tomreyn> when there is no repository available for a release, then apt reports an error, that's expected.
<tomreyn> your best option would be to temporarily disable this apt repository
<SebastianS> How do I do that?
<tomreyn> you edit the file referring to it, placing a # character in front of the line referring to it. the file referring to it will be one of /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<tomreyn> actually /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<tomreyn> i.e. you may want to start identifying the file and line number containing the reference using the grep -rF command
<SebastianS> Well I open the list file but I do not know which line refers to the problem link as it does not have the exact text that apt is giving me about the problem link.
<tomreyn> grep -rF '/archive.canonical.com' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list}
<tomreyn> any line that matches the literal string    /archive.canonical.com     and isn't already commented out (by prefixing it with a # character) should be commented out.
<tomreyn> i would recommend reconsidering to run a pre-release system if you're not familiar with the basic package management utilities.
<SebastianS> Now I see the lines thank you
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Groovy Gorilla (20.10) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/gg | Download: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds (downloading often? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 20.04 support, see #ubuntu
<housecat> they've been a bit faster than usual getting stuff going this cycle. i like it.
<housecat> 1 week in and we already got dailies
<housecat> oh, or not, those are just netbook and upgrade products
 * housecat shrugs and leaves it there
